# The Official League of Legends Thread    - Part 7



## Tazmo (Mar 19, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 19, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2013)

oops one more post smh


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2013)

part 7

my fave number


----------



## OS (Mar 19, 2013)

> "I felt this needed it's own post.
> Yes, we did add them in, on all her skins. Yes, as some of you have guessed, it is only on her Dance. We wanted to give you guys an homage to the fans, as they were a key element to her in the past.
> We did initially remove the fans, as Morello quipped in the Leak thread. We weren't fully prepared for how fond of them some of you were; which is a point we've heard loud and clear, and will be discussing further in-depth for future Relaunches and Visual Upgrades.
> Allow me to jump into the fray here for a second. On our champions, especially older ones, we have very iconic elements. Things that when you think of the champion, you can't help but think of. This can go one way or another, either good or bad, weak or strong.
> ...



Wutamireading.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 19, 2013)

riot plz go


----------



## Sansa (Mar 19, 2013)

Fucking Jacky and Rhux getting themselves banned.

Lol @ the people on the League boards sucking Riot's dick because they banned them from the LCS for 2 weeks.

Just jealous they're not getting Elo boosted.


----------



## Darth (Mar 19, 2013)

hah. I eloboosted two accounts to Gold and I have yet to be banned! Riot will never catch me!


----------



## Sasori (Mar 19, 2013)

> An example of a this that we've looked at in the past would be *Annie's panties*.
> 
> We reviewed this in her case, and* removed them*.


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## Vaeny (Mar 19, 2013)

> Same thing as people playing AD Akali.
> 
> Sure your Q procs with AD, but after that, you do no damage because you have no AP.



I'm not sure if you're joking, or just straight up ignorant.



> hah. I eloboosted two accounts to Gold and I have yet to be banned! Riot will never catch me!



Riot doesn't find your boosting efficient enough to ban.


----------



## Didi (Mar 19, 2013)

don't mind me, just getting my first page post in


----------



## Sansa (Mar 19, 2013)

How does Lee Sin lose to Akali top


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 19, 2013)

A counter doesn't mean they always win.

It's still all about skill, and the dude might've just picked Lee because it's a ''counter'' but can't actually play him.

On the part of how they lose, they're not aggressive enough, don't push their advantage. They take free harass, then get bursted down when at half hp.

The only real ''counter'' Lee is to Akali is the fact that he ruins her shroud completely, an Akali can still win if she out farms and just roams.

He's supposed to win by getting her behind really early, through abusing his early game power and pushing her out of lane, and if she tries to trade in shroud, he'll just E and beat the shit out of her.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 19, 2013)

He said he was a 'pro' Lee Sin.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2013)

ive played the matchup quite a bit and lee doesnt have that much of an advantage on akali at all and he can EASILY misplay against her due to the nature of his kit

he's more of a menace to her in teamfights as he sits on her and basically saves their team the trouble of pinkward/oracles spamming

but it is quite possible to lose the lane u have to play a specific way


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 19, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> He said he was a 'pro' Lee Sin.



He's bronze league, you took him seriously?

Any Akali will beat a Lee in bronze, because they can't fucking play Lee.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 19, 2013)

WAD, I thought you were on otakuninja777, so I called one of Darth's friends a cuntface.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 19, 2013)

Lee Sin does not counter Akali in lane


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 19, 2013)

Sajin said:


> Lee Sin does not counter Akali in lane



Lol, are you bad?


----------



## Sajin (Mar 19, 2013)

Yeah, but still better than you


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 19, 2013)

Sajin, when you play AP Skarner, rush Zhonyas, flash, Ulti the enemy and activate Zhonyas.

Also, buy FM, Iceborn and Rylais, get red buff, boots 3, MS Quints and such to make sure the enemy does not escape

You have no reliable gap closer, so you have to fix that ASAP


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 19, 2013)

Sajin said:


> Lee Sin does not counter Akali in lane



Can't tell if troll. 

Also reddit is filled about the elo boost bans or something about TSM. zzzz.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 19, 2013)

Interesting. Personally, I prefer Liandry's on my AP Skarner for tons of damage.


----------



## Darth (Mar 19, 2013)

gunlade triforce rageblade holy hybrid trinity on skarner/jax/kayle


----------



## Darth (Mar 19, 2013)

got back into gold II for the third time yay!


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 19, 2013)

Same skill level Darth, same skill level.

Full of facts.


----------



## Darth (Mar 19, 2013)

keep dreaming kid.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 19, 2013)

Dreams eventually become reality.

In this case, it's already come true.


----------



## Darth (Mar 19, 2013)

Aren't you like still Silver II?

I'm like 5 divisions above you bro. That's a full League.

Get to Gold II and we'll talk.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 19, 2013)

Darth said:


> Aren't you like still Silver II?
> 
> I'm like 5 divisions above you bro. That's a full League.
> 
> Get to Gold II and we'll talk.



Maybe when I actively play ranked, I'll get there.


----------



## Darth (Mar 19, 2013)

dont u play ranked like every day tho.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2013)

benchmark achieved

next goal:diamond???


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 19, 2013)

Darth said:


> dont u play ranked like every day tho.



Lol, no.

Haven't played more than 1 ranked game in the last 2 weeks.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 19, 2013)

WAD, you wanna ELO boost my account?


----------



## Sasori (Mar 19, 2013)

Do it only using Teemo.


----------



## Darth (Mar 20, 2013)

Sajin you're Gold II?

High five man I had no idea you were so high up there.


----------



## Maerala (Mar 20, 2013)

Karma's new voice.



 She has some awesome new lines but the original voice actress could've delivered them better.


----------



## Darth (Mar 20, 2013)

Adrian shut up.


----------



## Darth (Mar 20, 2013)

nobody cares about Karma's old fugly VA. 

The new one is hot and sexy so it's k.


----------



## Darth (Mar 20, 2013)

eh, friend of mine just linked me to his last game where he was queued with xpecial, scarra, nientonsoh, heartbeat, and voyboy. 

fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). rubbing it in my face that he's Diamond I and I'm still Gold. 

Damn him. He was Gold s2 along with me. Played in my ranked team back in the day and we won a lan together. Went to Uni with me for two years. 

sigh. not being able to play this game as consistently as I'd like is really pissing me off. 

bah


----------



## Sansa (Mar 20, 2013)

Darth said:


> eh, friend of mine just linked me to his last game where he was queued with xpecial, scarra, *nientonsoh, heartbeat, and voyboy.
> *
> fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). rubbing it in my face that he's Diamond I and I'm still Gold.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maerala (Mar 20, 2013)

Darth said:


> Adrian shut up.



r0od


----------



## Sajin (Mar 20, 2013)

Darth said:


> Sajin you're Gold II?
> 
> High five man I had no idea you were so high up there.



High five!

I'm using the same approach WAD did, just pick Akali whenever she's available


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 20, 2013)

akali op as fuck


----------



## Sajin (Mar 20, 2013)

akali op as fuck


----------



## Sansa (Mar 20, 2013)

After MF the only other AD carries I'll buy are Draven, Ezreal, and Kog'Maw.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 20, 2013)

Should I feel bad for forgetting who Wafflefries is?

EDIT: I remember


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 20, 2013)

Just bought Headhunter Nidalee for Darth, alongside Battlecast Cho and Brolaf for myself.

Still 2.4k RP left, np.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 20, 2013)

Who are good champs to advance through the ranks with?


----------



## Sasori (Mar 20, 2013)

Teemo.

Top Mid Bot JG SP


----------



## Sansa (Mar 20, 2013)

I still don't really understand the purpose of summoners.

Why can't the champions fight for themselves.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 20, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I still don't really understand the purpose of summoners.
> 
> Why can't the champions fight for themselves.



They're real people doing their own things.  They don't want to live at the institute of war, nor do they want to engage in life and death battles all the time (well, some do).  I think how it really works is the champions the summoners control are fake.  Cheap knock-offs with some of the skills and power of the  real articles.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 20, 2013)

This support Cait OP, best Akali counters.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 20, 2013)

Best Akali counter? J4 Ofcourse, you silly beans.


----------



## OS (Mar 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> Just bought Headhunter Nidalee for Darth, alongside Battlecast Cho and Brolaf for myself.
> 
> *Still 2.4k RP left, np.*



So like, I want overlord Malzahar and the new nid skin. Oh and Jaximus and Nemesis Jax.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 20, 2013)

So like, you're on EU.

TOUGH LUCK.


----------



## OS (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm on NA.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 20, 2013)

Liar, get out of here.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 20, 2013)

i need battlecast rammus

or temple jax

but you know what they say

you gotta pay yo taxes


----------



## Magic (Mar 20, 2013)

Vae add me on NA, teach me things.

RemChu


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 20, 2013)

pandarheart (12:14): I'm in a trash talking mood ^_^
RustyLax (12:14): Feel free to run wild
pandarheart (12:14): gj silver
keep it up
lol


A butthurt Akali who added me after me and Darth beat him in ranked.
He also linked a stream which explained he was 1800 elo last season *gasp*

So hardcore man, best trash talking NA.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 20, 2013)

RemChu add me so I can dumpster on level 10s.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 20, 2013)

plat 2 promotion series get

bonus: if i get diamond in the next 4 days i will have spent less than 2 weeks in plat from being promoted from gold


----------



## OS (Mar 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> Liar, get out of here.



It's all about Murica.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 20, 2013)

Qualified for like the 4th time for promotion.

Let's see if I can dodge the afkers and feeders.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 20, 2013)

WAD said he'll probably hit Diamond before you get out of Bronze V.

Prove him wrong.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 20, 2013)

I've been out of Bronze V twice.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 20, 2013)

Wesley said:


> They're real people doing their own things.  They don't want to live at the institute of war, nor do they want to engage in life and death battles all the time (well, some do).  I think how it really works is the champions the summoners control are fake.  Cheap knock-offs with some of the skills and power of the  real articles.



Pretty sure those are the real champions. There is also the benefit of not dying when being controlled as you will just be revived soon.



Original Sin said:


> So like, I want overlord Malzahar and the new nid skin. Oh and Jaximus and Nemesis Jax.



I love Malzahar but honestly none of the skins appeal to me.


----------



## Raidoton (Mar 20, 2013)

Bioness said:


> I love Malzahar but honestly none of the skins appeal to me.


Overlord is pretty cool!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 20, 2013)

malz is one of those champs where his default is already cool enough


----------



## Sansa (Mar 20, 2013)

1/3 won.

Just need 1 more.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 20, 2013)

WAD said:


> malz is one of those champs where his default is already cool enough



This, I felt the same with Lux until her Steel Legion skin.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 20, 2013)

Played 2, won 2.
3rd time in IV.

Broke my back carrying the last game after my support derped and gave trynd and graves 4 kills.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 20, 2013)

Seems about right. Quinn and Valor got put into tier 5 though, sucks for them. Ashe is tier one? Interesting.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 20, 2013)

Ashe is such a fucking garbage AD Carry.

Why do people even play her.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 20, 2013)

Ult

Pretty much it


----------



## Bioness (Mar 20, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Seems about right. Quinn and Valor got put into tier 5 though, sucks for them. Ashe is tier one? Interesting.



I was expecting pictures  I am disappointed.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 20, 2013)

I make the  face anytime I see someone pick ashe.

Then I dumpster on them bot for picking ashe.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 20, 2013)

if the teamcomp is right and the enemy doesnt have some abusive shit like irelia or akali op as fuck then ashe can be a

smart choice


----------



## αce (Mar 20, 2013)

what.

ashe is stronger than you probably think she is. Get her a few items and the right team comp and an arrow just wins the game. not to mention its near impossible to catch her if her team can peel. the slows are too strong.


----------



## αce (Mar 20, 2013)

> Ashe is such a fucking garbage AD Carry.
> 
> Why do people even play her.



lol
lol

like most champs its the team comp
as i said if you have a heavy team comp ashe is just fucking overkill
and no ashe is not a bad adc
i dont know what game you're playing
the only trash ad in this game is draven


----------



## αce (Mar 20, 2013)

for example
i played a game where i was ashe
my friend was orianna
we had mummy jungle and sona support

so basically we'd kill the other team before they could do anything



one person out of position and i just arrow, mummy lands a free stun and well..gg.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 20, 2013)

also its like impossible for a gank to fail when u connect ur arrow


----------



## Sansa (Mar 20, 2013)

How could dray dray be a garbage AD Carry?

The only trash AD Carries are Varus and Ashe.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 20, 2013)

What's a Varus?


----------



## αce (Mar 21, 2013)

ashe is not garbage
draven is garbage
and i consider varus to be garbage as well but like sivir hes completely dependent on the team comp


----------



## αce (Mar 21, 2013)

Also Ocelote thinks hes top 5 Mids in the world. Of course, that's completely hilarious but his claim that Eu mids are the best in the world isn't completely accurate either.


----------



## αce (Mar 21, 2013)

Also when Darth said Chinese scene isn't as good as Na scene I almost got cancer. China has arguably the best League scene at the moment. I'll give Korea the benefit of the doubt since Frost and KT Rolster B both beat the best EU team (GG) and the former, Frost, lost to Blaze right after. For some reason people are under the impression that teams are the same as they were during the S2 finals. No. They didn't stay stagnant. They changed. Some got better (WE, Blaze) and some just turned into even more garbage.

For example EG is now garbage (lol snoopeh) and WE is on top of the world along with TPA. 


Kids need to realize that asian teams are just flat out overpowered. Especially Korea and their goddamn top laners. KT Rolster, Najin Sword, CJ Entus Blaze and Frost. Yup...Meanwhile in Na we have no one worth mentioning. EU basically only has GG and _maybe_ Fnatic on Korean level at this point. And meanwhile outside of Korea, TPA and WE are basically sipping on god juice.


----------



## αce (Mar 21, 2013)

Oh and SKT1.
Reapered op.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 21, 2013)

welcome back indeed ace

also

that feeling

when ur winning

and u throw

and lose the game on ur promotion series that was tied up

rofl


----------



## αce (Mar 21, 2013)

lol
get fucked


----------



## Juri (Mar 21, 2013)

Headhunter nid looks pretty cool


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 21, 2013)

won the game after my series failure

qualified for a new series already lol

obligatory screenshot cuz

people play fiddle in the middle @ 2k+ ELO apparently


----------



## Santí (Mar 21, 2013)

Fiddle should be very troublesome for Akali because OP lifesteal, he was just bad.


----------



## Santí (Mar 21, 2013)

I don't even remember the last game I played.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 21, 2013)

Does anyone have a good idea on how to play Orianna?

She is much more complicated than i thought. I can do the basic Q-W combo, E when i need to, the basic things.

But i guess this is a more of a general question, when do i engage/disengage/farm?

Do i go in range for my Q's? Do i wait for him to overextend and get in range of my q's?


----------



## Darth (Mar 21, 2013)

ace you're worse than twitch chat. gtfo


----------



## Sansa (Mar 21, 2013)

Lee Sin's Muy Thai skin makes me hate him.

The way he bounces around the field makes him look so arrogant


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 21, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> How could dray dray be a garbage AD Carry?
> 
> The only trash AD Carries are *Varus and Ashe.*



The only bad part about Ashe is her passive, you're fucking high.
Draven is a bad ADC because he loses half of his DPS if he drops an axe, and if he goes to catch it, landing skill shots is too easy.

Varus is one of the most played ADCs, I don't know where you got the notion that he's trash. He's got a great poke with his E, his W hurts more than you think and his ulti does amazingly in teamfights.

Then again, you're bronze 5 so I don't know why I take you seriously when you make comments about the game.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 21, 2013)

Only bad part? I thought lack of steroids and mobility made her "bad"


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 21, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Only bad part? I thought lack of steroids and mobility made her "bad"



She doesn't need the steroids because of her slows and stun.
She also doesn't need ''mobility'' because her mobility is called slowing the enemy.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> She doesn't need the steroids because of her slows and stun.
> She also doesn't need ''mobility'' because her mobility is called slowing the enemy.



Because slows counter leaps, dashes, stuns, knockbacks and knock ups

Also slows mean shit if you have Trist attacking you with her huge ass AS steroid

I hope you are trolling


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 21, 2013)

Then please explain why she's a good ADC, because it sure as hell isn't ONLY because her stun.

And just because they leap on you doesn't mean you can't slow them and still run away.

MF doesn't have any mobility except her passive and that gets broken if she takes any damage, she's still great.

Same with Varus, same with Kog. They're still great.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> She doesn't need the steroids because of her slows and stun.
> She also doesn't need ''mobility'' because her mobility is called slowing the enemy.



You have any idea how hard it is to escape a champion with a closer as Ashe?


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 21, 2013)

Bioness said:


> You have any idea how hard it is to escape a champion with a closer as Ashe?



Quite easy if you can play her on a decent level.

Which most people here apparently can't.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 21, 2013)

If Varus doesn't land his ult, what's he to do?

If Ashe doesn't land her ult, what's she to do.

Let's say Ashe tries running from Kha'zix, or any champion with an on demand stealth, what good is her w if she doesn't know where to aim it? or lets say she got stuck on by a Jax, he's going to drop her before her w even comes off of cool down.

Same thing with Varus.

They're both garbage AD carries and Draven is only bad if you can't play him.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 21, 2013)

Lol, you can say that exact same thing about almost every ADC. You're full of shit.

Besides, Varus misses his ult, so what? Position, AA, E, Q.

You're just not good at him.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 21, 2013)

I don't know if ashe deserves to be in tier one but she's not a trash adc. I rarely lost with an ashe when Im support and oddly enough the one champion i lose a lot with when Im support is ezreal. 

Anyways darth scared me by saying i might drop to silver if Im inactive. So i asked one of my friends to play on my account and he dropped me gold v.... This is the opposite of elo boosting, g fucking g.

His scores were horrible too x.x

also kog is sleeper op


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> Then please explain why she's a good ADC, because it sure as hell isn't ONLY because her stun.


 I don't really consider her a top tier ADC, but she is used for her Ulti and her E - very useful late game. The slow is mediocre amongst hard cc which champs nowadays have.



> And just because they leap on you doesn't mean you can't slow them and still run away.



Say Kha Zix jumps you, he'll burst you down easily. Say Irelia jumps you. She will stick to you and burst you down too. Jarvan, Jax, Riven can stick to her too, and easily at that



> MF doesn't have any mobility except her passive and that gets broken if she takes any damage, she's still great.



She has AS Steroid and she is used mainly for her Ulti. With BC in S3 she became popular, she was much less seen in S2.



> Same with Varus, same with Kog. They're still great.



Except Varus has Snare, and % DMG. Some meh AS but it's something.

And Kog has insane range, small AS steroid and %DMG on each hit.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 21, 2013)

Sleeper OP? Kog has always been strong, where the fuck have you been?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 21, 2013)

Not many use him since his last nerf i mean. He's still strong but no one really uses him


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 21, 2013)

Also, i do not consider Varus so much more special than Ashe, so don't get me wrong there.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 21, 2013)

To be completely honest, I don't really care if you guys think Ashe and Varus are weak, the fact is still that they're strong.

If they were weak, we wouldn't see Varus and Ashe in competitive play as much as we do.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> Lol, you can say that exact same thing about almost every ADC. You're full of shit.
> 
> Besides, Varus misses his ult, so what? Position, AA, E, Q.
> 
> You're just not good at him.



Of course you can say the same thing about any adc, but your point was that a 'good' ashe would kite them with her w before they got close to her and I just showed you that you can't kite someone who'll stick you and 100-0 you.

And you act as if Varus can't miss his ult, jukes? misclicks? dodges?

But I guess being in Silver II you know everything there is to know about league and you're never wrong


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 21, 2013)

Did I say he can't miss his ult? No, learn to read.

I said what he should do if he misses it, please, read my comment again.

And yes, there's not always a chance to juke or kite but if you'd die on Ashe, you would've died on almost any other ADC as well, meaning your argument about her being weak is stupid as fuck.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> Did I say he can't miss his ult? No, learn to read.
> 
> I said what he should do if he misses it, please, read my comment again.
> 
> And yes, there's not always a chance to juke or kite but if you'd die on Ashe, you would've died on almost any other ADC as well, meaning your argument about her being weak is stupid as fuck.



Your argument about her being able to escape from any situation if she's 'decent' is stupid as fuck.



> Quite easy if you can play her on a decent level.
> 
> Which most people here apparently can't.



Please tell me how you plan to get away from a Jax running flash exhaust or an Irelia running flash exhaust.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 21, 2013)

If you apply that to all the other adcs such as mf, kog, varus, sivir, they can't run from them either. Its not like ashe doesn't have a team though.. If youre saying straight out ashes getting caught by jax she can just slow / ulting away. Ashe can do a good amount of damage too, she may not have an atk speed steroid but once she catches you in her slow you can't get away from ashe

i feel her passive needs to be changed though


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 21, 2013)

What kind of idiots run flash exhaust on someone like Jax or Irelia?

That's all I have to say, everything else was already stated by Terry.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 21, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> If you apply that to all the other adcs such as mf, kog, varus, sivir, they can't run from them either. Its not like ashe doesn't have a team though.. If youre saying straight out ashes getting caught by jax she can just slow / ulting away. Ashe can do a good amount of damage too, she may not have an atk speed steroid but once she catches you in her slow you can't get away from ashe
> 
> i feel her passive needs to be changed though



How is she going to slow or ult jax if he jumps her from the bush and stuns her?

Plus he has his dodge.

Ashe would have no chance against a Rengar or Kha'zix either, who could just stealth as they leave the bush.



Vae said:


> What kind of idiots run flash exhaust on someone like Jax or Irelia?
> 
> That's all I have to say, everything else was already stated by Terry.



It was a theoretical summoner layout.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 21, 2013)

I would run flash exhaust depending on who Im laning against. Like against Kayle.... That's it actuallly

like i said you can apply this to other adcs in that scenario. If jax is going to leap from a bush and go 100-0 how would anyone survive that. Also ashe can just ulting or slow like i said since jax used his leap to create some distance. Also hawkshot into bush gg.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 21, 2013)

Ever heard of something called ''protect the ADC''?

Usually, if you get jumped, your support will peel them off.
And then, if you're Ashe, you slow the shit out of them and they have no more ways to get to you before you tear them apart.

G fucking G.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 21, 2013)

Did you not get the part of Ashe being alone and getting ambushed from a brush?


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 21, 2013)

Because that scenario is gonna work out well for any ADC, right?

You were saying Ashe was trash, now you're saying she'll only die if she gets ambushed, completely ignoring this is a team game and anyone who gets caught out is out of position anyway.
What fucking ADC won't die if they're ambushed, especially by a bruiser, the role MADE for killing carries.

Your logic is so flawed, I give up on this conversation.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> Because that scenario is gonna work out well for any ADC, right?
> 
> You were saying Ashe was trash, now you're saying she'll only die if she gets ambushed, completely ignoring this is a team game and anyone who gets caught out is out of position anyway.
> What fucking ADC won't die if they're ambushed, especially by a bruiser, the role MADE for killing carries.
> ...



No you dummy, you said ashe can escape anyone with a gap closer with ease if the person playing her is 'decent' with her.

I'm saying that no matter how good you are with ashe, you'll still die to a champion like Kha'zix, Jax, or Rengar who all have gap closers.

Even with her support, Kha'zix would assassinate her before her support could press a button.

Your logic is only one that is flawed, saying that she'll get away easily if the person playing her is decent  when there are champions designed to 100-0 her no matter what she does.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 21, 2013)

A gap closer does not equal stuns, Jax and Rengar has them both.
Kha'Zix is an assassin that can burst you from 100-0, Ashe can't escape him but nor can any other ADC except maybe Ez.

That's 3 gap closers, 2 of which comes with stuns, out of what, 40?


----------



## Sansa (Mar 21, 2013)

I never said a gap closer equals stuns.

And have you forgotten J4, Riven, etc?


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 21, 2013)

Riven has stuns, J4 has knock up, which is basically a stun.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 21, 2013)

I still never said a gap closer = a stun.

Riven has a gap closer in her q or whatever it is, I don't play her so I don't know.

J4 has a gap closer in his flag toss -> pull combo.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 21, 2013)

I never said a gap closer = a stun either, I said the champs you mentioned bring a stun as well.


----------



## Darth (Mar 21, 2013)

dat feel when your team has 4 plat borders and you're silver...


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 21, 2013)

With late game Jax a bitch ass Sona ain' t protecting no Ashe or MF. Its just not enough. Jax is the best duelist in the game, one of the best late game champs. Do you really think someone like Sona can peel for her?


----------



## αce (Mar 21, 2013)

If having no escapes counts as being a garbage AD I guess Miss Fortune, Kog and Twitch are garbage as well, am I right?


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 21, 2013)

αce said:


> If having no escapes counts as being a garbage AD I guess Miss Fortune, Kog and Twitch are garbage as well, am I right?



Twitch has an escape, are you high?
Replace him with Sivir, then again, Sivir is kinda trash unless used in the right situation.


----------



## αce (Mar 21, 2013)

And I clearly said it depends on the team comp. If you have heavy CC they aren't charging through a frontline into the AD without dying.


----------



## αce (Mar 21, 2013)

> Twitch has an escape, are you high?
> Replace him with Sivir, then again, Sivir is kinda trash unless used in the right situation.



I'm pretty sure anyone with half a brain come late game will buy an oracle for an invis AD carry. Then again, I'm in silver.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 21, 2013)

That doesn't mean it's not an escape.

Trist can be interrupted mid jump, does that make it not a useable escape?


----------



## αce (Mar 21, 2013)

It's not a reliable escape. That's all I'm saying. If you get jumped by an Irelia with oracles you aren't getting away. And Trist being interrupted mid jump hardly happens from my experience. Although I don't know why you'd need to use it any time other than early game. Knock back plus your passive ensures you won't get caught by anything.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 21, 2013)

I keep getting 6 LP per win.

Why must you torment me so Riot?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> That doesn't mean it's not an escape.
> 
> Trist can be interrupted mid jump, does that make it not a useable escape?



How often does that happen? Every time I go to stun her with Taric or Leona, she gets stunned by her jump still goes through.

Try to pull with Blitzcrank, his arm goes off. Derp.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 21, 2013)

She can be pulled out of mid air by thresh and blitzcrank.

Ezreal can be pulled in the middle of his arcane shift too.


----------



## αce (Mar 21, 2013)

Just press E as ezreal when blitz hooks you.


----------



## Darth (Mar 21, 2013)

αce said:


> It's not a reliable escape. That's all I'm saying. If you get jumped by an Irelia with oracles you aren't getting away. And Trist being interrupted mid jump hardly happens from my experience. Although I don't know why you'd need to use it any time other than early game. Knock back plus your passive ensures you won't get caught by anything.



Oh hey there. You must not have heard of the 30 or so bruisers with gap closers that specialize in forcing trist to jump. 

but hey man what do i know i'm only gold 2.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 21, 2013)

Darth said:


> Oh hey there. You must not have heard of the 30 or so bruisers with gap closers that specialize in forcing trist to jump.
> 
> but hey man what do i know i'm only gold 2.



What's this? Did this gold scrub say something?

He doesn't know anything.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 21, 2013)

Malunoo and Spontexx benched.

Great going Dragonborns, bench your best players


----------



## αce (Mar 21, 2013)

Yes because they are gonna jump through your whole team, ignore your peelers, ignore your knock back and still force you to jump away. The only possibly character I can imagine jumping from after they engage is Vi. Or if they have two or more gap closers. 

One gap closer isn't doing jack shit to Tristana.


And Darth your set is beyond faggotry.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 21, 2013)

Ace, why are you so mad breh?


----------



## αce (Mar 21, 2013)

I love Darth more than life but that set man.
Please my eyes.


----------



## αce (Mar 21, 2013)

Also Darth that FB picture. Who are those attractive women beside you?


----------



## αce (Mar 21, 2013)

oh shit nvm dont answer that


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 21, 2013)

His sisters you assface.


----------



## αce (Mar 21, 2013)

hey vae
eat a dick


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 21, 2013)

Present it.


----------



## αce (Mar 21, 2013)

darth
this never happened
and im in silver 4 so anything i say is automatically questionable


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 21, 2013)

I thought ecco was benched cause he was ill?

Wut.


----------



## Darth (Mar 21, 2013)

αce said:


> Yes because they are gonna jump through your whole team, ignore your peelers, ignore your knock back and still force you to jump away. The only possibly character I can imagine jumping from after they engage is Vi. Or if they have two or more gap closers.
> 
> One gap closer isn't doing jack shit to Tristana.
> 
> ...





αce said:


> I love Darth more than life but that set man.
> Please my eyes.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 21, 2013)

So your sisters are acting naughty in your sig.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 21, 2013)

so your sisters are imaginary playboy cats

good to know


----------



## Sansa (Mar 21, 2013)

I got 13 LP from a total of 4 games, I lost one and I lost all my LP.

What the fuck is going on with this.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 21, 2013)

Jiyeon its been explained at least a 1000 times in this thread alone, why are you still complaining


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 21, 2013)

So the system thinks Jiyeon is below Bronze IV level.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 21, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Jiyeon its been explained at least a 1000 times in this thread alone, why are you still complaining



It doesn't make sense for me to gain +6 when I haven't lost in about 15 games.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 21, 2013)

that because your mmr is terrible and thinks you belong in bronze 5


----------



## Sansa (Mar 21, 2013)

How does that even work.

Because I carry the game regardless of a win or loss.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 21, 2013)

you lose too much


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 21, 2013)

so like

u guys had an argument about ad carries earlier

tbh all ADs are viable depending on team compositions and crap

the one that i feel is least viable though is sivir

that is if we're not counting garbage quinn


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 21, 2013)

WAD said:


> so like
> 
> u guys had an argument about ad carries earlier
> 
> ...



Thank you, someone who agrees.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 21, 2013)

Wild turtle game ending pentakill

sweet


----------



## OS (Mar 21, 2013)

Wut? Hot sisters on someones facebook?


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 21, 2013)

Second Olaf game since season 2, first one was with WAD and Darth the other day.

Feels good man, I'm back in action on Olafuuuuuuu.

Oh, and that Draven was convinced he was our best player because he was first pick.
We 4 for 1ed them at one point, free baron, instead he goes and tower dives Lulu and dies, we lose baron.

This fuckin Draven, man.


----------



## Darth (Mar 21, 2013)

Nah, Ace just has low standards


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 21, 2013)

Darth said:


> Nah, Ace just has low standards



Correct, your sisters are chubby fuglies, like you.

Except you're just chubby, a sexy chubby man.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 21, 2013)

Getting normal LP again.

Finally.

Also 4746 IP, fuck you riot.


----------



## αce (Mar 21, 2013)

well clg is trash
dignitas still ugliest team na though


all my hopes lay with my favourite korean teams
have no eu teams i like


----------



## Sansa (Mar 21, 2013)

You don't like Fnatic 

I don't like Shushei, but Dragonborns are decent.

Curse still gonna win s3 though.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 21, 2013)

Shushei lives too much off his season 1 hype.

He makes reckless and stupid plays all the time, he's not that great anymore.


----------



## αce (Mar 21, 2013)

no eu teams i like
not that hard to understand


----------



## αce (Mar 21, 2013)

also doublelift tweets "c ya chaox" after wild turtle gets a penta kill and now chaox posts twice on doublelifts twitter trash talking him ignoring the fact that several other pro players like st vicious just did the same thing

chaox hella butthurt



also chaox is not as good as doublelift


----------



## Sansa (Mar 21, 2013)

Chaox isn't half as good double.

Double is the best AD Carry NA.


----------



## αce (Mar 21, 2013)

doublelift is the best player in NA
blah blah blah people say he's overrated
when asian players and eu players all say his hype is justified while stvicious (aka god) says hes contender for number one ad in the world you know he's fucking good


----------



## αce (Mar 21, 2013)

too bad everyone on his team is shit other than chauster
he may not have the stats but he's basically the most knowledgeable person on the team


----------



## Sansa (Mar 21, 2013)

Double really is the best AD Carry NA.

He can talk shit on anyone NA because he's better than them.


----------



## αce (Mar 21, 2013)

well yeah
but his team is shit right now
ironically the only ad he's praised in na was qt pie
although he did say recently that chaox was good so i dunno why chaox is so salty
must be the bench


----------



## Sansa (Mar 21, 2013)

Atomic is benched or sick?


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 21, 2013)

Lol, Chaox and Doublelift creating some drama.

And while Doublelift is maybe the best ADC NA, I'm not even so sure. The reason he preforms so well is because the team works around him, I honestly think DontMashMe is a better ADC than Doublelift.

I don't think Double is even in the top 5 world wide, yet he thinks he's the 2nd best.


----------



## αce (Mar 21, 2013)

> Yiliang Peng ‏@CLGDoublelift 3m
> @ChaoxLoL plenty of salt on the bench



Someone grab the popcorn.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## Sansa (Mar 21, 2013)

MegaZero makes all of MRN's plays.

He needs a nerf.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 21, 2013)

finally plat2 

coincidentally only succeeded after taking a break from akali


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 21, 2013)

IMO, qtpie is proving himself to be the best ADC NA.

Then again, he's always been good.


----------



## αce (Mar 21, 2013)

QT pie was getting out cs'd by around 10 as a goddamn Caitlin until CLG thew with a fail gank.


----------



## αce (Mar 21, 2013)

CLG really is terrible though.


----------



## αce (Mar 21, 2013)

Oh well I like CRS because of Nyjacky and Stvicious hilarity. I actually don't like Voyboy. He's good no doubt but that "C ya nerds" shit is just beyond faggotry.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 21, 2013)

αce said:


> QT pie was getting out cs'd by around 10 as a goddamn Caitlin until CLG thew with a fail gank.



Maybe because Doublelift was farming bot while Qtpie was off helping his team, being 6 kills up.


----------



## αce (Mar 21, 2013)

What.
I'm talking about the first like 8 minutes here before anyone had a kill. when it was just 2v2 bot lane. they were getting outplayed until voli came. 


wat......?


----------



## Sansa (Mar 21, 2013)

Who doesn't love Voyboy 

My favourite player on curse is Cop.

But Saint and Elementz make me lul.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 21, 2013)

wildturtle > chaox

real talk


----------



## αce (Mar 21, 2013)

Don't like Voyboy. Hate Cop. Like Nyjacky and Stvicious. Neutral on Elementz.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 21, 2013)

How could you hate Cop 



Double has the best fans.

Asuna bewb mousepad, and a Caitlyn pillowcase.

Fap City bitch, Fap, fap city bitch.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 21, 2013)

αce said:


> Don't like Voyboy. Hate Cop. Like Nyjacky and Stvicious. *Neutral on Elementz*.



Neutral on Chefmentz?

Get out, child.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 21, 2013)

So it looks like MRN brought in Nientonsoh as the main AD Carry, and benched Atomic.

I don't like the thought of having Heartbeatt as a support, he's barely a carry.

Bench Heartbeatt and bring back Atomic makes more sense.


----------



## αce (Mar 21, 2013)

> How could you hate Cop



How can you like Cop?
He's a robot.



> Neutral on Chefmentz?
> 
> Get out, child.



Hey Vae
Suck a dick


----------



## αce (Mar 21, 2013)

Also Nientonsoh is their best AD so...


----------



## Sansa (Mar 21, 2013)

Cop is the best man.

I wasn't questioning replacing Heartbeatt, I was questioning replacing Atomic, it looks like heartbeatt barely even knows how to play support.

Cho'Gath's champion select quote is so boss.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 21, 2013)

αce said:


> Also Nientonsoh is their best AD so...



He doesn't have an issue with Nien as the ADC, he just thinks Heartbeat should be benched, not Atomic.


----------



## αce (Mar 21, 2013)

i see
well dont give a shit
its mrn


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 21, 2013)

I slept through all of the tournaments played today. Judging through the talk in this thread, WildTurtle > Chaox. And that he got a pentakill LOL.

Even though WildTurtle is primarily a mid laner, yeaaaaah if that doesn't give him a bit of a wakeup call I don't know what will.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 21, 2013)

MRN are Giantslayers.

They can become a really good team in time.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 21, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I slept through all of the tournaments played today. Judging through the talk in this thread, WildTurtle > Chaox. And that he got a pentakill LOL.
> 
> Even though WildTurtle is primarily a mid laner, yeaaaaah if that doesn't give him a bit of a wakeup call I don't know what will.



WildTurtle didn't get focused and picked up a penta, so everyone is hyping him.
Chaox is still a much better ADC.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 21, 2013)

I never thought Chaox as an amazing ADC though compared to the rest of the NA scene at the moment. In season two he was great, but not in season three. 

Anyways, watching the game at the moment.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 21, 2013)

Headhunter Nidalee is so sexy.

Best skin released in a while.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 21, 2013)

Jiyeon, is that you on BestRivenNA stream chat?


----------



## Sansa (Mar 21, 2013)

I don't have a twitch account.

First game as MF and I get a quad lol.


----------



## Darth (Mar 22, 2013)

dat feel when the enemy jungle/mid are camping top and your bot lane gets drag, inhib turrets, and snowballs out of control winning you the game anyway. 



fuck you campers.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 22, 2013)

seems more of like an issue with ports but fuck if i know all teh bullshit behind it


----------



## Darth (Mar 22, 2013)

dear god wat have u done. 

system restore that shit while u still can


----------



## Darth (Mar 22, 2013)

Oh shit woongfucker retired.


----------



## Darth (Mar 22, 2013)

all these adc's taking "breaks" mang..


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 22, 2013)

nope no dice on sysrestore

whatever virus it is has fucked with my registry good

np


----------



## Darth (Mar 22, 2013)

registry mechanic. 

i can vouch for it's usefulness. 

if you need an account to unlock the full version lemme know and i can dig up a random user/pass that should work.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 22, 2013)

Man, Woong retired? That's gonna hurt Frost.
He was just starting to get used to the ADC role, he was their team captain and shot caller.

We'll see how they go on from here.


----------



## αce (Mar 22, 2013)

Woong was shit and fat


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 22, 2013)

Lol, you don't even know.
When he was a top laner, he was known as the best top laner, he carried MiG in season 1.
He was better than Maknoon and Reapered.

He only started playing ADC when Shy joined Frost and it took him a bit longer to adapt.
He's still really good, you're just a jealous ^ (use bro) Ace.


----------



## Didi (Mar 22, 2013)

Woong retired?


Shit

It doesn't matter who they get
Frost best team in da world now
Cuz anyone's better than Woong


----------



## αce (Mar 22, 2013)

Woong is shit tier AD. So I don't care what he did top lane.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 22, 2013)

Lol, you're delusional, he did amazingly in the last tournament they preformed in, and he did really well in OGN.

You're just basing your shit off season 2 preformances.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 22, 2013)

Maybe if you watched tournaments with him recently, you would know he's been pulling off sick plays and such a lot.
Remember that he's the shot caller as well, so every time the team does a good fight or a good objective etc, it's because of him.


----------



## αce (Mar 22, 2013)

i remember watching blaze put them in the dumpster
where they belong


----------



## Darth (Mar 22, 2013)

i dun wanna say it but fuck. worse than twitch chat


----------



## αce (Mar 22, 2013)

your posts have no validity until that god awful set gets removed


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 22, 2013)

wait i dont think it was a virus

i think my internet was just being derpy

np


----------



## αce (Mar 22, 2013)

cop is garbage


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 22, 2013)

Ya its probably nothing wad, no worries


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 22, 2013)

Darth Sheik.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 22, 2013)

hes gotten a lot better but he is definitely no standout on the team which considering the benchmarks for mechanical skills as an AD is suggestive that relatively he is garbage


----------



## Sansa (Mar 22, 2013)

αce said:


> cop is garbage



False.

Chaox is garbage.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 22, 2013)

Cop is lacking in the main aspect of playing an ADC when compared to other pros.

He might be high elo level but his mechanical skills need work.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 22, 2013)

He just has to get Double to train him.

or YellOwStar, or Bebe.


----------



## αce (Mar 22, 2013)

or weixao
or cpt jack


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 22, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> He just has to get *Double to train him.*
> 
> or YellOwStar, or Bebe.



Overrated piece of trash, only reason he seems so good is because his team revolves around feeding him kills.

That's the main reason CLG won't win Season 3.
You can't rely on an ADC to do everything, when you feed him everything and other ADCs STILL keep up with him, and they share everything with mid/top.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 22, 2013)

Double's hype is justified in his gameplay.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 22, 2013)

another reason i hate cop is because he is a dick to elementz and wont let him experiment with new combos not even in scrims 

botching about support lux

fuck off cunt


----------



## Sansa (Mar 22, 2013)

Cop and Elementz are bros though.

I still don't get all the Cop hate you guys have.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 22, 2013)

I just got a leaver buster warning after League crashed in Champion select for like the 15th time in 2 days.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 22, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Double's hype is justified in his gameplay.



No, not really.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 22, 2013)

3-0 in ranked with jungle dog

and i was like 10-0 in normals before playing him

i honestly havent lost a game yet with him since ive picked him up 

im also 5-1 with rumble in ranked

good to remember/know that i have talent for some champions

outside op as fuck akali


----------



## αce (Mar 22, 2013)

Think the league scene is bad?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7HbCkU_-cM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


Pretty much everyone on xbox live is like this. League is tame compared to online chat enabled games.


----------



## αce (Mar 22, 2013)

Everyone that's asked about DL says his hype is deserved from Froggen (says he's unrivaled other than weixao) to some Fnatic guy to Stvicious to apparently even asian players. So yeah I'll take their opinion over Vae's. 

Doublelift is god. Moving on.


----------



## αce (Mar 22, 2013)

Also he's one of the only players that doesn't try to be a politically correct ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Reddit ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) always complaining about how trash talk shouldn't be involved in professional sports and how it hurts e sports. No it doesn't. Well apparently these kids don't watch real sports. The NBA is notorious for trash talk. As are other sports. What sport doesn't have trash talk? Only difference is DL trash talks over interviews and twitter while real athletes do it in each others faces.

You don't need to be politically correct to be a professional. Trash talk all you fucking want.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 22, 2013)

back to akali roots



lol that nasus

so fucking bad

must be ebay because no way that player could be 2046 ELO on their own merit

those summoners

that build

not to mention he gave me first blood at level 4 (???) fed me about 4-5 times after and proceeded to do nothing but afk farm top while i murdered the map with my feed 

oh wait he did tp to his death twice that was lulzy

almost on my plat 1 promotion series

THEN

THEN...


----------



## Sasori (Mar 22, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQrJTavvL1I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## Sansa (Mar 22, 2013)

I died at 'Unknown craft trying to dock'


----------



## Darth (Mar 22, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Holy shit my sperm is EVERYWHERE


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 22, 2013)

that miss fortune skin

oh me ge


----------



## αce (Mar 22, 2013)

CLG is trash.


----------



## αce (Mar 22, 2013)

Like, below .500 trash.
Just flat out trash.
Trashity trash.
Fuck.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 22, 2013)

aluminum V


----------



## Sansa (Mar 22, 2013)

Darth said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You've never seen the chinese art? 

What's the typical amount of CS I should have at 10 mintues as an ADC.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 22, 2013)

Anything above 80 is really good I've found.

It's pretty much impossible to get 100+ @ 10m as an AD unless you're in a Soraka lane so you haven't backed to base or something and the enemy team has agreed to a farm-off.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 22, 2013)

These past few games the other lanes have been either won or lost really early and it messed up my farming because all the pressure was on my lane.

Last game I had like 70 cs at 15 minutes because there was constantly 4 people from their team in the lane and I freaked out and farmed for like 3/4 of the rest of the game.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 22, 2013)

αce said:


> CLG is trash.



You just called Doublelift god.

Doublelift is basically CLG by himself.

Guess he's trash to you now as well.


GGGGGGGGGGGGGGG.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 22, 2013)

The only competent people on CLG are Chauster and Double.

CLG's play style is garbage because they just bet everything on double carrying their sorry asses, and if that fails they're dead in the water.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 22, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> The only competent people on CLG are Chauster and Double.
> 
> CLG's play style is garbage because they just bet everything on double carrying their sorry asses, and if that fails they're dead in the water.



Is there something wrong with a late game strategy?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 22, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Is there something wrong with a late game strategy?



the fact that people (particularly the Asians) have an extremely aggressive playstyle and they basically ensure games don't last that long


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 22, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Is there something wrong with a late game strategy?



Using a late game strat every game is silly.
Especially since the meta now is to push towers as fast as you can and the game often finishes in mid game.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 22, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Is there something wrong with a late game strategy?


Who said that them making it to late game is a given?


----------



## Wesley (Mar 23, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Who said that them making it to late game is a given?



Nothing is ever a given.


----------



## αce (Mar 23, 2013)

> You just called Doublelift god.
> 
> Doublelift is basically CLG by himself.
> 
> ...



flawless logic












and late game oriented team comps are retarded
try that against a korean team
see where it gets you


----------



## Sansa (Mar 23, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Nothing is ever a given.




If you believed your own words, then you would've realized how retarded it is to depend on double to get fed and carry and entire team.

Literally everyone knows what they're gonna do, and they know exactly how to stop it.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 23, 2013)

It's not like all carries are completely worthless without a couple high powered items.  Some have strong utility and cc effects.  What are asian teams running that's so ball busting?  Is it a reversion to the old aoe meta where everyone pooled their ults and tried to take out most of a team in few seconds?


*Spoiler*: _300,000 people can't be wrong..._ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EW4wtX3q-ls[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 23, 2013)

fucking mordekaisers man


----------



## Sansa (Mar 23, 2013)

Wesley said:


> It's not like all carries are completely worthless without a couple high powered items.  Some have strong utility and cc effects.  What are asian teams running that's so ball busting?  Is it a reversion to the old aoe meta where everyone pooled their ults and tried to take out most of a team in few seconds?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _300,000 people can't be wrong..._
> ...



The point isn't calling double useless, it's the strat of betting everything on double getting fed that's stupid.

Double may get stomped in lane and then CLG won't have any cards to play because Double is their only card.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 23, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> The point isn't calling double useless, it's the strat of betting everything on double getting fed that's stupid.
> 
> Double may get stomped in lane and then CLG won't have any cards to play because Double is their only card.



Is there really any strategy that isn't like that?


----------



## Sansa (Mar 23, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Is there really any strategy that isn't like that?



What team other than CLG do you see run a 'only let the AD Carry get kills' comp?

If Double fails, then CLG is going to lose the game, no one else can carry on that team but him.


----------



## Darth (Mar 23, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> You've never seen the chinese art?
> 
> What's the typical amount of CS I should have at 10 mintues as an ADC.



This is brand new Chinese art that was just uploaded into the Chinese client yesterday. 

Jiyeon man u so slow. 

and depending on the lane anywhere from 70-90 cs is acceptable. high harrass lanes or early kills can force you to miss cs early so its dependent on the level of aggression in lane.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 23, 2013)

Syndara Ahri lol?


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 23, 2013)

Midnight Ahri nabhead.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 23, 2013)

This Kassadin, refused to support, he was reported.

Panth stole my penta, the scumbag.

RANKED IS TOO HARD.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 23, 2013)

17-7-14 Hybrid Kayle.

So awesome.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 23, 2013)

Vae said:


> Midnight Ahri nabhead.


She doesn't even look asian in that pic


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 23, 2013)

Oh my god for the love of god
why is nida in every game

like, in the last 15 games she was probably in like 12-13 of them. Regardless of being mid or top. I want that shit nerfed, she isn't OP but ffs why is she in every fucking game.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 23, 2013)

she is an annoying little shit that sustains forever. oh you think you can duel me at level 6? come at me bro. Then when she is at like 150 Hp and you are like great an auto attack and an ignite will kill her she just leaps away, flashes and then goes to human form and heals everything up.

I am going to play jarvan every fucking game and stack bloodthirsters just to burst this bitch down when i see her

usually after getting fed id help other lanes but no ill fucking shit on her until she is worth 20 gold
then die so she is worth gold again and then do the same rape over and over


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 23, 2013)

THWACK

An ally has been slain.

THWACK THWACK THWACK THWACK

ENEMY PENTA KILL.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 23, 2013)

Darth said:


> This is brand new Chinese art that was just uploaded into the Chinese client yesterday.
> 
> Jiyeon man u so slow.
> 
> and depending on the lane anywhere from 70-90 cs is acceptable. high harrass lanes or early kills can force you to miss cs early so its dependent on the level of aggression in lane.



I saw those skins a long time ago though.

The league wiki has all of them.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 23, 2013)

Twitch chat too funny.

''Fnatic are shit, they never won a tournament.''


----------



## Darth (Mar 23, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I saw those skins a long time ago though.
> 
> The league wiki has all of them.



as i said those chinese art splashes are brand new. the wiki did not have them before yesterday.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 23, 2013)

started ranked again

lets see how this turns out


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 23, 2013)

most legit build ever on jax

nashors, stinger, catalyst

come at me bro


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 23, 2013)

another win, 99 league points

welp


----------



## Wesley (Mar 23, 2013)

Been trying my hand at the tutorial modes to get a grasp of the gameplay again.  Is it just me or is the camera zoomed in alot further than it used to?


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 23, 2013)

Alright, had to win that 3rd match to get 1 point for qualifiers. Will continue tomorrow. Will get silver 4 and hopefully will have time for silver 3 too. I suck dick as Vayne. 115 cs at 15 minutes, worst adc eune


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 23, 2013)

Plat 1 by the hair on my chinny chin chin

then again i have considerable stubble

the next step....!!!!


----------



## Sansa (Mar 23, 2013)

WAD you selfish fuck.

ELO boost my account.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 23, 2013)

Darth said:


> as i said those chinese art splashes are brand new. the wiki did not have them before yesterday.



Brosef, I saw that MF skin last week while I was still pooling IP for her.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 23, 2013)

im like

morally opposed to that man


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 23, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> WAD you *selfish fuck*.
> 
> *ELO boost my account.*



                  .

Besides, WAD can't do that because he's not a big enough dick to force better people to tolerate your shitty plays in ranked.

WAD is a good man.

You want to talk to Darth.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 23, 2013)

Darth is too busy trying to get out of gold.

He'll have no time to ELO boost me.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 23, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]




To explain the picture. I was playing jayce(of course). The Bug boy disconnected for 1 minute at the start so i had to go bot against Ghost horse, and i destroyed him aka get a rampage off of him. Before the singed switches with him, and precedes to die to me intil i get legendary. Im doing good but as you can tell by the score overall we were not. Top was getting raped hardcore. Even with singed and ghost horse bot stopping me from getting it. 

Eventually right before the game ends as i thought all was lost anyway i decided to fuck bot and go take mid(yea we lost mid to) although we had top finally. Ok now we secured 3, we then precede to take there mid and hold 4 bases intil the game ends, and when i say we i mean mostly me and sion lol. As there pirate and spear chucking whore were kind of fed. So me or sion had to take them on.

Keep in mind when we secured the third base with 2 health left the opponent was still over 300 as again we were getting raped so we hardly ever had 3. 

All in all a very fun game, and the best turn around stomp i have had. Even though it was normal so no big deal whatsoever i just felt like posting this lol.

Also Jayce is very fun and good in dominion in my opinion. He has nice poke, mana regen so he can spam all he wants, also the mobility is great.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 23, 2013)

People actually play dominion?

I can never find a game whenever I sit queue.


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2013)

Uh yeah....kinda weird^


----------



## Wesley (Mar 23, 2013)

Played and won my first game in 2 years.  Rather got carried lol


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 23, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> People actually play dominion?
> 
> I can never find a game whenever I sit queue.



Give it a few minutes.

If you're that impatient, you never want to get to challenger/high diamond.

Queue times can be around 30 min.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 23, 2013)

Double was talking about that 
He said queue times around that ELO are ridiculous and he just goes on one of his smurfs.

I've seen gameplays of dominion and it doesn't really look like my cup of tea.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 23, 2013)

Won game 2 with tank cho.  The other team had ocnnection issues so trist stomped them


----------



## Sansa (Mar 23, 2013)

Cho'gath is op as fuck on TTT.

Knock up -> silence fucks you so hard on that small ass map.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 23, 2013)

Why do I even try to argue with Twitch chat.
I said a streamer made a mistake by getting BC on MF when he was the only source of AD damage on the team.

They also insisted that Randuins is a bad defensive item for an ADC.

Best part was the guy proclaiming to be diamond and saying ''u can have a defensive item if you are bad enough at adc, but if thats the case go for GA''


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 23, 2013)

How does Akali lose to Nidalee?

Haven't played ranked in soooo long. I check my profile, and I see a leaver and I'm like ...

*changes my pw* Fuck that guy.

But back to ranked and I won two games. I don't play ADC at all so first game back in I was forced to ADC. Asked Vae how to build Cait, I'm like ALRIGHT I GOT THIS.

Game was over at 20 minutes. WELP works for me. Teamfighting as an ADC for me is horrid.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 23, 2013)

same way everyone does

by eating too many damn spears


----------



## Mitsuru (Mar 23, 2013)

Cleaver still isn't a mistake in that situation...it gives pretty solid ad, and MF does a lot of skill based damage, so the cdr is nice, plus health...good choice. Warmogs or GA are better for an adc than Randuins I think...especially an MF, who isn't going to kite you anyway, and with all the gap closers, its passive isn't very useful for her, and unless you're out of position, the active shouldn't be either. Better the hp from warmogs, or the ga.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 23, 2013)

WAD said:


> same way everyone does
> 
> by eating too many damn spears



I ate all the spears in teamfights, I don't give a darn I'm Yorick. Peeling as Yorick is so easy though, Vayne and I just dominated. Our Akali wasn't so good :c


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 23, 2013)

Kagura said:


> Cleaver still isn't a mistake in that situation...it gives pretty solid ad, and MF does a lot of skill based damage, so the cdr is nice, plus health...good choice. Warmogs or GA are better for an adc than Randuins I think...especially an MF, who isn't going to kite you anyway, and with all the gap closers, its passive isn't very useful for her, and unless you're out of position, the active shouldn't be either. Better the hp from warmogs, or the ga.



Black Cleaver really isn't that good in such a situation, LW is a better item if you want the armor shred, the HP isn't needed, nor is the CDR.
Randuins is used against AD comps.

If you think BC is a good item on her just because of the stats, you're wrong. There are better items to get for simply the stats. You get the BC on her because her ult stacks the passive up super fast, but that's wasted if you're the only source of AD damage.


----------



## Mitsuru (Mar 23, 2013)

I didn't even mention the armor shred...I like the extra hp, I like the cdr, I like the ad...still think its a decent pickup. I'm well aware it's her ult shredding the armor that makes it most appealing, but the idea that it's a bad choice just because that aspect of it is limited in certain comps is just wrong, imo. 

I really love the cdr, because as I said, she's very skill-centric, and the cooldown time on her Q/W and ult is just very good to me. But that's just my personal preference for when I play her I guess.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 23, 2013)

It's a bad choice because there are better choices.
Why would you get it over a LW, IE or BT? They all give you more single target DPS than the BC.
That's why MF is the only ADC who gets it, and she only does when there are multiple AD sources on your team.

The fact that you PERSONALLY like the item does not mean it's a good choice.
Just like how because some people PERSONALLY like Heimerdinger does not make him a great champ.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 23, 2013)

I thought MF got a BC because of her and its passives.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 23, 2013)

She gets it because of the passive, yes.
But I was refering to a game where a streamer got it even though there was no other source of AD damage on the team.

It's really only good if there's at LEAST 1 more AD damage source on the team, why else would shredding all of their armor matter when you can only hit one target at a time, a LW does that job better.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 23, 2013)

man its s3

when is the AD carry the only source of AD damage l0l


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 23, 2013)

WAD said:


> man its s3
> 
> when is the AD carry the only source of AD damage l0l



''AD Damage''

Learn to read, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2013)

fuck u vae im drunk smd


----------



## Muk (Mar 24, 2013)

trolling the shit out of a game feels good xD
especially when the ad was shit and i got more gold/kills than the ad as a support xD


----------



## Wesley (Mar 24, 2013)

My first night was rough.  Mostly wins, but too many losses.  Though I think I'm getting the hang of it.


----------



## Darth (Mar 24, 2013)

Welcome back to League Wes. If you're ever up for a couple of games shoot me a friend request. "Darth Sheik"


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 24, 2013)

Zac looks dumb.


----------



## Raidoton (Mar 24, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> Zac looks dumb.


----------



## Darth (Mar 24, 2013)

runepage sale soon pls


----------



## Didi (Mar 24, 2013)

nah

got 10 already


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 24, 2013)

promoted to silver 4, won 2 in a row


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 24, 2013)

I  think I  just  won a  riot  graves

gg


----------



## Nim (Mar 24, 2013)

Darth said:


> runepage sale soon pls



yes pls 
My IP is ready :3


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 24, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> I  think I  just  won a  riot  graves
> 
> gg



Fuck you man


----------



## Sansa (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh look, this Warwick got mad that he's last pick and decided to pick Warwick to mid against Galio.

Fuck bronze.


----------



## αce (Mar 24, 2013)

WW mid is legit.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2013)

against galio tho seems like a terrible idea lol


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 24, 2013)

Not like galeio can push him out of lane...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2013)

no but galio has incredibly good pushing power

and warwick has incredibly bad pushing power

galio will simply shove warwick to his tower everytime, deny him CS, and outroam him

and warwick cant kill galio cuz bulwark op


----------



## Darth (Mar 24, 2013)

Galio can just rush QSS, Abyssal, and BV and Warwick will never become a threat to him again.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 24, 2013)

NVM, Galio was supporting Ashe and WW laned against Yi and roflstomped him.

Ashe and Galio zoned me because Nid dc'ed for like 10 minutes, then I just farmed and mid game came around and I dumpstered on Ashe.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2013)

dont think im getting diamond today

back to 0 LP might even get demoted

if i dont get a game with trolls then i randomly feed


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 24, 2013)

Wow, Snoopeh is fucking retarded, throwing games with shittiest initiates in a 3v4.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> Fuck you man


got him confirmed be jelly


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 24, 2013)

It's k though, I got Hired Gun and Mafia Graves.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 24, 2013)

Every time i get a kill with Darius - KS. Every time i bring an enemy to 200 HP and Akali comes and steals it only gets herself killed, Darius noob no save me.

Silver trash. All going all batshit insane about Amumu. Amumu gets picked? OMG GG.
Eh, here is me ranting about one lost game


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 24, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Every time i get a kill with Darius - KS. Every time i bring an enemy to 200 HP and Akali comes and steals it only gets herself killed, Darius noob no save me.
> 
> Silver trash. All going all batshit insane about Amumu. Amumu gets picked? OMG GG.
> Eh, here is me ranting about one lost game



Best part is when they say ''gg'' cause they saw a few deaths happen.

Hey man, look at the scoreboard, it's 8-8, and we're 2 towers + a dragon up. Kindly shut the fuck up.


----------



## OS (Mar 24, 2013)

Dat CW vs EG.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 24, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Dat CW vs EG.



That Snoopeh throw.


----------



## OS (Mar 24, 2013)

The audience made the game.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> Best part is when they say ''gg'' cause they saw a few deaths happen.
> 
> Hey man, look at the scoreboard, it's 8-8, and we're 2 towers + a dragon up. Kindly shut the fuck up.



Dude, the enemy 3-3 Darius was bitching whole game about his shitty teammates and how he is in ELO Hell.

And i am telling you, these players are SO bad. I can't even describe it. I am not even hating right now. My scores are all

9-2-3, 12-8-14, 3-1-14, 1-1-10, 7-0-3, 4-2-3 (i jungle 90 pct of the time, my mate goes top or mid). And i am not even trying, building shit like Nashors, Stinger, Catalyst on Jungle Jax.

Like, when i talked to you guys about plats and diamonds in normal, i was serious. These players are absolutely horrible.

Me and my mate are carrying so hard. And these players are trash talking all the time. 5-0-2 Hecarim? Better call him noob as 1-3 Kass.

They do not know the meta. They just don't. You can rarely find a support adc bot. Good thing not only my team, but the enemy team is bad as well, so it's usually pretty easy to carry.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 24, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Dude, the enemy 3-3 Darius was bitching whole game about his shitty teammates and how he is in ELO Hell.
> 
> And i am telling you, these players are SO bad. I can't even describe it. I am not even hating right now. My scores are all
> 
> ...



What...? Are you really in Silver? Silver from my experience has decent players with decent mechanics, but their decision making is utter garbage, and that's why they're still Silver.
And they shift the blame around all the time.

Bad mechanics and being over all terrible at the game, that's what Bronze is for.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> What...? Are you really in Silver? Silver from my experience has decent players with decent mechanics, but their decision making is utter garbage, and that's why they're still Silver.
> 
> Bad mechanics and being over all terrible at the game, that's what Bronze is for.



Decent mechanics? 100 CS Akali at 25 minutes. 

Trash decision making is in gold dude. Me and my mate agreed, if they even farmed they would win the game. I was forced to go ADC one game and i was just farming against Draven playing as passively as possible, and i outfarmed him due to his shitty csing. You think he had more than 120 CS at 20 minutes? 

There are junglers at least. Many people actually want it for some reason, maybe to avoid being support?

Not to say that trash decision isn't present here. But with such bad mechanics it doesn't matter what they do. 

Ill get to gold and see hows there, but this is ridiculous


----------



## αce (Mar 24, 2013)

> What...? Are you really in Silver? Silver from my experience has decent players with decent mechanics, but their decision making is utter garbage, and that's why they're still Silver.



This. Ace enemy team and no nexus turrets? Let's go do baron.



> It's k though, I got Hired Gun and Mafia Graves.



Same. Although they should make a female graves skin. I'd totally buy that. 
/homo


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2013)

AT WHAT ELO DO PEOPLE LEARN TO PLAY WITH SHEN


----------



## αce (Mar 24, 2013)

Black Cleaver trist op. I really hope that was only for the fact that they had Renekton shredding armor as well. Otherwise I find that a questionable build. 


Win lane lose game
Lose lane win game

happens far too often


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2013)

zzzzzzzzzzz tilt as fuck

cant play this game today

also people are fucking oversensitive bitches

and thats saying a lot coming from me

everything is "flaming"

even when its not

criticizing ur bot lane?

"stop flaming bro"

no

no

saying u fucking suck

or u should have been aborted

thats flaming

saying that its hopeless with a 0/12 bot lane in 10 minutes

thats the objective truth


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 24, 2013)

You don't split push enough, silly WAD.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 24, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Decent mechanics? 100 CS Akali at 25 minutes.
> 
> Trash decision making is in gold dude. Me and my mate agreed, if they even farmed they would win the game. I was forced to go ADC one game and i was just farming against Draven playing as passively as possible, and i outfarmed him due to his shitty csing. You think he had more than 120 CS at 20 minutes?
> 
> ...



Guess EU Silver is NA Bronze.

On another note, playing Vayne with 250 ping is not the best idea in the world, especially against a Leona, Skarner, Malphite Vlad and Trist.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> Guess EU Silver is NA Bronze.
> 
> On another note, playing Vayne with 250 ping is not the best idea in the world, especially against a Leona, Skarner, Malphite Vlad and Trist.



Well i got support adc last 2 games, and this game i was support jax. 6-5-16, and trust me, it was a troll game. Mejais SoTo BT Jax, gg.

Also i formated my hard disks otherwise i'd show you a picture from my mentor discussing this whole EUNE sucks dick, lower skill players etc.

I showed WAD the pic, maybe he can tell you what it is about, i don't think you'd trust me.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 24, 2013)

55% win rate with Vayne


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 24, 2013)

7-2 with Hec, 4-0 with Jax, 2-0 with Kayle

Rest is old as shit stats from when i was horribad

0-1 Jayce, 1-1 Vayne (the loss was on like 1800ish elo so yah, but it was a few months ago)


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 24, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Well i got support adc last 2 games, and this game i was support jax. 6-5-16, and trust me, it was a troll game. Mejais SoTo BT Jax, gg.
> 
> Also i formated my hard disks otherwise i'd show you a picture from my mentor discussing this whole EUNE sucks dick, lower skill players etc.
> 
> I showed WAD the pic, maybe he can tell you what it is about, i don't think you'd trust me.



Well, I know EUNE is terrible, I've played there with IRL friends.

I thought you were on EUW though.

That explains so much.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> Well, I know EUNE is terrible, I've played there with IRL friends.
> 
> I thought you were on EUW though.
> 
> That explains so much.



Hah, alright man, whatever you say, but let's just agree to disagree.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 24, 2013)

If you think EUNE has players on the same level as NA or EUW.

I laugh at you.

You've even proven it yourself with all these comments about how shitty people in Silver there are.

Now I can take your comment about being plat seriously, since that is the same as maybe Darth, who is Gold here.


----------



## OS (Mar 24, 2013)

How come people are now realizing that Zed is good?


----------



## Sansa (Mar 24, 2013)

Zed is garbage.

Everyone except for Singed is garbage.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 24, 2013)

You guys are crazy.

1. There's nothing wrong with 100 cs Akali at 25 minutes (she farms champions and roams a lot) I usually end the game with 130 cs on her and my record is 7-1
2. EUNE is not any worse than EUW and NA in silverish elo, in fact I think skill level is even higher, but also more flamers/trolls.
3. Gogeta beat WAD 1v1? Rly? Mad props if WAD played Akali/Jarvan/Rumble, but otherwise just lol.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 24, 2013)

Sajin said:


> You guys are crazy.
> 
> 1. There's nothing wrong with 100 cs Akali at 25 minutes (she farms champions and roams a lot) I usually end the game with 130 cs on her and my record is 7-1
> 2. EUNE is not any worse than EUW and NA in silverish elo, in fact I think skill level is even higher, but also more flamers/trolls.
> 3. Gogeta beat WAD 1v1? Rly? Mad props if WAD played Akali/Jarvan/Rumble, but otherwise just lol.



1. No, she was bad, i had to gank 3 times for her to be able to do anyhting. Afterwards she just ksed. Seriously, just came in when i had brought an enemy to very low HP and got the kill.

2. Thank you Sajin. Yah, there are a lot of flamers alright, in normals too, at least compared to EUW. No comment there.

3. Yah, he was playing Akali i was playing Jarvan. Then we had like 2 other matches with less serious champs, not sure who they were. I think i was Noc in the 2nd match, and i died cause i didn't activate my red elixir (he was 1 hit from dying, qq)

But i won the first and third match


----------



## αce (Mar 24, 2013)

Meh I'm 79% win ratio with Vayne
Only 7 games though
5-2
8.9 kills, 3.0 deaths avg


----------



## αce (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm more surprised that I'm 4-0 on Lee sin Jungle. Seems like I fail it more often than not :/
And turns out I win a lot when I jungle, which is surprising to me...


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 24, 2013)

all this bitching

most feminine thread in nf


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 24, 2013)

anyone want to pway


----------



## Maerala (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm thinking of starting ranked.

Does everyone automatically start at Bronze V? If I currently have 0 LP because I've never played ranked and I dodged in champ select or lost my first game, would I have negative LP? Do you gain more LP than you lose?


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 24, 2013)

Outcome of the first 10 matches decides where you will be placed


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 24, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> I'm thinking of starting ranked.
> 
> Does everyone automatically start at Bronze V? If I currently have 0 LP because I've never played ranked and I dodged in champ select or lost my first game, would I have negative LP? Do you gain more LP than you lose?



You start with placement matches, that's around silver.

If you win every match you'll end up in Silver 1.


----------



## Magic (Mar 24, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> 55% win rate with Vayne


Tight butt hole.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 24, 2013)

This Genome guy, Worst Akali NA.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 24, 2013)

got carried np


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 24, 2013)

We welcome Genome in to the world of ranked games.
It's his first ever, apparently. We lost lane pretty hard but won the game, and even with the lost lane I was always 30 CS ahead of Trist.

Frustrating game though, bunch of bad calls and almost throws.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## gangryou319 (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice, i play league of legends, my account name is mook31119. I am currently in silver division 5, my skill level is around i believe silver 1 to 3. I will rank up higher when i get enough time to play more then 3 ranked games in a day. Also does anyone here make sets? I have been trying to get a set made of uchiha madara, a naruto character. If someone here is really good at making sets(sig an avi), and doesn't mind my low posting count, i would love for them to make it i will also give gift them something from league of legend store i have around 2k rp . So i can gift you w/e you want if it don't go above that. Before you add me pm my inbox so i know who you are.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 25, 2013)

One of the few moments I wish I would've kept up my PS art.


----------



## Darth (Mar 25, 2013)

Yay LG won his first ranked game!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 25, 2013)

gratz LG

also

getting outplayed as fuck in lane?

np

7-2 jungle nasus

both those losses were bullshit tho

my dog is king


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 25, 2013)

it is actually enjoyable to jungle at high elo when ur laners are competent in working with u


----------



## Darth (Mar 25, 2013)

anyone want to take bets on who the top 4 teams in the NA lcs will be at the end of the season?

my guess:

1.Curse
2. TSM
3.Dignitas
4.Vulcan


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 25, 2013)

plat 1 is too fucking difficult

juggling all day but cant break 50 LP even

meh i might have hit my limit

but im at 1 LP now so might as well play 1 more for the night if i win i get some LP to work with tomorrow if i lose its only 1 LP lol


----------



## vampiredude (Mar 25, 2013)

Swain carries all the way.

Cawcaw muthafuca


----------



## Darth (Mar 25, 2013)

lol swain.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 25, 2013)

vampiredude said:


> Swain carries all the way.
> 
> Cawcaw muthafuca



Man, it's Fiddlesticks who goes CAWCAWCAW MOTHA FUCKA.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 25, 2013)

l2caw          .


----------



## Sasori (Mar 25, 2013)

gangryou319 said:


> Nice, i play league of legends, my account name is mook31119. I am currently in silver division 5, my skill level is around i believe silver 1 to 3. I will rank up higher when i get enough time to play more then 3 ranked games in a day. Also does anyone here make sets? I have been trying to get a set made of uchiha madara, a naruto character. If someone here is really good at making sets(sig an avi), and doesn't mind my low posting count, i would love for them to make it i will also give gift them something from league of legend store i have around 2k rp . So i can gift you w/e you want if it don't go above that. Before you add me pm my inbox so i know who you are.


Go here: 

You need more posts though.


----------



## Darth (Mar 25, 2013)

Vae said:


> Man, it's Fiddlesticks who goes CAWCAWCAW MOTHA FUCKA.



Fid uses crows/party balloons and Swain uses a Raven right? I dont think Ravens caw.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 25, 2013)

how do i jungle dog


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 25, 2013)

i made a post in the last thread explizzling how do

8-2


----------



## Darth (Mar 25, 2013)

im 7-0 with MF in ranked. 

even my worst role (adc) can be cheezed through with a good ol pirate bounty hunter gal


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 25, 2013)

WAD said:


> i made a post in the last thread explizzling how do
> 
> 8-2



k

after 2nd blue i had to give blue to my mid

but i had mana problems

so i took tear

but it stacked too slow

so i took manamune

mana problem solved, extra damage, quick stacking, etc.

one question tho

spirit stone or madreds


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 25, 2013)

spirit stone definitely

razors fucks up ur last hitting with Q on the relic creeps by executing them with the procs


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 25, 2013)

WAD said:


> spirit stone definitely
> 
> razors fucks up ur last hitting with Q on the relic creeps by executing them with the procs



IKR i was thinking the same thing

but without madreds clearing otherwise is so fkn slow

i build locket sv manamune iceborn warmog 

or at least that was my plan last game

good?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 25, 2013)

do u level E? clearing is reasonably good that way, e the camp Q a small monster AA the relic one until u execute with Q again

build seems fine to me

nowadays i just rush locket/bulwark on all junglers and force teamfights early


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 25, 2013)

Maybe it's time for me to start using Graves again after putting him on the shelf for like 2 months.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 25, 2013)

she gonna feel the force all up in her uterus


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 25, 2013)

Here are a few things i expect to happen

Bruiser/Bruiser(i know it's semi common already) - Bruiser/ADC bot (Like, Renekton/Jax/Jarvan preferably with a hyper carry),
Nocturne top lane,
AP Tank Rammus top,
Rammus-Amumu bot lane

Time will tell


----------



## gangryou319 (Mar 25, 2013)

Sasori said:


> Go here:
> 
> You need more posts though.



Yea, i don't have enough posts. I heard Gogeta makes sets. Does he post in here anymore?


----------



## Darth (Mar 25, 2013)

He just posted right above you lol. I can make you a set but itll take like a day or so for me to find good stock and workk with it. (I only use the very best!)


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 25, 2013)

i have a post right above yours...


Anyway to answer you here no i don't make sets, too fucking lazy and unmotivated for them.

And even if i were to make you a set i wouldn't want RP. Sorry, ask someone else.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 25, 2013)

i may or may not have set making talents


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 25, 2013)

Some cunt in the Giveaway thread is trying to take an avatar I already claimed.

Whorebag.


----------



## OS (Mar 25, 2013)

So not only is riot reworking Karma, but also reworking Trundle and i believe it is new lore too since now he's the Troll King of Freijord. And We also have a Sejuani Visual update with her old skin become a legendary skin or something.


----------



## gangryou319 (Mar 25, 2013)

Darth said:


> He just posted right above you lol. I can make you a set but itll take like a day or so for me to find good stock and workk with it. (I only use the very best!)



Cool check pms, On another note, anyone here have a PAx JAx skin for sale?


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 25, 2013)

Silver 3 baby

Straight 2 wins in a row at my promotion series. Getting 22~ LP per win (is that good?)


----------



## gangryou319 (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm still silver 4. I either need to play duo que with my friends or carry hard this is anonying.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 25, 2013)

Few more hours til I'm unsuspended


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 25, 2013)

hopefully ill get gold by the end of the week


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 25, 2013)

lol jiyeon u got tribunal'd?


----------



## gangryou319 (Mar 25, 2013)

Wish they would let people who got perma banned come back. Not all but some cases of perma bann are bogus.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 25, 2013)

idk about that

ive played thousands of games now

and ive never been suspended even once

and i dont exactly have the best temper

so im of the opinion that if u managed to get urself banned

u almost certainly deserved it

remember

it takes two to tango


----------



## gangryou319 (Mar 25, 2013)

Still alot of my old accounts suspensions were prior too the rules being enforced more severely. Like my old account from 2010 prior was banned multiple time for afk in games when i had serious lag, or rage at people. Like if i call someone a noob now you can get suspended for that? That with leaving games cause of lag you can get perma that is stupid


----------



## gangryou319 (Mar 25, 2013)

Meant to say account* Well ever since that perma i haven't raged since lol. The other account is banned untill september 2074 or something lol


----------



## Magic (Mar 25, 2013)

gangryou319 said:


> Still alot of my old accounts suspensions were prior too the rules being enforced more severely. *Like my old account from 2010 prior was banned multiple time for afk in games when i had serious lag, *or rage at people. Like if i call someone a noob now you can get suspended for that? That with leaving games cause of lag you can get perma that is stupid



You deserved it.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 25, 2013)

gangryou319 said:


> Still alot of my old accounts suspensions were prior too the rules being enforced more severely. Like my old account from 2010 prior was banned multiple time for afk in games when i had serious lag, *or rage at people. Like if i call someone a noob now you can get suspended for that? *That with leaving games cause of lag you can get perma that is stupid



That's verbal harassment, you can be perma banned for that, lol.


----------



## gangryou319 (Mar 25, 2013)

YEa, but i don't feel like calling someone a noob if they are doing noob things is worth a suspension. I've stopped typing all together to avoid getting suspended in rank. So many noobs.


----------



## Darth (Mar 25, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> hopefully ill get gold by the end of the week



hopefully ill get Gold I by the end of the week.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 25, 2013)

gangryou319 said:


> YEa, but i don't feel like calling someone a noob if they are doing noob things is worth a suspension. I've stopped typing all together to avoid getting suspended in rank. So many noobs.



From what I can see, you don't seem like the best player


----------



## gangryou319 (Mar 25, 2013)

I am not the best player, I will admit that lol, there are alot of people worse, and usually are on my team.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 25, 2013)

Sure they are, they're always on your team, never the other team.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 25, 2013)

WAD said:


> lol jiyeon u got tribunal'd?



League was crashing like a bitch all week.

Crash in champion select, crash in game, Leaver buster took it as me 'abandoning my team'


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 25, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> League was crashing like a bitch all week.
> 
> Crash in champion select, crash in game, Leaver buster took it as me 'abandoning my team'



You must've ''crashed'' at least 20 times.


----------



## gangryou319 (Mar 25, 2013)

Lol just finished ranked game support shen FTL


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 25, 2013)

Darth said:


> hopefully ill get Gold I by the end of the week.


 werent you stuck in same league for ages. Also had one more ranked game. Now apparently i get matched with gold 2's, while being in silver 3. I hate that shit, cant fuck around like in silvers. Now comes the 1v5 Nasus who blames me, ths support jax (dont wanna go into it but i had success, will show you after lolking gets fixed) Trist goes gg game at start just whining and flaming me while i go 2-1-1.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 25, 2013)

Also i am 7-0 with jax :3


----------



## gangryou319 (Mar 25, 2013)

Any one here diamond or platinum?


----------



## Sansa (Mar 25, 2013)

Vae said:


> You must've ''crashed'' at least 20 times.



I crashed 4 times in one game alone.

I don't know what went wrong with it.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 25, 2013)

gangryou319 said:


> Any one here diamond or platinum?



WAD is Plat 1.


----------



## Darth (Mar 25, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> werent you stuck in same league for ages. Also had one more ranked game. Now apparently i get matched with gold 2's, while being in silver 3. I hate that shit, cant fuck around like in silvers. Now comes the 1v5 Nasus who blames me, ths support jax (dont wanna go into it but i had success, will show you after lolking gets fixed) Trist goes gg game at start just whining and flaming me while i go 2-1-1.



yeah unlike you being stuck in one league for ages (silver III lol) i've been in (Gold I/II lol) .


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 25, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> werent you stuck in same league for ages. Also had one more ranked game. *Now apparently i get matched with gold 2's, while being in silver 3. I hate that shit, cant fuck around like in silvers.* Now comes the 1v5 Nasus who blames me, ths support jax (dont wanna go into it but i had success, will show you after lolking gets fixed) Trist goes gg game at start just whining and flaming me while i go 2-1-1.



So you cry about how retarded and bad Silver is.

Now you get matched with Gold and you cry that you can't fuck around?
I swear, you're the most retarded person in this thread.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm gonna seriously make a new account.

I hate Bronze.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 25, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I'm gonna seriously make a new account.
> 
> I hate Bronze.



If you can't carry out of Bronze, a new acc won't help cause you'll end up in Bronze again.


----------



## Didi (Mar 25, 2013)

If you can't get out you'll end up there again


----------



## Sansa (Mar 25, 2013)

I could get out, I just don't want to do the work.


----------



## Didi (Mar 25, 2013)

WILDTURTLE PERMANENT STARTER ON TSM

Chaox got kicked out


----------



## Sansa (Mar 25, 2013)

That's already been confirmed Didi.

You're late.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 25, 2013)

9-2 jungle nasus all games at 2k+ ELO

WHO LETS THE DOGS OUT

woof

woof

WOOF


----------



## αce (Mar 25, 2013)

Lol Chaox kicked out of TSM 
Get fucked son
Who doubted Wildturtle?


----------



## αce (Mar 25, 2013)

Vae we need to duo to gold some day.
Although don't feed bot.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 25, 2013)

Chaox kicked from TSM, serves him right imo.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 25, 2013)

Fuck you Ace, that wasn't only my fault you scrubber.


----------



## αce (Mar 25, 2013)

Apparently on TSM house cam, Chaox had a backpack on and Dan had a jacket on and a driver came. 

"C YA CHAOX" - Doublelift, The prophet


----------



## Didi (Mar 25, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> That's already been confirmed Didi.
> 
> You're late.



what, no


I was the first person to bring the news to this thread



unless Vae said it somewhere in which case I couldn't see it


----------



## Sansa (Mar 25, 2013)

We all new Wildturtle would replace Chaox when he got his Penta.

Cya Chaox- Doublelift.


----------



## Shozan (Mar 25, 2013)

fuck this shit of a fucking game! Not playing again 'til they nerf the fuck out of that purple pice of shit Jax. FUCK THIS SHIT!


----------



## Sansa (Mar 25, 2013)

Irelia is strong as fuck


----------



## gangryou319 (Mar 25, 2013)

Lol jax is awesome @ the person who said to nerf him ololo


----------



## Sajin (Mar 25, 2013)

Irelia is op as fuck

/helpful as always


----------



## Sansa (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm on my smurf and I shit on a 2v1 lane vs Garen and another Irelia.

Blade surge OP.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 25, 2013)

Dammit Jiyeon, bronze V (or IV w/e) and you make a "smurf"? Really? Really?


----------



## Sansa (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm banned, so me making a new account is a smurf, no?

Besides, you can't talk, you're using a master yi set


----------



## gangryou319 (Mar 25, 2013)

Bronze is brutal, thank god im out of that


----------



## Sajin (Mar 25, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Besides, you can't talk, you're using a master yi set



Please elaborate


----------



## Sansa (Mar 25, 2013)

Master Yi is on equal footing with Teemo.

He's just not worth banning.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 25, 2013)

Vae said:


> If you can't carry out of Bronze, a new acc won't help cause you'll end up in Bronze again.



I think you are underestimating the capacity of other players to seriously fuck you your team up.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 25, 2013)

Bioness said:


> I think you are underestimating the capacity of other players to seriously fuck you your team up.



I've been in Bronze, I know how that place is.

If you can't carry yourself out of that place, you deserve to be there.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 25, 2013)

Bioness said:


> I think you are underestimating the capacity of other players to seriously fuck you your team up.



Like an 0/5 Sej that kept coming back to lane with no items letting gp parrley her to death every five 5 minutes.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 25, 2013)

I wanted to edited my post for errors but you all quoted it


----------



## Magic (Mar 25, 2013)

Vae that avy....

makes me feel pedo uguu


----------



## Sansa (Mar 25, 2013)

I told sej like 10 times, just afk pls don't come back to lane because you're feeding.

And she kept coming back and dying saying 'her comp suxx'.


----------



## MrChubz (Mar 25, 2013)

Shozan said:


> fuck this shit of a fucking game! Not playing again 'til they nerf the fuck out of that purple pice of shit Jax. FUCK THIS SHIT!



Pick Malphite and enact your revenge.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 25, 2013)

MrChubz said:


> Pick Malphite and enact your revenge.



Funfact: You never get Malphite.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 25, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Vae that avy....
> 
> makes me feel pedo uguu



She's 20, though.
21 this year.

You ain't no pedo.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 25, 2013)

Malphite vs Jax doesn't even work. Unless you're at least plat level, anyway.

Use Olaf


----------



## Sansa (Mar 25, 2013)

Teleport + Homeguard Boots + Unstoppable force = Fuck you.


----------



## MrChubz (Mar 25, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Funfact: You never get Malphite.


I forgot that Malphite is still a permaban.



Sajin said:


> Malphite vs Jax doesn't even work. Unless you're at least plat level, anyway.
> 
> Use Olaf



I've done it a million times. Get Chalice of Harmony, max Q, and harass when it's off cooldown. If he jumps on you press E and laugh at him. There's nothing Jax can do in that lane. Not to mention Mal shuts Jax down in team fights too.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 25, 2013)

Don't even bother, Chubz.

They'll make excuses for everything.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 25, 2013)

haha....

malphite permabanned....


----------



## Sansa (Mar 25, 2013)

I  when people ban Alistar.

I couldn't tell you the last time I've seen someone even pick him in ranked.


----------



## Shozan (Mar 26, 2013)

MrChubz said:


> Pick Malphite and enact your revenge.



I'm going to actually study ways to counter that fucking barney with a lamp turd!


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 26, 2013)

Jax is the Grandmaster if you fight him 1v1 and your not Malphite or Fed you deserve to lose. 

Just do whatever poke you can, and run away if he tries to fight you, unless again your fed or Malphite. 

Now Late game..nothing you can do about that he is going to rape some people. Sure you can focus him but he is tanky and with his ult and 2 second dodge after you kill him the other teams Vayne will be tearing you apart. So its basically get raped by Ad Carry, or Jax. Take your pick lol.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 26, 2013)

I'll 1v1 Jax as Vayne and walk away unscathed.

Baylife Bro.


----------



## Shozan (Mar 26, 2013)

I was fucking him 1 vs. 1 with Garen, he was so desperate he even turret dive and died like a bitch...... then late game came..........


----------



## OS (Mar 26, 2013)

Shozan said:


> I'm going to actually study ways to counter that fucking barney with a lamp turd!


Just deny him farm. Happens to me all the time as Vi or jax. I might lose top but once you let me farm and get triforce it's practically over.


Jiyeon said:


> I'll 1v1 Jax as Vayne and walk away unscathed.
> 
> Baylife Bro.


Not even possible. I remember I once beat a fed draven 1 on 1 and he was shocked. Dem dodges.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 26, 2013)

Condemn into wall, watcha gonna do.


----------



## OS (Mar 26, 2013)

Stun you first.

Even then jax doesn't need to open with the stun. Once he gets the dodge up, it's over.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 26, 2013)

We've already established that you've been condemned into the wall, how  could you stun me from an already stunned position .


----------



## Shozan (Mar 26, 2013)

well, now that i think about it they had too much cc + taunt. We were against Jax, WW, Irealia, Zilean and Quinn...

It was pretty sad, we were winning


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 26, 2013)

Well if we are going with the scenario that the Jax is dumb and lets you hit him into a wall, or you sneak up on him.

Reverse the situation he sneaks up on you stuns you, kills you in a good 1 second and precedes to 1v4 the rest of your team. ^_^


----------



## OS (Mar 26, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> We've already established that you've been condemned into the wall, how  could you stun me from an already stunned position .



Why is there automatically a wall?

It's also a short stun. After condem Vayne only has her auto's and jax just dodges and shit.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 26, 2013)

So if i have an Attack speed Vi, would i go Blade of the ruined king or Infinity edge?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 26, 2013)

well u shouldnt itemize for AS on Vi but BOTRK is a nice item for most AD even if a bit nerfed

on another note

11-2 with nasus now

76 LP in plat i

this is some shit


----------



## Sansa (Mar 26, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Why is there automatically a wall?
> 
> It's also a short stun. After condem Vayne only has her auto's and jax just dodges and shit.



Vayne should 3 shot you by the time she's big enough to 1v1 you.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 26, 2013)

Jax will wreck vayne late game lol

u seem to be under the impression Jax is gonna waste Counterstrike on his first leap (which yes would/should be condemned) but jaxs leap is on like a 5 second cooldown lategame + botrk so if vayne is within AA range of Jax he can get right back in her face


----------



## Shozan (Mar 26, 2013)

a really good Vayne could force a kill - kill against Jax.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 26, 2013)

assuming equal farm and skill and summoners

i just dont see it

i can practically argue alone on the point that as vayne ur running barrier or cleanse

jax will surely have ignite to cut into your healing including your BOTRK

easily outsustaing you in a headsup all-in


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 26, 2013)

jax is op as fuck


----------



## Sansa (Mar 26, 2013)

If a 6 item Vayne all inned on a Jax, Vayne would/should get the kill.

Ult before he can see you, tumble use the stealth to condemn him without his knowledge and drop him

Just cleanse off his stun when he uses it.


----------



## Shozan (Mar 26, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> jax is op as fuck



ma dude!


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 26, 2013)

Vae said:


> So you cry about how retarded and bad Silver is.
> 
> Now you get matched with Gold and you cry that you can't fuck around?
> I swear, you're the most retarded person in this thread.



I could say the same thing for you bro. I dont mind getting placed with golds since they  are not that ard for me. But getting placed with multiple golds WHILE i amsilver 3? No thank you. Place me with those when i reach gold. But i guess you've never got placed with someone above silver



Darth said:


> yeah unlike you being stuck in one league for ages (silver III lol) i've been in (Gold I/II lol) .



Uhh... I was league 5 this sunday... After what 2 days i am silver 3, i get 28 lp per win now, and in the last 15 or so matches i only lost one


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 26, 2013)

Jax+Trinity+RageBlade=Noobbait aka Win lol. 

Just got done playing a game with Jax. The Kayle saw that i was at about 30 percent and thought she could take me, which of course resulted in her dieing.


My 6 Item Jax. 

Trinity+Rage+Gunblade+Boots+defensive Item+Another damage weapon depends. 

A leap Strike+autoattack+Empower will take almost half your health assuming no crit, another two auto attacks and a ult proc and your dead. So unless you can kill him shortly after you stun him he is going to leap strike and regen a large chunk of his health back at your expense. Cleansing stun is good but he still dodges your autoattacks for 2 seconds, and 2 seconds vs Jax as any squishy=a lot of pain.(possibly death)


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 26, 2013)

+8 LP @ 83 LP

IT BEGINS

the shitty lp gains when i get close to qualifying for league promotion series

brb throwing a game so i can reset my MMR


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 26, 2013)

So it's my friends' spring break this week (And mine is next week, fucking university), and I just got home... 12:30 AM from chilling with them. And I see WildTurtle as a starter replacing Chaox. Not surprising, it's similar to TheRainMan's situation about clashing leadership/opinions/calls and also Chaox's attitude lately.

Question if someone does pick up Chaox, I'm curious what team it will be. 

As the conversation about Jax vs Vayne, it depends. If Vayne ults, tumbles, and kites Jax (Condemn or what not) before he can dodge/stun Vayne then Vayne might win. Otherwise Jax will win. I wouldn't underestimate the dodge, cause if Vayne hits him while his dodge is up that's all of her damage and he can basically kill Vayne. (Full build vs full build). It's the matter of who gets the third proc off first. It is a skill match up sort of but...

Then again the role of bruisers is either assassinate ad carries or protect the ad carries. It is in Jax's role to kill Vayne, not exactly a match-up I would debate on.

I feel like learning Zed top, but I don't know if he can carry a game well. I had a game where I was Yorick vs Zed, and I couldn't zone him out (Zed can just safely farm with his shadow). Laning phase just ended with 0-0-0 on both sides but even on farm. He got fed off of teamfights, and I got fed off of assists. Everytime he ults someone, I'll just immediately ult them. (+ Yorick's peeling is amazing imo)

Zed went 8-0 but still lost the game.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 26, 2013)

I tried playing Nami as support.  The game went very well and I think I did pretty good with her, but I did get fed a few kills early game so maybe I had a couple extra items.  Still, it felt good playing support and a new champion for the first time.  Felt natural.


----------



## OS (Mar 26, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> So it's my friends' spring break this week (And mine is next week, fucking university), and I just got home... 12:30 AM from chilling with them. And I see WildTurtle as a starter replacing Chaox. Not surprising, it's similar to TheRainMan's situation about clashing leadership/opinions/calls and also Chaox's attitude lately.
> 
> Question if someone does pick up Chaox, I'm curious what team it will be.
> 
> ...


Zed is good because he does what assassins do, go in and out. He also guarantees a one shot with the ult on adc's. Apc's can dodge that with zonhyas.


----------



## Darth (Mar 26, 2013)

aw man chaox being gone is really heavy. pretty damn sad tbh.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 26, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I could say the same thing for you bro. I dont mind getting placed with golds since they  are not that ard for me. But getting placed with multiple golds WHILE i amsilver 3? No thank you. Place me with those when i reach gold. *But i guess you've never got placed with someone above silver*
> 
> 
> 
> Uhh... I was league 5 this sunday... After what 2 days i am silver 3, i get 28 lp per win now, and in the last 15 or so matches i only lost one



Sure, not like I've played against Diamond/Plat when I've queued with 2 Diamond friends.

That's not the point though, the point is that you cry about people being bad, then you cry when you get better players because you have to try.
Your logic is fucking retarded. And I've played with Gold people in ranked multiple times, when duoing with Darth etc.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 26, 2013)

Yeah but you mentioned giving him a chance to redeem himself, this has been going on for months on out.

He's had enough time to stop his shitty attitude.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 26, 2013)

Vae said:


> Sure, not like I've played against Diamond/Plat when I've queued with 2 Diamond friends.
> 
> That's not the point though, the point is that you cry about people being bad, then you cry when you get better players because you have to try.
> Your logic is fucking retarded. And I've played with Gold people in ranked multiple times, when duoing with Darth etc.



Yeah i am sure you do ranked with them. 

I said silver people are bad. Then i complained about being put with a plat and golds WHILE being Silver 3. What's so hard to understand here?

I am in the middle of silver being placed with high golds and low plats. I wouldn't mind being placed with them if i was gold/plat, i mind being placed with them while being silver 3. End of story, i don't know what the fuck the problem is here, unless you are just trying to troll.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 26, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Yeah i am sure you do ranked with them.
> 
> I said silver people are bad. Then i complained about being put with a plat and golds WHILE being Silver 3. What's so hard to understand here?
> 
> I am in the middle of silver being placed with high golds and low plats. I wouldn't mind being placed with them if i was gold/plat, i mind being placed with them while being silver 3. End of story, i don't know what the fuck the problem is here, unless you are just trying to troll.



Your logic is still retarded.
So what if you're in Silver 3? Does that change the fact that you're playing with Gold people? It means you don't have to worry about getting Gold to play with people at that level.

I really don't know what the fuck you're crying about.


----------



## Darth (Mar 26, 2013)

Proof that you're being matched with plats while solo queue'ing as a silver III pls?

Pretty sure that'd be a major flaw in the system and if true you should definitely report that to Riot.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 26, 2013)

If he's matched with gold/plat he should get around 50+ LP per game cause system thinks he doesn't belong there.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 26, 2013)

Darth said:


> Proof that you're being matched with plats while solo queue'ing as a silver III pls?
> 
> Pretty sure that'd be a major flaw in the system and if true you should definitely report that to Riot.



Well the friend that i Duo Que'd with after the game said that the Nasus we played with was Plat 5, but since LoLking is fucked i can't check yet.

Then again we won like 14~ out of 15~ games.



Vae said:


> Your logic is still retarded.
> So what if you're in Silver 3? Does that change the fact that you're playing with Gold people? It means you don't have to worry about getting Gold to play with people at that level.
> 
> I really don't know what the fuck you're crying about.



I thought the system was matching silvers with silvers, gold with golds, plats with plats and such. Not Gold 2's and such with Silver 3's. That's all there is to it.




Also i gain 28~ LP per win and i lost 12 LP last game cause i had a guy who went 4th pick top after a top was already chosen said he'd troll and went on intentionally feeding since we didn't allow him to go top.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 26, 2013)

The system has never been intended to match Silvers with Silver, it's based on your MMR not your League.

Maybe if you read some more about the new ranked system you would know that.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 26, 2013)

Kha'Zix is a world eater 

I should buy him.


----------



## Shozan (Mar 26, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Kha'Zix is a world eater
> 
> I should buy him.



only 1 vs. 1! sucks ass in Team F.


----------



## Darth (Mar 26, 2013)

Shozan said:


> only 1 vs. 1! sucks ass in Team F.



anyone with a jump reset on kill/assist definitely doesn't suck in teamfights.


----------



## Shozan (Mar 26, 2013)

at least at my level (wich is lower than most of yours, obv.) they suck.


----------



## Magic (Mar 26, 2013)

Shozan said:


> only 1 vs. 1! sucks ass in Team F.


[YOUTUBE]Pnp_9BQuN_4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth (Mar 26, 2013)

yay broke my loss streak!


----------



## Raidoton (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## Shozan (Mar 26, 2013)

the rotten Trundle story was way better... meh!


----------



## Darth (Mar 26, 2013)

is that his dance? rofl


----------



## Santí (Mar 26, 2013)

I've only played like, 4 games this entire month. What have I missed?


----------



## Raidoton (Mar 26, 2013)

New Meta...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 26, 2013)

finally lost with nasus

13-3 now :/

that game was too troll i couldnt even care


----------



## Nim (Mar 26, 2013)

I like the new Trundle xD actually thinking about trying him once


----------



## Santí (Mar 26, 2013)

New Meta in my LoL? Did people finally stop using ADC?


----------



## Bioness (Mar 26, 2013)

I like how I can play two games with the same champion and role, with one game being called noob several times by people who don't speak English, and the other saying I was pro and that what I did should be in "top plays".

I mostly play Janna by the way, in the game where I got called pro I didn't died and ended up making an enemy Lee Sin rage quit because he couldn't kill me (I was able to kite him to death around a tower the first time with less than 100 health while he was at full.



Shozan said:


> the rotten Trundle story was way better... meh!



His rotten story was the very reason he was unplayable, he was just too unappealing.


----------



## Raidoton (Mar 26, 2013)

Sant? said:


> New Meta in my LoL? Did people finally stop using ADC?


Sadly no. Just had a game with a Caitlyn bot (I was Taric) and she rushes BotrK -.-
She ended up 4/11 but we somehow won.



Bioness said:


> His rotten story was the very reason he was unplayable, he was just too unappealing.


Really? Who plays champions because of the lore? I know I don't...


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 26, 2013)

BotRK isn't bad on Cait at all since she's AA based anyway.

Sure, there are better items but it's still a good item.


----------



## Raidoton (Mar 26, 2013)

Vae said:


> BotRK isn't bad on Cait at all since she's AA based anyway.
> 
> Sure, there are better items but it's still a good item.


But first item? She didn't deal any damage... ofc it's good on any adc but not as a first item in the laning phase 

Her ultimate was weaksauce as well...


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 26, 2013)

Her ultimate is always weak early game.

It works on ADCs like Kog, Trist and Vayne.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 26, 2013)

Quadra as Jax in ranked. Also fucking Ezreal baits, weaksuce shit. He waited at the top tribush where i had a ward so i would come so he can E over the wall and escape but i only appeared for a brief moment to scare him, and he naturally E'd over and i was able to leap to him. 

Fuck outta here. You ain't fooling anyone.


ALSO WHAT THE FUCK I JUST CHECKED I  SKIPPED A DIVISION
WTF WHEN DID THIS HAPPEN


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 26, 2013)

if you go on a winning streak or something youll skip one


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 26, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> if you go on a winning streak or something youll skip one



I know but

i was division 3 before last match. or the match before that at least.

when did this skip happen


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 26, 2013)

just now i guess

maybe you just went crazy


----------



## Sansa (Mar 26, 2013)

@Genome 
Explain


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 26, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> just now i guess
> *
> maybe you just went crazy*



i've been long crazy man

oh damn

i know whats the issue

i forgot that

i am lee sin, the blind monk


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 26, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> @Genome
> Explain


it depends on what your hidden mmr is

if its higher than what your ranked youll skip a division


----------



## gangryou319 (Mar 26, 2013)

What is mmr???


----------



## αce (Mar 26, 2013)

mmr is basically elo
it's a dota/hon term mostly
it means match making rating


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 26, 2013)

αce said:


> mmr is basically elo
> it's a dota/hon term mostly
> it means match making rating



Actually, it's mostly a term used in PvP games, specifically MMOs.
DotA/HoN just borrowed the term.

''The intent behind MMR is to match players by skill. This is accomplished by comparing an assigned number (MMR) that adjusts based on the relative MMR of the opponents you win or lose to. Matching players by their effectiveness or performance helps make sure that less experienced players aren't always getting stomped by expert players, and that competitors at all levels are earning their victories by battling players of roughly equivalent ability.''


----------



## gangryou319 (Mar 26, 2013)

Okay, yea i know what elo means. Any of you played dota, tried playing that god died so many times


----------



## Sansa (Mar 26, 2013)

DOTA is for noobs.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 26, 2013)

i skipped a division in gold


----------



## Maerala (Mar 26, 2013)

I challenge someone to a duel!

... I need to practice top lane against an actual player. 

Btw, if you're a melee carry in top lane, should you get AD or armor pen reds?


----------



## Sansa (Mar 26, 2013)

AP Yi is so fucking annoying oh my god.

Full Kha'Zix combo and he just meditanks it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 26, 2013)

ur skills are inferior


----------



## Sansa (Mar 26, 2013)

I was 1 shotting everyone else on their team except for that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Sajin (Mar 26, 2013)

ur skills are inferior


----------



## Sansa (Mar 26, 2013)

When you stop using a master yi set you can talk about skills.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 26, 2013)

Sajin said:


> ur skills are inferior



^ **


----------



## Sasori (Mar 26, 2013)

Your skills are inferior.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 26, 2013)

Sasori talking about skills and he plays teemo 

Fuck outta here.


----------



## Maerala (Mar 26, 2013)

If Teemo doesn't take skill then why isn't his name Akali.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 26, 2013)

ur skills are inferior


----------



## Sasori (Mar 26, 2013)

ur skills are inferior


----------



## Sansa (Mar 26, 2013)

So many noobs, will match making ever find true balance.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 26, 2013)

I wish part of the points you gained and lost would be based on your performance in game (kills, deaths, assists,  activity, etc).


----------



## Sansa (Mar 26, 2013)

I wish you got LP based on your kda in the game.

0/10 Sejuani's don't deserve +20 LP if I carry them.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 27, 2013)

Problem is the kda ratio doesn't reflect what happened during the match, likewise if you did gold and creep scores junglers and supports would always get a few points less.

I think it really comes down to activity, if they could tally the amount of attacks and abilities used on others, towers destroyed, distance traveled, and so much more.

But of course this is Riot we are talking about.


----------



## MrChubz (Mar 27, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I wish you got LP based on your kda in the game.
> 
> 0/10 Sejuani's don't deserve +20 LP if I carry them.



0/10/35 Sejuani's do. Then again, picking Sejuani at all should demote you a tier.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 27, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I wish you got LP based on your kda in the game.
> 
> 0/10 Sejuani's don't deserve +20 LP if I carry them.



then nobody would play supports. what kind of logic is this


----------



## Sajin (Mar 27, 2013)

WAD and I just lost a 5v4 normal game.

gg


----------



## Magic (Mar 27, 2013)

Sajin said:


> WAD and I just lost a 5v4 normal game.
> 
> gg



GET TO THE BASE

THE BASE



u should have recorded the fail bro


----------



## Santí (Mar 27, 2013)

Rengar > Kha

Still undefeated 7-0 in "The hunt is on!" ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

Prove me wrong and show calcs, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Sansa (Mar 27, 2013)

Kha'Zix > Rengar all fucking day.

Supports shouldn't be 0/10, that's just feeding.


----------



## Maerala (Mar 27, 2013)

Sajin said:


> WAD and I just lost a 5v4 normal game.
> 
> gg



He wasn't playing Akali, was he.

I still remember the 5v4 he won for us when James disconnected at the very beginning of the match.

Akali op as fuck.


----------



## Santí (Mar 27, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Kha'Zix > Rengar all fucking day.





Sant? said:


> Rengar > Kha
> 
> Still undefeated 7-0 in "The hunt is on!" ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).
> 
> Prove me wrong and show calcs.



**


----------



## Sansa (Mar 27, 2013)

Have you been laning directly against the Kha'Zix, because if not, you can't say anything if your team is better than his.


----------



## Santí (Mar 27, 2013)

I don't lane, that is pussy shit. Real men Jungle.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 27, 2013)

or dogs

or bears

or horses

or cats


----------



## Santí (Mar 27, 2013)

Only real men can be in the jungle with the savage beasts.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 27, 2013)

That or you just can't handle the lane.

The last hitting, the towers, the constant threat of your lane opponent + roamers/junglers.

Yeah I'm sure the jungle is savage (I jungle as Elise and Diana by the way)


----------



## Darth (Mar 27, 2013)

Sasori said:


> Your skills are inferior.



ITT: people that dont get the joke

also kha'zix > rengar 

and laning is harder than jungling at santi's level. 

that is all.


----------



## Santí (Mar 27, 2013)

I do lane.

I mid, top, and bot Akali.


----------



## Santí (Mar 27, 2013)

Darth said:


> and laning is harder than jungling at santi's level.
> 
> that is all.



If this was true, I wouldn't be on a jungless team every time I decide to lane. Like, 4/10 teams I'm queue'd with have somebody who is willing and confident enough in his jungling.


----------



## Darth (Mar 27, 2013)

So according to Chauster the degree of difficulty of roles in the current meta goes something like this:

#1: Mid
#2: Top
#3: Jungle
#4: Support
#5: ADC

Interesting..


----------



## Santí (Mar 27, 2013)

Difficulty of roles? Is that list from greatest to least?

Has LoL changed THAT much?


----------



## Darth (Mar 27, 2013)

no you're just a noob bro. 

get out of Gold and this difficulty ranking might actually matter to you. Chauster is disregarding player mechanics and strictly speaking of game theory and general play and map awareness. Assuming all players have equivalent mechanics these are the roles he believes are the most difficult from greatest to least. 

don't go into solo queue and pretend this applies. I wouldn't do this as I'm obviously not equally skilled mechanically at every role.


----------



## Santí (Mar 27, 2013)

Darth said:


> no you're just a noob bro.
> 
> get out of Gold and this difficulty ranking might actually matter to you. Chauster is disregarding player mechanics and strictly speaking of game theory and general play and map awareness. *Assuming all players have equivalent mechanics* these are the roles he believes are the most difficult from greatest to least.



Well this is the problem, this is theoretically impossible. That would never happen in a match up. Just useless blabber that will never apply to this game as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Darth (Mar 27, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Well this is the problem, this is theoretically impossible. That would never happen in a match up. Just useless blabber that will never apply to this game as far as I'm concerned.



...

high level players (diamond and above) theoretically all have an equivalent level of mechanics. And professional players can all beat each other mechanically on any given day. 

So "theoretically" it's nowhere near impossible.


----------



## Santí (Mar 27, 2013)

Key word here is _equivalent_ not _similar_ no matter who you are or what level you are, every dog has his days and people won't perform the same every time. Differences can be very small to the point where it is irrelevant, but the chances of it being _exactly the same_ to the very 0.000000000000000000001th of the decimal is virtually nonexistent.

The two words means two very different things.


----------



## Santí (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes, I am arguing semantics with you.

Proceed.


----------



## Darth (Mar 27, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Yes, I am arguing semantics with you.
> 
> Proceed.



um no. go fuck yourself. 

:ignoramus


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 27, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Kha'Zix > Rengar all fucking day.
> 
> Supports shouldn't be 0/10, that's just feeding.



Actually, a lot of supports end the game with stats like that by letting themselves get killed to allow a teammate to escape.

So fuck you.


----------



## Santí (Mar 27, 2013)

Darth said:


> um no. go fuck yourself.
> 
> :ignoramus


----------



## Darth (Mar 27, 2013)

Vae said:


> Actually, a lot of supports end the game with stats like that by letting themselves get killed to allow a teammate to escape.
> 
> So fuck you.





nah 0/10 is feeding no matter how u look at it.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 27, 2013)

Not really, Darth. If you think an 0/10 support in a 50+ minute game is a feeder, you're not thinking correctly.


----------



## Darth (Mar 27, 2013)

If you have double digit deaths in any game regardless of the length you're a feeder. 

die less bro.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 27, 2013)

YOU'RE A FOOLISH MAN.


----------



## Darth (Mar 27, 2013)

CAPS LOCK IS CRUISE CONTROL FOR COOL


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 27, 2013)

I KNOW, THAT'S WHY I USE IT.

I'M THE COOLEST.


----------



## Maerala (Mar 27, 2013)

I imagine y'all sounding like squirrels on helium when you type like that.

Also Chauster is tripping, mid is easy mode LoL.

Now jungling, that's some shit.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 27, 2013)

Also about that with/vs. gold/plat in ranked the other day, lolking finally updated that match so here are the teams

my team

me, silver 3 at the time
my friend silver 2 at the time
plat 5
gold 2 at the time
gold 3

vs

plat 5
silver 1
gold 1
gold 2
gold 2

EDIT : Also i am not crazy, apparently my lolking score jumped to +209 from something around 70?


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 27, 2013)

Baron is OP, he gave me my only death mere seconds before we sent him to hell 

Games like this are nice, when your entire team wins their lanes, you get off nice counter jungling and counter ganks.

Feels good breh.


----------



## Nim (Mar 27, 2013)

It's so frustrating sometimes ._.
Jax Jungle 1/10/1, Teemo Top 1/10/1, Fiddle Mid 2/9/0, Garen Supp 2/9/2... how can I as adc even think about carrying that game.
Sometimes I have so good teams with teamplay and stuff (even won a 4vs5), but sometimes.. I just don't understand.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 27, 2013)

mid hardest role?

adc least hardest role?

chauster is full of shit


----------



## Darth (Mar 27, 2013)

wad how can u disagree

with the chaus


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 27, 2013)

Chauster is a shitbag.

SCHOOL OF CHAUSTER IS A BUNCH OF HORSESHIT.


----------



## Darth (Mar 27, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> It's so frustrating sometimes ._.
> Jax Jungle 1/10/1, Teemo Top 1/10/1, Fiddle Mid 2/9/0, Garen Supp 2/9/2... how can I as adc even think about carrying that game.
> Sometimes I have so good teams with teamplay and stuff (even won a 4vs5), but sometimes.. I just don't understand.



Well, think of it this way. Statistically, games like that are unavoidable. They're going to happen to you eventually. 

But, games where all of your lanes win and you stomp them hard also happen. And now that you just had a bad game, the probability of you having a good game increases. 

tldr karma is responsible for both your wins and losses. So ban her straight up so u dont have to deal with that shit.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Mar 27, 2013)

So TSM Gamecrib's episode 6 is out.

The start of the episode

*Spoiler*: __ 



Regi: "That's how a job works, when your late consistently you get fired!"
Chaox: "Firing me doesn't help"
Regi: "Well too bad!"
Chaox: Ok, then fire me now."

Omg Chaox, stop playing with the damn fire!




Middle of the episode

*Spoiler*: __ 



Dat happy Hamster 




End of the Episode

*Spoiler*: __ 




The feels bro.... the feels. It looks like Chaox did indeed want to stay on the team and support them but Regi didn't want any of that. TO make it worse, Dyrus! Why you do this to me Dyrus!




I can't believe I almost cried to a League of Legends reality show.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 27, 2013)

I feel so sorry for Dyrus 


The feels.

Though I have to admit, I didn't like Chaox final comments to Xpecial, seemed like he was mad but tried to hide it again by calling him a brat.
Xpecial didn't seem happy with his comments.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 27, 2013)

Fuck you Dyrus

Why do you make me sad


----------



## Sansa (Mar 27, 2013)

Jungle is easy.
You don't have to be in constant fear of your enemy jungler all inning you while you last hit a creep, the worst he can do to you is steal your buffs.

Laning is much harder than jungling.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 27, 2013)

dude i cried fucking shit man, i love chaox


----------



## Sansa (Mar 27, 2013)

Chaox had it coming.


----------



## Didi (Mar 27, 2013)

oh my god


dat dyrus + chaox ;___________;


broke my heart D:


----------



## Cronos (Mar 27, 2013)

hold me didi


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 27, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Jungle is easy.
> You don't have to be in constant fear of your enemy jungler all inning you while you last hit a creep, the worst he can do to you is steal your buffs.
> 
> Laning is much harder than jungling.



Lol, please.
There's a lot more pressure in the jungle, you have to make sure you keep the other lanes afraid of your presence, you gotta counterjungle when the time is right, countergank, gank normally, buff times, counter jungle WARDING, timers and also map awareness is more important for a jungler than anyone else.

Way harder than laning.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 27, 2013)

Welcome back, Cronos.

Where have you been, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?


----------



## Darth (Mar 27, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> So TSM Gamecrib's episode 6 is out.
> 
> The start of the episode
> 
> ...



fuck man i teared up. 

Dyrus. 

Also that redhead chick was hella hot.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 27, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Jungle is easy.
> You don't have to be in constant fear of your enemy jungler all inning you while you last hit a creep, the worst he can do to you is steal your buffs.
> 
> Laning is much harder than jungling.



lol..........


----------



## Darth (Mar 27, 2013)

Didi said:


> oh my god
> 
> 
> dat dyrus + chaox ;___________;
> ...



u stole that shit from me hardcore u bastard.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 27, 2013)

Chaox should just join Vulcun or Complexity or one of those smaller teams.
Never even liked TSM anyways.

@WAD
Pls, xplain hw jungl3 i5 h4rd3r th4n th3 l4n3 l1f3.


----------



## Darth (Mar 27, 2013)

leveling on euw btw. 

20 minute queue for a fucking draft normal. ask aiyah i swear she was laughing at me.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 27, 2013)

Blind pick all day.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 27, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> @WAD
> Pls, xplain hw jungl3 i5 h4rd3r th4n th3 l4n3 l1f3.



Much less gold and exp. Meaning harder to keep up. Red/Blue is crucial, and your mid laner not having blue can mean a lost lane. Having wolves stolen over and over means youll get no gold and experience.

You have to watch your lanes to see if they get gnaked so you counter gank. You have to watch your lanes to go in when they need help, and if you don't come out sucessful, you've wasted time you could've spent getting gold/experience from farming.

After 15~ mins you don't really have privilege to any of the buffs since your AD/AP carry could use it much better.

Also, you have to ward a lot, from your already low cash income


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 27, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Chaox should just join Vulcun or Complexity or one of those smaller teams.
> Never even liked TSM anyways.
> 
> @WAD
> Pls, xplain hw jungl3 i5 h4rd3r th4n th3 l4n3 l1f3.



I already explained it, previous page ^ (use bro).

Also, Darth, Xpecial added that redhead on LoL.

GG.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 27, 2013)

WHY THE FUCK YOU LEVELING ON EUW WITHOUT ME, DARTH.
WTF.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Mar 27, 2013)

Darth said:


> fuck man i teared up.
> 
> Dyrus.
> 
> Also that redhead chick was hella hot.


reddit you scary sometimes! Make one appearance on the internet, they will find where you live! lol

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sansa (Mar 27, 2013)

Shen Jungle.

Don't need buffs.

Solo Baron all day.

Take Nexus single handedly at level 6.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 27, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Shen Jungle.
> 
> Don't need buffs.
> 
> ...



Shen ganks are awful without red.


----------



## αce (Mar 27, 2013)

that game crib episode hit me right in the feels
also does anyone else not like xspecial? I dunno he just seems like a twat. 



Dybro is the best fucking person on TSM.










also that fucking red head


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 27, 2013)

The Chaox and Xpecial good bye seemed awkward. It seems Chaox was mad at Xpecial but he was just playing it off.

Dyrus tears 

Jungle is so easy if all the lanes are winning and you have to do is farm the jungle. .. And the other jungler doesn't know how to play jungle.
Thats the only time jungle is so easy.


----------



## Didi (Mar 27, 2013)

Darth said:


> u stole that shit from me hardcore u bastard.



huh what


dat pic is like pretty well known and stuff


I googled for it cuz I wanted to use it cuz appropriate situation and shit


so whatcha talking about son


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 27, 2013)

Anyone know shit-Darth's EUW name?


----------



## Sansa (Mar 27, 2013)

I don't like anyone from TSM, Xpecial and Reginald are both little cunts.

Chaox was well, Chaox, and Dyrus irritates me.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 27, 2013)

You forgot TheOddOne.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 27, 2013)

Him too, same as Reginald.


----------



## Darth (Mar 27, 2013)

snoopeh's playlist is pretty awesome.


----------



## Darth (Mar 27, 2013)

anyone playing norms on euw? shoot me your summoner names.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 27, 2013)

IWAnnihilate.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 27, 2013)

Darth said:


> anyone playing norms on euw? shoot me your summoner names.



Why you not playing with me.
I got a level 6.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 27, 2013)

GothaX

bored as fuck, so yah


----------



## αce (Mar 27, 2013)

I don't like Oddone. Seems like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 27, 2013)

Decided to do tribunal after months of not doing it. I lol'd when I read this



> Yorick	[00:05:50]	well graves really isnt the best adc
> Yorick	[00:05:59]	he is more support adc not kill adc





> Yorick	[00:20:30]	yes PLZ report me so they watch this game and see your noobs...not you KAT
> Soraka	[00:20:42]	they dont watch the game...
> Yorick	[00:20:50]	yes they will this is ranked
> Yorick	[00:20:54]	again you fail



My rating is 3000+ never placed though. Heard you have to be 7K rating to be placed in the ranking.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 27, 2013)

summonerscode.com


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 27, 2013)

DARTH WHAT THE FUCK IS YOUR EUW NAME.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 27, 2013)

Master Yi Bot on EUW, I'd play in about an hour if you are still up by then.


----------



## Darth (Mar 27, 2013)

Vae said:


> DARTH WHAT THE FUCK IS YOUR EUW NAME.



Playing on NA atm.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 27, 2013)

Need 1 more n00b for NA.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 27, 2013)

i jizzed


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 27, 2013)

Shock Therapy said:


> i jizzed



WE vs TPA in 11 hours.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 27, 2013)

weixiao 10+ CS per minute for the ENTIRE game. man's a farming god obviously. also 1:03:35, wtfbbqgod


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 27, 2013)

Vae said:


> WE vs TPA in 11 hours.



gonna be amazing


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 27, 2013)

patch notes

match making stuff goes live

udry changes

karma

turret changes


----------



## OS (Mar 28, 2013)

Saw the TSM ep 6. Kinda sad......how the dude responded to the hamster comment


----------



## Maerala (Mar 28, 2013)

Got screwed out of my first quadra. 



Lord Genome said:


> patch notes



When does it actually come out? Too excited for Karma. :33


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 28, 2013)

Lol, Brokenshard is fucking retarded, trying to defend Wizikx.
How dumb can you get, ''He's my friend, he deserves another chance''

''His Veigodx account has been permabanned and all future accounts will be permabanned on sight." ''

Pls, he's never getting another chance, he also DDoSed which is an ILLEGAL ACT.

Dunno why he even tries.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 28, 2013)

i watched that dude's stream yesterday for a bit and holy shit is that guy a god


----------



## Bioness (Mar 28, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> patch notes
> 
> match making stuff goes live
> 
> ...



Wait where does it talk about match making?


----------



## Darth (Mar 28, 2013)

the bit talking about afkrs getting kicked out of champ select.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 28, 2013)

Made it back just in time for TPA vs WE, fuck yeah


----------



## Cronos (Mar 28, 2013)

awesome we


----------



## Darth (Mar 28, 2013)

Patches PATCHES ERRYWHERE


----------



## Nim (Mar 28, 2013)

I have more teammates leaving in the first minute and staying afk the whole game than in champion select :/


----------



## Cronos (Mar 28, 2013)

yeah i haven't had many people leave in champion select on me, or more accurately said i don't recall anyone getting a random champ in champ select, i know there are situations like that, just haven't come across them


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 28, 2013)

I want to try Jax with 3 offensive items.

Do silly stuff like Mercs, BotRK, Triforce, BT, Omen, Warmog/Zephyr

See how that works out


----------



## Darth (Mar 28, 2013)

apparently the patch isn't rolling out today. they encountered a "serious issue" and they're reverting to the previous patch. 

oh well. less people playing udyr hopefully.


----------



## αce (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## αce (Mar 28, 2013)

Weixao had 250 cs before 22 minutes in that game.
Just wow...


----------



## gangryou319 (Mar 28, 2013)

When will league be up?


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 28, 2013)

Darth said:


> apparently the patch isn't rolling out today. they encountered a "serious issue" and they're reverting to the previous patch.
> 
> oh well. less people playing udyr hopefully.



''Update: 12:00 We found the root cause of the error - one of our maps was indirectly crashing the client - and we believe we have found a solution. *Once we verify our fix, we should be able to go forward with our planned patch 3.5 deploy.*''

They lied


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 28, 2013)

Yo, anyone up for a few tryhard normals with me and Darth on EUW?


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 28, 2013)

First The Elder Scrolls Online beta invites are sent.

Biggest let down when I check mail and I don't have one


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 28, 2013)

NA back up.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 28, 2013)

I wanna play TESO so bad omg.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 28, 2013)

Vae said:


> Lol, Brokenshard is fucking retarded, trying to defend Wizikx.
> How dumb can you get, ''He's my friend, he deserves another chance''
> 
> ''His Veigodx account has been permabanned and all future accounts will be permabanned on sight." ''
> ...



Who is that and what did he do?


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 28, 2013)

Who is who? You asking about Broken or Wizikx?


----------



## Sansa (Mar 28, 2013)

Wiz who ever.



> When any player in a match-made game fails to select a champion before their timer expires, the game is terminated.
> A player who fails to select a champion is given a queue dodge penalty. The dodge penalty functions exactly the same as if the player closed their PVP.net client.



What if you can't decide who to play and the timer runs out of you?


----------



## Darth (Mar 28, 2013)

What I learned from league today:

1. Shen OP
2. EUW is full of Vayne/Sona/Fizz ERRYGAME
3: Jungle Fiora deals hella damage
4. Vae has more personality issues than Richard Nixon.
5. Gogeta is my best friend (apparently)
6. Nim's German friends were pretty funny and put up with my bad German.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 28, 2013)

> Changed LP gain and loss calculations in Bronze V so players should experience more predictable LP gains and losses rather than seeing big swings in LP won and lost.


----------



## Darth (Mar 28, 2013)

Im not entirely sure if thats a good thing


----------



## Nim (Mar 28, 2013)

Darth said:


> 6. Nim's German friends were pretty funny and put up with my bad German.



haha awww :3 you're free to join us whenever you want


----------



## Sansa (Mar 28, 2013)

350MB patch


----------



## Maerala (Mar 28, 2013)

> 2 hours to rejoin game
> New Karma temporarily disabled





Darth said:


> What I learned from league today:
> 
> 3: Jungle Fiora deals hella damage


----------



## Sansa (Mar 28, 2013)

Fuckin' league of patches.


----------



## αce (Mar 28, 2013)

> What I learned from league today:
> 
> *1. Shen OP*
> 2. EUW is full of Vayne/Sona/Fizz ERRYGAME
> ...



You learned. Good.



Also, Vayne and Fizz are on free week.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 28, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> *Wiz who ever.
> *
> 
> 
> What if you can't decide who to play and the timer runs out of you?



He's one of the only two people to have ever been properly perma banned from league, any future acc is perma banned on sight.

Known as one of the most toxic players in league over all, but also one of the best.
Known from WoW for DDoSing to get rank 1 multiple times, also DDoSing in LoL.

Over all a scumbag that 99% of the people who know of him hates.

Also, Darth, you mad that I went AD Ryze? Learn to not steal my blue buffs, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Darth (Mar 28, 2013)

αce said:


> You learned. Good.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Vayne and Fizz are on free week.


Well  I had to win with him in ranked for me to figure it out. Carried a Diamond V Vayne to victory today. Felt good.


----------



## Maerala (Mar 28, 2013)

αce said:


> Also, Vayne and Fizz are on free week.



So is Sona. For like the third time this year.


----------



## Darth (Mar 28, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> haha awww :3 you're free to join us whenever you want



Lol I had fun. Next time hopefully Ill be able to join you guys on TeamSpeak.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 28, 2013)

Darth said:


> What I learned from league today:
> 
> 1. Shen OP
> 2. EUW is full of Vayne/Sona/Fizz ERRYGAME
> ...



we should play sometime


----------



## Didi (Mar 28, 2013)

Darth said:


> Lol I had fun. Next time hopefully Ill be able to join you guys on TeamSpeak.



wait darth


you're obsidianskyking?



I wondered who that was and why he was on my friends list
lol


----------



## αce (Mar 28, 2013)

oh look scarra saying that doublelift is possibly the best ad in the world
#doubleliftwank101


----------



## Darth (Mar 28, 2013)

Cronos said:


> we should play sometime


i have no idea what your summoner name is but hell yeah add me obsidianskyking


Didi said:


> wait darth
> 
> 
> you're obsidianskyking?
> ...


yep dats me. gg today btw. 


αce said:


> oh look scarra saying that doublelift is possibly the best ad in the world
> #doubleliftwank101



oh my.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 28, 2013)

Scarra is garbage of course he recognizes Double's ability.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 28, 2013)

darth, my memories of you are very blurry, care to go into detail ?

also i added you


----------



## Cronos (Mar 28, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Scarra is garbage of course he recognizes Double's ability.



this         guy


----------



## Darth (Mar 28, 2013)

Cronos said:


> darth, my memories of you are very blurry, care to go into detail ?
> 
> also i added you



where to start hmm.

Good communication skills. Love children. Know how to handle a lawnmower pretty well. Can bench about 150 pounds. 6'2" black hair brown eyes sexy ears (or so I am told). Average about 50 wpm. Currently ranked in the top 200 on Tetrisfriends.com. Gold II player on NA. Overall nice guy. Only ever went out with two women, both of which I dated for several years each. Turning 23 on April 25th. Currently studying Law in Beirut aaaaand have been to Disney World about 8 times in the last 15 years. 

Aight, I probably won't be online tonight but later this weekend fo sho.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 28, 2013)

Scarra is indeed garbage.

Can't even ward over walls properly 



> Good communication skills.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 28, 2013)

no i meant on nf, i can't really put my finger on you

edit: yeah me neither it's late


----------



## Darth (Mar 28, 2013)

Cronos said:


> no i meant on nf, i can't really put my finger on you
> 
> edit: yeah me neither it's late



been here longer than you with roughly 10k more posts and I don't have anywhere near the rep you do.

that about sums me up on nf tbh.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 28, 2013)

i can't remember you propperly, like, idk, i kind of remember you, and don't

did you have a namechange


----------



## Darth (Mar 28, 2013)

Cronos said:


> i can't remember you propperly, like, idk, i kind of remember you, and don't
> 
> did you have a namechange



Darth Potato -> Darth Ruin -> Darth


----------



## Cronos (Mar 28, 2013)

THAT'S IT

POTATO

funny guy

ok ur cool


----------



## Darth (Mar 28, 2013)

man i've been everywhere on this forum. started in fanclubs, GB/UG/Zaru's, Colours', Crayons, Vegeta's, etc FC's/moved to Lounge/Plaza/Blender for a bit/then bath house exclusively/then battledome/OBD/NBD/OPBD/BBD/Floor 2/Channel 12/Lit & Music dept's/Gaming Dept/Arcade/Cafe(worst mistake ever)/ and now settled down to convo threads and random threads that peak my interest.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 28, 2013)

Cronos only has so much rep cause Blenderite.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 28, 2013)

Scarra is garbage Cronos.

He plays Kayle well, so what, everyone and their mother plays Kayle well.

I remember a time Voyboy raped him top and he kept saying that it was Karma that getting him killed


----------



## Darth (Mar 28, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Scarra is garbage Cronos.
> 
> He plays Kayle well, so what, everyone and their mother plays Kayle well.
> 
> I remember a time Voyboy raped him top and he kept saying that it was Karma that getting him killed


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 28, 2013)

Darth.

You never made the set.

Wtf is this.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 28, 2013)

Wow, New karma is sexy.

New Sona is ratchet.

They should've never changed Sona's splash.


----------



## Darth (Mar 28, 2013)

Vae said:


> Darth.
> 
> You never made the set.
> 
> Wtf is this.



oh shit. totally forgot that guy asked me to make him a madara set.

thanks for reminding.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 28, 2013)

i only stayed in the blender for like 4 years so yeah i know you from there

also lol these kids hating scarra


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 28, 2013)

Darth said:


> oh shit. totally forgot that guy asked me to make him a madara set.
> 
> thanks for reminding.



^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


Also, Cronos, I don't hate scarra, he's awesome.
I was making fun of his warding video on youtube


----------



## Sansa (Mar 28, 2013)

Kneel before Vlad.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 28, 2013)

good, scarra is my hero


----------



## Didi (Mar 28, 2013)

I haven't been in the blender in over a month wtf

actually I haven't been anywhere on nf except my subscribed threads


guess it's my apathy towards nf time of the year again



Darth said:


> i have no idea what your summoner name is but hell yeah add me obsidianskyking
> 
> yep dats me. gg today btw.
> 
> ...



yeah, was fun, too bad the Vayne was terribad


----------



## OS (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 28, 2013)

qualified for my diamond promotion series


awwwwwwww yea

now i gotta go lose it later on


----------



## Cronos (Mar 28, 2013)

intimidated the hamster too much, hamster just jacked off thinking of her prob


----------



## Cronos (Mar 28, 2013)

WAD said:


> qualified for my diamond promotion series
> 
> 
> awwwwwwww yea
> ...



good luck dood


----------



## Cronos (Mar 28, 2013)

Athene: Diamond League Promotion Matches, Streaming 

it only took him half a year to do what you did in less than a month ?


----------



## Sansa (Mar 28, 2013)

Because WAD is secretly Chauster.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 28, 2013)

in his defense he has a much more productive life than me


----------



## Cronos (Mar 28, 2013)

no he doesn't he streamed morning to night for like 2 months


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 28, 2013)

but he gives to charity n stuff


----------



## Cronos (Mar 28, 2013)

fuck him he's a bipolar bitch


----------



## Sansa (Mar 28, 2013)

If I got Vlad I'd *have* to get his Blood lord skin.

The voice acting for his classic skin is atrocious.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 28, 2013)

vlad is so boring


----------



## Sansa (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Cronos (Mar 28, 2013)

dude if they make a fucking vamp champ they should to something crazy bursty with high speed and a lunge, i should know, i'm romanian


----------



## Sansa (Mar 28, 2013)

Vlad is lazy.

His impaler days are over.


----------



## Grep (Mar 28, 2013)

Athene is actually a really cool person Cronos, don't be a dick.

Really solid all around gamer as well, though LoL obviously isn't his strong point he is pro or damn near pro caliber in most games he seriously plays. 

All while not actually taking shit too serious, enjoying himself, and giving back. 

Far more admirable and likable than most of the petty little ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) comprising the competitive LoL scene. 

Of course the personality is insane, but its just a parody of PC gamers, especially PC gamers back in the early days of wow.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 28, 2013)

**


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 28, 2013)

BGtymin said:


> *Athene is actually a really cool person Cronos, don't be a dick.
> *
> Really solid all around gamer as well, though LoL obviously isn't his strong point he is pro or damn near pro caliber in most games he seriously plays.
> 
> ...



Lol, not even.
He used the persona so much that he BECAME the persona.

He donates to charity because he wants to use it as an excuse every time he does something shitty. Every time he gets flamed for being a hypocrite, trolling or flaming he goes ''I'm not a bad guy, I've donated millions to charity'' like it gives him some sort of ''FEEL FREE TO BE A DOUCHE'' pass.

Fuck Athene and he's not even that great of a gamer, he got carried to every world first he ever got, he got carried in arena and his PvEing was shit too.
In League he can only play Ryze and Soraka, he has over 800 Ryze games and is only at 50% win ratio, he's not even close to good then.

Not sure if you're ignorant or just trolling.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 28, 2013)

Who the fuck has time to play 800 games on Ryze?


----------



## Bioness (Mar 28, 2013)

I clicked this with my volume up, bad idea.


----------



## OS (Mar 28, 2013)

Only reason i bought vlad. But I thought it was his classic voice. Very disappointed.

speaking of buying. Getting shockblade zed


----------



## Grep (Mar 28, 2013)

Vae said:


> Lol, not even.
> He used the persona so much that he BECAME the persona.
> 
> He donates to charity because he wants to use it as an excuse every time he does something shitty. Every time he gets flamed for being a hypocrite, trolling or flaming he goes ''I'm not a bad guy, I've donated millions to charity'' like it gives him some sort of ''FEEL FREE TO BE A DOUCHE'' pass.
> ...



Not remotely ignorant. Dude is legitimately a nice guy IRL. 

The whole Athene being bad and being carried myth has always been around, and has always been overstated and has even been outright disproven by Athene himself at times.

I never said he is the most amazing player in the world. 

But he is better than probably 99.9% of the people in this thread and in general at any game he actually plays serious. 

Watching someone on youtube/stream  =/= understand them IRL.

Talk to the guy outside of that environment and he is a really cool person who just screws around and trolls people. Doesn't take games seriously at all anymore really.

His is just a very successful troll, which is obvious at how butt mad people get over him.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 28, 2013)

You can't call someone who trolls a nice person.

I'm a troll and trolls aren't nice at all.
Anyone who trolls is a legit fucking douchebag.


----------



## Grep (Mar 28, 2013)

Vae said:


> You can't call someone who trolls a nice person.
> 
> I'm a troll and trolls aren't nice at all.
> Anyone who trolls is a legit fucking douchebag.



I can do whatever the fuck I want. 

Nut up and deal with.

Of course you are a worthless human being, but you don't need to push that onto others. Its called transference.


----------



## Magic (Mar 28, 2013)

Vae said:


> You can't call someone who trolls a nice person.
> 
> I'm a troll and trolls aren't nice at all.
> Anyone who trolls is a legit fucking douchebag.



You don't have to play one role all the time.   （*?▽｀*）



BGtymin said:


> I can do whatever the fuck I want.
> 
> Nut up and deal with.
> 
> Of course you are a worthless human being, but you don't need to push that onto others. Its called transference.



Don't insult Vae kun you motha fucka.


----------



## Grep (Mar 28, 2013)

RemChu said:


> You don't have to play one role all the time.   （*?▽｀*）
> 
> 
> 
> Don't insult Vae kun you motha fucka.



How did I insult him? 

He said trolls are douchebags... 

Said he is a troll... 

I'm using his own words not mine...

Sorry if it came off as an insult.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 28, 2013)

dude i've given athene enough chances back in my wow days, fuck him


----------



## Magic (Mar 28, 2013)

Vae didn't call himself a worthless human being.   (?_?)ﾉ
You really being an ass man.


----------



## Darth (Mar 28, 2013)

nah it's true. vae's definitely a worthless human being. 

i can confirm.


----------



## Grep (Mar 28, 2013)

Cronos, its cool if you don't like the guy. 

And I was seriously just fucking around with you Vae no hate, was just clowning around with you.

But I've talked to athene outside of his athene persona a lot and he is a really cool guy. 

He brings up his charity a lot because it basically consumes his life and he has gotten a bit jaded about people treating it like a joke. 

Can you imagine if you worked to raise tons of money for charity and people just called you a scammer and tried to steal your accounts and DDoS you while you were trying to do charity work.


----------



## Magic (Mar 28, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Dm84n7R7k1w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sansa (Mar 28, 2013)

Why is this guy in here sucking Athene's dick so much?


----------



## Sansa (Mar 28, 2013)

Bioness said:


> I clicked this with my volume up, bad idea.



I have that set to autoplay on my tumblr


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 28, 2013)

BGtymin said:


> How did I insult him?
> 
> He said trolls are douchebags...
> 
> ...



Lol calling him a worthless human being. Vae can be a douchebag, at least he's honest about it.

You defending Athene when he trolls and actually gets accused and reported many times of cheating and rage in game. Unless you are Athene i don't see how this offends you. Its not like vae called you a worthless human being

edit you guys post too fast. Im on my phone zzz


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 28, 2013)

Darth said:


> nah it's true. vae's definitely a worthless human being.
> 
> i can confirm.



This fucking guy.


Also, Douchebag =/= Worthless human being.



Don't worry though, you didn't offend me. I don't usually take offense to things like that.


----------



## Grep (Mar 28, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Lol calling him a worthless human being. Vae can be a douchebag, at least he's honest about it.
> 
> You defending Athene when he trolls and actually gets accused and reported many times of cheating and rage in game. Unless you are Athene i don't see how this offends you. Its not like vae called you a worthless human being



I responded to that, I was just fucking around with Vae. If he really is a 'troll' I'm sure he can handle someone taking the piss.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 28, 2013)

the only girl streamer i enjoy is becca


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 28, 2013)

BGtymin said:


> I responded to that, I was just fucking around with Vae. If he really is a 'troll' I'm sure he can handle someone taking the piss.



I saw your post afterwards i posted.

I need something to do in class. My phones slow too


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 28, 2013)

Cronos said:


> the only girl streamer i enjoy is becca



All the girls who stream excluding like 2 of them, just stream and act all nice, flaunt their body.

Then you watch them play and they're terrible Bronze V players.

Talk about creating more stereotype about women not being able to play games properly.


----------



## Magic (Mar 28, 2013)

Vae said:


> All the girls who stream excluding like 2 of them, just stream and act all nice, flaunt their body.
> 
> Then you watch them play and they're terrible Bronze V players.
> 
> Talk about creating more stereotype about women not being able to play games properly.


They have to balance cam-whoring and gaming, a fine art.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 28, 2013)

Isn't there a pornstar who streams LoL?


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 28, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Isn't there a pornstar who streams LoL?



Ex-Porn star.

Mia Rose.

She also used to play WoW with a world top guild.
Not that she raided with them though.

But yeah, she's been to the Curse mansion multiple times also, when Westrice was on the team.


----------



## Grep (Mar 28, 2013)

Even knowing it was Mia Rose I was gonna say Adventsugar, lol.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 28, 2013)

becca is gold 2


----------



## Cronos (Mar 28, 2013)

and up for promotion soon!


----------



## Sansa (Mar 28, 2013)

Probably had a gangbang with Curse.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 28, 2013)

Pooksie is Plat.

She's also on Pornhub


----------



## Cronos (Mar 28, 2013)

meh pooksie just got carried by voy, and even if she's good i don't like her

only girl close to acceptable other than becca is hafu


----------



## Sansa (Mar 28, 2013)

Everyone gets carried by Voyboy.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 28, 2013)

Vae said:


> She's also on Pornhub



Links or it didn't happen.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 28, 2013)

Can't link porn here.

Just search ''Pooksie'' on Pornhub.

It's a strip video.

I used to have the file on my computer.


----------



## Grep (Mar 28, 2013)

I remember that one gorilla they taught to play LoL, pretty good actually. 

I find that far more impressive than a woman playing.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 28, 2013)

Hahahahahaha so funny.

Wait, no, that joke is just as old and lame as ''Eyebrows MIA''


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 28, 2013)

eyebrows mia


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 28, 2013)

Negged, WADfag.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 28, 2013)

**


----------



## Grep (Mar 28, 2013)

WAD said:


> eyebrows mia



I love you mang.

<3


----------



## Cronos (Mar 28, 2013)

so that's why mia rose went to the curse house, to advise pooksie into her future porn career


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 28, 2013)

But Pooksie wasn't there, Voyboy was still in CLG at this point, or a free agent at least.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 28, 2013)

stop denying my 5 AM theories

on that note, good night


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 28, 2013)

5AM? Where the fuck do you live? It's only 4AM here.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 28, 2013)

Fuck it, I'm going to bed too.

See you today, trolls.


----------



## Darth (Mar 28, 2013)

It's 5am here.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 28, 2013)

I can't remember this one girl's streamer exactly. I think her name was hafu or something? Isn't she part of a team?


----------



## Darth (Mar 28, 2013)

no but i used to check out hafu from time to time. 

she only plays assassins mid lol.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 28, 2013)

darth what are you still doin up btw


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 28, 2013)

theres this one chick who plays on EU-east or something and her stream is called "Best American Nicole EU" or something

fantastic tits

just fantastic


----------



## Magic (Mar 28, 2013)

Post pics....


----------



## Sansa (Mar 29, 2013)

A 2/15 Jax had the audacity to call me trash 

If only skins made you a better player.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 29, 2013)

ill 1up u remmy

ill send u a PM

mostly cuz what i post cant be posted on NF


----------



## Magic (Mar 29, 2013)

Oh just glanced, yeah they are pretty nice ლ(́◉◞౪◟◉‵ლ)


----------



## Sansa (Mar 29, 2013)

I really hate people who get butt hurt that their preferred role gets taken and they pick it any way.


----------



## Magic (Mar 29, 2013)

and people who fight over mid lance


----------



## Sansa (Mar 29, 2013)

I don't even call roles anymore, I'm going to adc if the person(s) above me don't take it.


----------



## OS (Mar 29, 2013)

Wait, this girl?

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sansa (Mar 29, 2013)

I just watched that


----------



## OS (Mar 29, 2013)

I copy pastad the name someone put here and it was teh first link from LoL forum.

She has a youtube account too. Sudden urge to watch her streams


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 29, 2013)

omg i just tried the new karma

shes gonna be nerfed

im calling it now


----------



## Bioness (Mar 29, 2013)

Is she available to play now?

And aren't all "new" champions "over powered" at the start, it is just people not use to playing against them.


----------



## Maerala (Mar 29, 2013)

Scumbag Manny, made me think she'd been enabled. 

Only reason I'm still up.

pls roit


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 29, 2013)

well we  can play her on EU-w np

and imo i think shes honestly gonna be OP

her root is a targeted ability which makes the followup for her Q (while empowered) a massive nuke

u can also root->walk up empowered shield->Q

i need to crunch the maths on it

but basically to put it short

karma has ridiculous damage now with an easy to use combo in trades and has sustain+shields

shes gonna be good mid but GODLY top

ull see


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 29, 2013)

also in other news 1-0 in my promotion series now \o/

2500 nocturne would have prob carried the game but lol their ashe d/c'd

"Leagues info processing..."

it better have processed dat win


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 29, 2013)

O_O

game 2 of diamond promotion series



i...dont know what to say? game was entirely too damn easy?

i gave advice on karma on how to play karma

def stronger top than mid 

2-0 now...

going for broke.


----------



## MrChubz (Mar 29, 2013)

WAD said:


> O_O
> 
> game 2 of diamond promotion series
> 
> ...



Welcome to elo heaven, I guess.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 29, 2013)

spoiler alert:

gg im fucking diamond

i 3-0'd my promotion series

from gold 1 to di5 in 19 days

is this real life


----------



## MrChubz (Mar 29, 2013)

Get Dyrus or Theoddone drunk so you can join TSM.


----------



## Nim (Mar 29, 2013)

WAD said:


> spoiler alert:
> 
> gg im fucking diamond
> 
> ...



congrats 


I love the new Karma <3 had to play her mid because mate didn't want to let me supp :c I'm not good at mid, but i didn't have the feeling she has a chance against other midlaners. Maybe I'm wrong. Probably will play her supp anyway :3


----------



## MrChubz (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm going to main Karma jungle and become rank 1. No one will ever see that shit coming.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 29, 2013)

MrChubz said:


> Get Dyrus or Theoddone drunk so you can join TSM.



well i play on eu-w

so this plan has more than one obvious flaw



Nim♥ said:


> congrats
> 
> 
> I love the new Karma <3 had to play her mid because mate didn't want to let me supp :c I'm not good at mid, but i didn't have the feeling she has a chance against other midlaners. Maybe I'm wrong. Probably will play her supp anyway :3




she can actually do pretty well against a certain kind of midlaners

midlaners that are melee and need to auto attack early on to farm instead of spam their spells like kat, akali, khazix, etc.

she is really an anti-melee mage, everything in her kit punishes melees

slow/root/shield in an aoe radius


----------



## Darth (Mar 29, 2013)

gg plat too easy apparently.

Now if only I could get there...


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 29, 2013)

Darth said:


> What I learned from league today:
> 
> 1. Shen OP
> 2. EUW is full of Vayne/Sona/Fizz ERRYGAME
> ...



pls no



WAD said:


> spoiler alert:
> 
> gg im fucking diamond
> 
> ...



gratz fucker


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 29, 2013)

Gratz silly WAD.

Now come carry me on NA.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 29, 2013)

Someone carry me to lvl 30 on EUW


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 29, 2013)

Carry yourself with late game Nasus


----------



## Grep (Mar 29, 2013)

WAD said:


> spoiler alert:
> 
> gg im fucking diamond
> 
> ...



Grats brobro.

I remember playing customs with you and fucking around and now you've reached the almost top mang.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 29, 2013)

Vae said:


> Carry yourself with late game Nasus



not bothered enough to play with him

There isn't a team at this level that will go like "oh yea we'll play passively and just wait 25 mins so you can be a beast"

Most games are finished by 25 mins


----------



## Magic (Mar 29, 2013)

Does he get anything for reaching the top?


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 29, 2013)

yes

fame

and bitches


----------



## Magic (Mar 29, 2013)

so if u reach diamond on NA....and u live in NA

will a pro team recruit you 

I could use some free cash


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 29, 2013)

or you could stream


----------



## Grep (Mar 29, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> not bothered enough to play with him
> 
> There isn't a team at this level that will go like "oh yea we'll play passively and just wait 25 mins so you can be a beast"
> 
> Most games are finished by 25 mins



There is always a few bullshit champs that are way easier to climb with though. 

Just do what most people do and play those until you make it to a elo where you don't have to/can't rely on 'op' champs.



RemChu said:


> so if u reach diamond on NA....and u live in NA
> 
> will a pro team recruit you
> 
> I could use some free cash



Its always possible, but just reaching diamond isn't really enough most likely but again you never know.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 29, 2013)

BGtymin said:


> There is always a few bullshit champs that are way easier to climb with though.
> 
> Just do what most people do and play those until you make it to a elo where you don't have to/can't rely on 'op' champs.



Ofcourse, Assasins are IMO the best champs to rise with in SoloQ. Oh you got a kill mid? No chance to fight back, get 4 more kills in 5 mins, go to other lanes and easily snowball them.

Jungle can also just as easily carry games but, but, you'd need much more skill and experience jungling


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 29, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> or you could stream



Streamers only get famous if they have fun or interesting personalities.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 29, 2013)

Vae said:


> Streamers only get famous if they have fun or interesting personalities.



Not all of them are dunkey yet they still get tons of views.

It's simple, you have to have or do something others do not. There are tons of streamers, but very few excel, and that's because of a simple reason ; why would i watch streamer number 1 if i could watch pretty much the same thing at all other streamers?

But, having high ELO is definitely going to help you. If you have a really good playlist, unique attitude, are helpful, (for example, Scarra and Wings are always nice and explain what they are doing, and while Dyrus doesn't talk much, he trolls ingame and his reactions can be priceless)

What i want to say is that you don't have to be a comedy genius, there can be other reasons that people watch you


----------



## Grep (Mar 29, 2013)

I can't imagine why people would want to stream personally, but I guess its different when you don't have a good job, or a job at all. 

But regardless turning my fun time into any form of work would suck I think.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 29, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Not all of them are dunkey yet they still get tons of views.
> 
> It's simple, you have to have or do something others do not. There are tons of streamers, but very few excel, and that's because of a simple reason ; why would i watch streamer number 1 if i could watch pretty much the same thing at all other streamers?
> 
> ...



''Interesting personalities''


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 29, 2013)

Vae said:


> ''Interesting personalities''



Yash

play on EUW you fucker, i am bored >.>


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 29, 2013)

Ok              .


----------



## Magic (Mar 29, 2013)

Skins should be like a buck each....

they would sell more....


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 29, 2013)

Riot wouldn't make as much money.


----------



## Juri (Mar 29, 2013)

WAD said:


> spoiler alert:
> 
> gg im fucking diamond
> 
> ...



OMG! waddles! you did it!


----------



## Sajin (Mar 29, 2013)

Congrats WAD. I have to get plat now >.>


----------



## Magic (Mar 29, 2013)

Vae said:


> Riot wouldn't make as much money.


Paying 10 bucks for pixels is nuts.


----------



## Juri (Mar 29, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Paying 10 bucks for pixels is nuts.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 29, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Paying 10 bucks for pixels is nuts.



It's more around 7 bucks.

And it's fine since everyone does it, it's a reasonable price.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 29, 2013)

17-11-10 and 17-9-8 losses with Jax

GG SHIT CHAMP CANT CARRY WITH 5 COMPLETE ITEMS 40+ FUCKING MINUTES IN

But seriously though, you'd think people would listen when i have that kind of scores instead of just doing what they want which just gets them killed.

It's like a lvl 5 player playing vs. a Garen. I have to facecheck that brush! Ah damn i am dead. Well, he can't be in there again, GOD DAMN IT. There is no way i am falling for that trick again. Heh, he hasn't done anything in the 10 seconds since i got into my lane, but just to make sure- WHAT THE FUCK OP CHAMP.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 29, 2013)

Then there's the fact that we had a Ryze and a Trist.

Carrying tards too hard.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 29, 2013)

Just defeated an OP as fuck Akali. (ended up laning vs Singed, but w/e)

Midlane Jax is pretty damn awesome, I should play him more

Also holy shit, I only played like 2 games in Gold 2 and I'm already at 55 lp, sure goes fast


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 29, 2013)

I thought Traditional Karma was gonna be free for people who bought her before the rework? I dun has it.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 29, 2013)

Vae said:


> Then there's the fact that we had a Ryze and a Trist.
> 
> Carrying tards too hard.



Exactly, a late game comp.

But god damn, damage Lee Sin and Warmog/Lich Bane/Void Staff Nidalee...
I was arguing with her for 2 mins after the game about how we would've won if she had bought shit like Bulwark and Locket/Zekes, she went all "i am support retard"

God. That game dude...


----------



## Sansa (Mar 29, 2013)

13/0/3 as MF.

Dumpstered on their bot lane


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 29, 2013)

new karma is so damn OP


----------



## Sansa (Mar 29, 2013)

Just played against a Karma.

I told him I'd report him for not using her new classic skin.


----------



## αce (Mar 29, 2013)

okay so wad u can carry me to silver 4 now right?
also karma is fucking retarded that slow and nuke holy fucking shit

adrian pls


----------



## Sasori (Mar 29, 2013)

WAD said:


> ill 1up u remmy
> 
> ill send u a PM
> 
> mostly cuz what i post cant be posted on NF


Me too please.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 29, 2013)

what             .


----------



## Sansa (Mar 29, 2013)

WAD can ELO boost my account to Challenger now that he's diamond.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 29, 2013)

in todays news: wad banned for elo boosting


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 29, 2013)

As long as he duos, it's not elo boostin.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 29, 2013)

i            know


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 29, 2013)

αce said:


> okay so wad u can carry me to silver 4 now right?
> also karma is fucking retarded that slow and nuke holy fucking shit
> 
> adrian pls



yea



Sasori said:


> Me too please.



original sin posted the link some time after that post



Jiyeon said:


> WAD can ELO boost my account to Challenger now that he's diamond.



no


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 29, 2013)

WAD, Duo carry me pls.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 29, 2013)

don't do it wad


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 29, 2013)

Also, one of my Diamond friends loves to play normals with me cause he finds it amusing to stomp silvers.

Trying to convince him to level a smurf and carry me in ranked.
He's warming up to it


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 29, 2013)

Vae said:


> Also, one of my Diamond friends loves to play normals with me cause he finds it amusing to stomp silvers.
> 
> Trying to convince him to level a smurf and carry me in ranked.
> He's warming up to it



I did that with my diamond mentor 

But i was like fuck that shit after a few games, you are never going to be first/second pick. It's ALWAYS first and last pick. ALWAYS.

You (or him) are ALWAYS going to be forced to either support or go jungle.
SOMETIMES you might get 4th and last pick, but it's pretty much 1/10. Unless you are fine with being forced to support every game for 10/15~ games to get to gold (more or less depending on MMR), i suggest you don't do it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 29, 2013)

i ended up jungling a lot recently to hit diamond

i think its probably my strongest role as i am much more inclined to be stronger in game theory than mechanics which is kinda perfect for a jungler

and when all my lanes are actually CLOSE to COMPETENT its an enjoyable experience to play the role


----------



## Cronos (Mar 29, 2013)

who would want to get carried to a certain elo anyway, rofl that's silly


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 29, 2013)

I duo with people a lot and end up as last pick.

I rarely have to support anyway.

And Cronos, I just want help getting to Gold. Silver is the biggest pain to get out of, as stated by multiple diamond people on reddit.

I could do it if I wanted to, but I'm lazy.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 29, 2013)

Didn't know LoL was so misleadingly scandalous with pornstars.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 29, 2013)

WAD said:


> i ended up jungling a lot recently to hit diamond
> 
> i think its probably my strongest role as i am *much more inclined to be stronger in game theory than mechanics* which is kinda perfect for a jungler
> 
> and when all my lanes are actually CLOSE to COMPETENT its an enjoyable experience to play the role



I told Darth that your lane mechanics aren't nearly as good as everything else, that you can carry the game but you won't win a lot of lanes at your ELO with your current mechanics he is "oh no WAD has such good mechanics i love him so much"

Fuck you Darth, i know what i am talking about, WAD himself just claimed so.
^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Maerala (Mar 29, 2013)

αce said:


> okay so wad u can carry me to silver 4 now right?
> also karma is fucking retarded that slow and nuke holy fucking shit
> 
> adrian pls



I was just slightly underwhelmed, probably because her AoE burst definitely got a nerf in exchange for some more utility and crowd control, and her shield is infinitely smaller, but then I've only played one game since she came out. Will keep trying.

Also they need to update the splash art for her skins, dear lord.

And congratulations on Diamond, Manny! Was there ever any doubt?


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 29, 2013)

I doubted him from day one.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 29, 2013)

There was drought in Kenya.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 29, 2013)

Sasori said:


> Didn't know LoL was so misleadingly scandalous with pornstars.



haha yeah me neither


----------



## Maerala (Mar 29, 2013)

Vae just mad because forever Silver.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 29, 2013)

i think i need a set update

almost can't be fucked with it

Anyway i am planning on mastering Jax

He is so mysterious to me

With Jarvan you have to play aggressively and snowball or you'll fall off. Not so much of a mystery here.
Jax though, harass pre-6? Would that be a good idea? Should i just farm until 6? Farm until late?
When should i gank other lanes? Do i play aggressive? Wait till i get Vamp Scepter? Maybe Phage? BotRK? Triforce? 

All the mysteries  Plus the lane match ups... always fun. 

I need practice >.>



Also, stop trash talking Vae about him being Silver 2

He is infact Silver 1 material :ermahgerd


----------



## Cronos (Mar 29, 2013)

jax isn't worth the time dude, not that he has that high of a skill cap


----------



## αce (Mar 29, 2013)

your set doesn't change the fact that fiora is god awful


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 29, 2013)

Cronos said:


> jax isn't worth the time dude, not that he has that high of a skill cap



what elo are you at again


----------



## αce (Mar 29, 2013)

vae belongs in silver cuz that's where all the qq'ers belong


----------



## Cronos (Mar 29, 2013)

don't even have a lvl 30 account

why did i come back here lol, you're one of the dumbest people in here, russian


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 29, 2013)

I change my avatar all the time.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 29, 2013)

Cronos said:


> don't even have a lvl 30 account
> 
> why did i come back here lol, you're one of the dumbest people in here, russian



Exactly

Well, you are taking the throne alright


----------



## Maerala (Mar 29, 2013)

αce said:


> your set doesn't change the fact that fiora is god awful



You said these things to me about Tsunade years ago.

Tis why I hated you. 

Also Fiora op.

In prettiness.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 29, 2013)

i wouldnt say im mechanically weak

just mechanically inconsistent

i can either outplay the fuck out of u or i will get wrecked kinda hard

thats just something i need to develop with more practice

but logistically speaking all my experience/information plus the junglers tendency to be the rallying cry for his team given all my charisma and leadership skills (har har humble w/e) it just makes the most sense for me to favor that role most


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 29, 2013)

and im saying it now

fiora is much better than people give her credit for

tried playing her in a few normals with the guys yesterday but they fed so hard i couldnt compile reliable data on her


----------



## Maerala (Mar 29, 2013)

Ace is defying you on League chat, Manny. Says you know shit.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 29, 2013)

i know him

just not personally

some blenderfag


----------



## αce (Mar 29, 2013)

the fuck adrian
i said fiora is garbage
so u said wad>me and it's not 
then i just repeated fiora is garbage

also wad doesn't know what he's talking about
diamond scrubsie


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 29, 2013)

WAD said:


> i wouldnt say im mechanically weak
> 
> just mechanically inconsistent
> 
> ...



you need to practice more for the sake of knowing your lane match ups. Like that tip i gave you when vs. Jax, you need to know that kind of shit because the smallest details are most important.

but yeah jungle carries hardest


----------



## αce (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## Vaeny (Mar 29, 2013)

Checked Pooksies stream.

Her teammate Bronze 1.

Best MMR in history of plat.


----------



## Didi (Mar 29, 2013)

WAD said:


> and im saying it now
> 
> fiora is much better than people give her credit for
> 
> tried playing her in a few normals with the guys yesterday but they fed so hard i couldnt compile reliable data on her



ikr


fucking feeders


don't know how bot lost like little bitches when they were 2v1



or how gogeta lost to motherfucking AD fizz


actually that Fizz was pretty legit good but still

that fucking bot lane


urrrh oh no we got ganked QQ


SO? THEN IT WAS 2v2. OUTPLAY THAT SHIT
but that vayne was just total utter garbage



meanwhile me and wad totally rocking 2-man pokelane of death mid (nid and lux)with sick vi ganks and fiora followup


but nope it was too late

feeders 2 stronk


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 29, 2013)

Didi said:


> or how gogeta lost to motherfucking AD fizz



First things first, Fizz counters Jarvan hard. Second of all, i didn't get one gank.

You go feed the Diamond guy, not like the silvers need help

Asshole


Also what's the problem with Thresh and Leona
what's the bug


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 29, 2013)

I know the Leona bug is that if she Zenith blades an invulnerable target, it crashes the entire game for everyone.

The match dissapears from the servers.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 29, 2013)

About to play against Zac for the first time.

Watch me lose.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 29, 2013)

Better not be in a ranked game.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 29, 2013)

but jungling is easier than laning so its np rite


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 29, 2013)

LG, come play LoL with me.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 29, 2013)

Yep, Played against Zac for the first time in a ranked game.

Lost.

Team fed Xin a million kills.


----------



## OS (Mar 29, 2013)

How is Zac?


----------



## Didi (Mar 29, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> First things first, Fizz counters Jarvan hard. Second of all, i didn't get one gank.
> 
> You go feed the Diamond guy, not like the silvers need help
> 
> ...



way to ignore what I said in the next sentence lol



Also yeah I usually gank WAD when I play with him because we've played together quite a lot now, and I can be sure that he follows up and that we'll get kills and stuff
And higher skill means he can carry harder with his advantage probably
Plus he was on skype and you weren't so that makes it even more easy to properly communicate and execute the gank



also I went top at least once and you didn't react and then I got killed by the fizz, remember ._.
though that was also a fault on my part, didn't think he was that strong already, guy only had like 1 doran's blade or something
BUT THEN YOU GOT A KILL CUZ OF THAT
so I did help a little :0



with Thresh it's whenever he uses lantern everybody (or at least enemy team) drops to like 5 fps

with Leona it's when she E's someone who uses zhonya's the game crashes or something like that


----------



## Darth (Mar 29, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> How is Zac?



aside from his passive being hella annoying

not that great. just beat a "first time zac" in ranked lol.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 29, 2013)

So I couldnt resist and bought Riot Graves/Full Metal Rammus on ebay, I guess the code might still work for NA or EUNE since it didn't say otherwise. They expire today so if anyone wants them, tell me and I'll pm


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 29, 2013)

Didi said:


> way to ignore what I said in the next sentence lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the point

I usually respond to every gank cause I am the one who asks for them. It's really rare for me to ask for a gank, i usually tell the jungler to gank other lanes, but when i ask him to come top i always follow up, no point calling him otherwise. If he comes and i am still pinging him to go back, ill let the fucker die.



> also I went top at least once and you didn't react and then I got killed by the fizz, remember ._.
> though that was also a fault on my part, didn't think he was that strong already, guy only had like 1 doran's blade or something
> BUT THEN YOU GOT A KILL CUZ OF THAT
> so I did help a little :0



Yeah i was very surprised by that too
He did a crapload of damage, his full e+w+q combo and 2 aa's killed me





> with Thresh it's whenever he uses lantern everybody (or at least enemy team) drops to like 5 fps
> 
> with Leona it's when she E's someone who uses zhonya's the game crashes or something like that



I see, thanks


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 29, 2013)

Sajin said:


> So I couldnt resist and bought Riot Graves/Full Metal Rammus on ebay, I guess the code might still work for NA or EUNE since it didn't say otherwise. They expire today so if anyone wants them, tell me and I'll pm



RAMMUS PLS

I GIB YOU MONI

EDIT : About Zac, i just fought a jungle Zac ( was top lane though) and when i dived him when he had 200 HP, and his passive came up, my blood started to boil. But otherwise he has really low burst damage, my Amumu was stomping him early game.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 29, 2013)

Meh, didnt work for Gogeta.

zzz

Edit: Nvm he derped


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 29, 2013)

I forgot how much fun 3s can be 

Winning streak with Shen, long as fuck now.

And yes, that's Hannah Montana I'm listening too.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 29, 2013)

Pls, Riot Graves.

Pls.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 29, 2013)

Still have NA Rammus left


----------



## Darth (Mar 29, 2013)

damn wanted that riot graves for na.

oh well.


----------



## Didi (Mar 29, 2013)

fuck clarity lux players in ranked

especially when they rush armor when being devastated by a katarina


----------



## Sajin (Mar 29, 2013)

Didi said:


> fuck lux players in ranked



Fixed.

Unless they are on enemy team ofc


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 29, 2013)

Btw if no one takes the Rammus code I can take it for NA too.
Would be a shame to waste.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 29, 2013)

Vae said:


> Btw if no one takes the Rammus code I can take it for NA too.
> Would be a shame to waste.



Good timing, I was about to log on to my lv10 NA smurf but was stopped by a random 250mb update. 

Sending it now (though kinda feel sorry for Darth now zzz)


----------



## Sansa (Mar 29, 2013)

Why would anyone pick Lux into kat.

You have no way to stop her ult and if Kat has any type of mechanical skill, she'll shunpo over your q.


----------



## Darth (Mar 29, 2013)

Sajin said:


> Good timing, I was about to log on to my lv10 NA smurf but was stopped by a random 250mb update.
> 
> Sending it now (though kinda feel sorry for Darth now zzz)



haha it's alright. I already had Full metal Rammus on my account so I don't need it. 

Appreciate the thought though.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 29, 2013)

Sajin said:


> Good timing, I was about to log on to my lv10 NA smurf but was stopped by a random 250mb update.
> 
> Sending it now (though kinda feel sorry for Darth now zzz)



Ty       .


----------



## Didi (Mar 29, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Why would anyone pick Lux into kat.
> 
> You have no way to stop her ult and if Kat has any type of mechanical skill, she'll shunpo over your q.



cuz she was total and utter garbage


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 30, 2013)

Lux is annoying. I love eating her as Kha'zix or pretty much anyone.


----------



## OS (Mar 30, 2013)

Only prob i have with new karma is that her wave clear is mediocre. Other than that she hits like a truck and her e is very good with mantra in tf's.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 30, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> i think i need a set update
> 
> almost can't be fucked with it
> 
> ...



Play it safe intil lvl 6 then put on the pressure.

When you get trinity force just go where you want and rape anyone stupid enough to fight you.



Original Sin said:


> Only prob i have with new karma is that her wave clear is mediocre. Other than that she hits like a truck and her e is very good with mantra in tf's.



I agree, and i think im going to buy her next as well seems like my kind of champ now.


----------



## MrChubz (Mar 30, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Lux is annoying. I love eating her as Kha'zix or pretty much anyone.



I played a game recently where I was shitting on the enemy top as Malphite (I think it was Jarvan but can't remember). Then for some reason he and Lux switched thinking Lux would somehow do better. They were on purple side, meaning she didn't get blues, and my Q's chunked her for a fifth of her health every time. There is nothing more satisfying then killing Lux on every ignite cooldown.


----------



## Darth (Mar 30, 2013)

new karma is trash.


----------



## OS (Mar 30, 2013)

I almost got a quadra with her.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 30, 2013)

Darth said:


> new karma is trash.



question mark


----------



## Darth (Mar 30, 2013)

WAD said:


> question mark



dead serious.

seen her in maybe ten games so far.

did absolutely nothing ever and fed.

like her only redeeming quality is aoe speed buff and shields.

but her cd's are ridiculous and her only consistent damage was moved to her q which isn't that great. 

maybe i'm judging too early but from what I've seen of her, she's trash.


----------



## OS (Mar 30, 2013)

Maybe people don't know how to play her? Every time I play her i dominate my lane. Even against akali.

Jesus, I feel bad for Nicoleslaw. Gets a lot of shit because of what she wears.


----------



## Darth (Mar 30, 2013)

bugsplat and when i restart my client 600 MB PATCH NP WTF RIOT WHY


----------



## Darth (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Vaeny (Mar 30, 2013)

This Darth guy.


----------



## Didi (Mar 30, 2013)

carried a fucking barrier clarity Soraka so hard


finally finished my placement matches
fuck those losses yesterday (should've remembered to never play on friday night gg)
7-3
Bronze 1 LOL
IF ONLY I DIDN'T LOSE YESTERDAY, WOULD'VE BEEN AT LEAST SILVER


man the depths to which I fell in s2 still haunt me


oh well, now I can at least do 'went from bronze to diamond this season AMA' on reddit


----------



## αce (Mar 30, 2013)

was watching best american nicole eu stream
dear god


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 30, 2013)

Dem tits


----------



## Didi (Mar 30, 2013)

GEE I WONDER HOW THIS GAME TURNED OUT



*Spoiler*: __ 



first pick took adc, 4th went 'omg i said adc, I take adc anyway'. And then this happened. Needless to say, they were flaming eachother all game. Funny thing is though that the trist was way better than the draven. He kept on gettin caught out of position, and she had all the kills and he none. Still lost horribly though cuz they were all terrible and you know, constant bickering doesn't fucking help.


----------



## αce (Mar 30, 2013)

happens in silver too

pick order>calls though, but usually the one complaining is the one that is worse anyways. if i had a level 30 euw account i'd duo with you

but ive only played like 40-50 ranked games this season. for some reason i have a lack of motivation.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 30, 2013)

Happens everywhere except Diamond/Challenger from what I've seen.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 30, 2013)

Riot does not advocate pick or call order.

There are many that believe pick order > call order and vice versa.

All are wrong.


----------



## αce (Mar 30, 2013)

> Riot does not advocate pick or call order.
> 
> There are many that believe pick order > call order and vice versa.
> 
> All are wrong.



Like I give a darn what Riot thinks. Last pick isn't telling first pick what to take.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 30, 2013)

Sasori said:


> Riot does not advocate pick or call order.
> 
> There are many that believe pick order > call order and vice versa.
> 
> All are wrong.



Actually, Riot has said pick order takes priority.


----------



## Darth (Mar 30, 2013)

yeah championselect isnt the most heartwarming experience to say the least.


----------



## Magic (Mar 30, 2013)

WAD said:


> i wouldnt say im mechanically weak
> 
> just mechanically inconsistent
> 
> ...



mind If I come on euw and watch you play? 
you play like a beast the few games I watched before.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 30, 2013)

No one is online on EUW, fuck you guys


----------



## αce (Mar 30, 2013)

sad because picks are like 50% of the game
darth remember when we had a teemo and then a nid pick right after? It's like, damn son, team squish and a half..


----------



## OS (Mar 30, 2013)

αce said:


> was watching best american nicole eu stream
> dear god



I hear she is Diamond or Plat.

Her strip teases are also great.


----------



## Darth (Mar 30, 2013)

αce said:


> sad because picks are like 50% of the game
> darth remember when we had a teemo and then a nid pick right after? It's like, damn son, team squish and a half..



its yolo queue bro. people go out of their way to ensure they have terrible team comps. the same shit happens in gold. people who only know how to play two or three champs or in one position who managed to carry themselves to Gold suddenly  find themselves stuck because players are smarter and at this level teamfights win games more than any other factor. So you find yourself stuck with a team that looks like Nid/Teemo/Shyvana/Soraka/Quinn or some dumb shit that doesnt synergize at all and is complete trash.


----------



## Didi (Mar 30, 2013)

3-2 with riven this season
k/d/a: 9.0 / 2.4 / 4.2

grumble

taric 1-1
3.0 / 3.5 / 20.5 (!)


how do I manage to lose these games

Actually that second taric game was because of teamcomp
enemy had Orianna Vi Malphite Ashe Sona. Fucking terror. So much hard initiate and wombo combo. And our team failed at splitpushing and poking and just threw and started teamfights. When we had a Nid (WAD).



And the Riven losses were lel teamcomps

riven xin janna ashe teemo
fuck tanks, squishies and divers only



Oh well time for more games after dinner


----------



## αce (Mar 30, 2013)

i dont play vlad and riven in season 3 even though i had like 75% win on both of them last season

but yeah any game i lost on riven, ironically, were the games where i had the most kills on her. went like 15-1 one game and still lost.


----------



## Darth (Mar 30, 2013)

probably because all your team's gold was on you.


----------



## αce (Mar 30, 2013)

not when it's a 60 minute game and your ashe has full items
sadly though she cared more about hitting volleys than anything else and so she went to volley, got sona ulted and just died

her logic was "need to poke"






and even if all the gold is on me we still shouldn't lose game. we didn't lose team fights. people just decided to run off on their own.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 30, 2013)

Vae said:


> Actually, Riot has said pick order takes priority.




Not the only post/thread they state this in.

It's been stated many times, many threads, many years.

There is no *order >  *order


----------



## αce (Mar 30, 2013)

lol dude

if first pick wants to pick caitlin last pick can't tell him not too
the only thing he can do is decide that first pick was wrong and also pick an adc in which case he screws up his team comp. 

pick>calls always


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 30, 2013)

Didi said:


> 3-2 with riven this season
> k/d/a: 9.0 / 2.4 / 4.2
> 
> grumble
> ...



I saw 2-3 mins of your last ranked game, your Xin did very bad calls and you followed him. If a player suicides you shouldn't suicide with him.


----------



## αce (Mar 30, 2013)

although if last pick wants teemo i can see his reasoning


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 30, 2013)

RemChu said:


> mind If I come on euw and watch you play?
> you play like a beast the few games I watched before.



sure why not be my guest

not like i cant perform when im being watched anyways 

no srsly i think i must show up on those featured matches to spectate or w/e a lot because i get random friend requests every day


----------



## Darth (Mar 30, 2013)

well arent u mister famous


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 30, 2013)

clearly

also karma doesnt suck

tho i question how she can beat akali

being op as fuck and all


----------



## Darth (Mar 30, 2013)

no trust me shes garbage


----------



## OS (Mar 30, 2013)

Can someone teach me how to riven


----------



## Darth (Mar 30, 2013)

top ladder players on NA ban karma every game just so people on their team dont pick her. 

true story.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 30, 2013)

WAD said:


> sure why not be my guest
> 
> not like i cant perform when im being watched anyways
> 
> no srsly i think i must show up on those featured matches to spectate or w/e a lot because i get random friend requests every day



Not like i started advertising you you ungrateful punk


----------



## Darth (Mar 30, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Can someone teach me how to riven



go to google and type in godfather riven guide. best riven guide i know. 

its on solomid.net


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 30, 2013)

I need to play draft just so i can ban Zac

every time he was on the enemy team, he sucked dick
a match where i lost he was on my side and he sucked dick

people don't know what his limits are and what he can do so they go all Yolo with him, dying to the shittiest decisions


----------



## Didi (Mar 30, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I saw 2-3 mins of your last ranked game, your Xin did very bad calls and you followed him. If a player suicides you shouldn't suicide with him.



Yeah

But on the other hand

It's better for the whole team to go in on a bad call (and make something out of it)
Than half the team going in on a good call


Especially in yolo queue where people can't teamfight for shit and you can easily turn it around with some coordination

sadly these people did not have the skills to do that


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 30, 2013)

Didi said:


> Yeah
> 
> But on the other hand
> 
> ...



It's true that in YoloQ people don't know how to end the match, going for baron instead of, say, 2 turrets + inhibitor, however, suiciding and getting maybe 1 enemy is worse than having 1/2 teammates die then have the rest of you defend the base


----------



## Maerala (Mar 30, 2013)

I just realized Karma's passive only procs when she damages enemy champions, not just when she uses her abilities or autoattacks minions.

This shit is up there with Nami's and Fiora's. 

Bring back the original Inner Flame.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 30, 2013)

I love how Krepo's twitter is @scumbagkrepo


----------



## Didi (Mar 30, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I love how Krepo's twitter is @scumbagkrepo



...


you do know that was his ingame name for the longest time right?


----------



## Sasori (Mar 30, 2013)

αce said:


> lol dude
> 
> if first pick wants to pick caitlin last pick can't tell him not too
> the only thing he can do is decide that first pick was wrong and also pick an adc in which case he screws up his team comp.





> pick>calls always



These 2 things 2 different points.

I agree with the first part: Last pick can do absolutely nothing if someone before him picks something he/she wants, and if they don't fill, then that is just being a child about it and trolling, even if that was not his intention at the time of queuing.



The second part is completely subjective. There is no consensus on which system you are _SUPPOSED TO_ follow. EVER. Not even by Riot.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 30, 2013)

I never followed Evil Geniuses.

Had to lose another ranked game because of some fucktard picking teemo into volibear.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 30, 2013)

Should I get Jax or fiddle?


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 30, 2013)

Someone tell Didi that the only time the team following in on a bad call is better than half following a good is when you're a coordinated team.

Which doesn't happen in solo queue, ever.

And he was called Scumbag Krepo cause he's like Edward from GG, they steal kills as support 24/7.
He was the first to call himself Scumbag Krepo.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 30, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Should I get Jax or fiddle?





Fiddle


----------



## Sansa (Mar 30, 2013)

Both of them are annoying little cunts though.

Fiddle and his fear/drain and jax with his sticking ability.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 30, 2013)

Fiddle is much squishier though

Both have great late games, With Fiddle being more of a Ult kill all 5 people, while Jax is kill each 5 people 1 vs 5, 1 by 1.

IMO you should take Jax, but then again it's cause i don't really like squishy champions.

Also Jax is a total badass. His lines, his lore is just insane.


----------



## Darth (Mar 30, 2013)

so it just hit me. 

played a game as vlad vs an udyr and i went 0/4 in lane or some horrible shit. started boots and pots and got camped by hec. was fine as i ended up carrying in teamfights as my mantra with vlad is "lose lane win game np" BUT I JUST REALIZED LANE WOULD HAVE BEEN HELLA EASIER IF I RUSHED RYLAIS VS UDYR SMHSMHSMH


----------



## Darth (Mar 30, 2013)

like wtf is wrong with me i rushed sunfire/abyssal cause im a retard and figured listening to ace's build advice might work. 

i mean i still won anyway but HOLY FUCK RYLAIS WOULD HAVE SAVED ME THE HEADACHE THAT WAS LANING PHASE.


----------



## Darth (Mar 30, 2013)

tldr; fuck u ace. nvr rushing sunfire on vlad again


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 30, 2013)

Sunfire on Vlad?


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 30, 2013)

BETTER RUSH SUNFIRE ON VLAD.

BEST CALLS DARTH.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 30, 2013)

Why would you rush sunfire on vlad


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 30, 2013)

sunfire on vlad isnt bad if ur like

against irelia or darius or something

against udyr who does primarily magic damage...


----------



## Maerala (Mar 30, 2013)

I tried AP Soraka for the first time and the other team sent Twitch mid.

Tryhards in normal too stronk.


----------



## Darth (Mar 30, 2013)

havent played bear man since s1 so completeky forgot he did mostly magic damage until i check my second death  recap. rushing Spirit Visage or Rylais would have been a lot smarter...


----------



## Darth (Mar 30, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> I tried AP Soraka for the first time and the other team sent Twitch mid.
> 
> Tryhards in normal too stronk.



twitch mid definitely isnt tryhard... >.>


----------



## αce (Mar 30, 2013)

rofl
you're doing it wrong
unless you're up against an ap rush sunfire npnp
your positioning probably sucked or u overestimated ur dmg
npnp

that build got me my 75% win ratio.


----------



## αce (Mar 30, 2013)

yeah udyr does magic dmg
not my fault. build still legit.


----------



## Darth (Mar 30, 2013)

nopenopenopenope never again fuck you


----------



## αce (Mar 30, 2013)

>Udry Magic 
>Get Armor

Best logic son.


----------



## Maerala (Mar 30, 2013)

Darth said:


> twitch mid definitely isnt tryhard... >.>



Kind of is when he switches with Swain just to lane against Soraka.


----------



## Didi (Mar 30, 2013)

28 lp for a win, that's what I'm talking about

I'll be out of this hellhole in no time



WAD said:


> sunfire on vlad isnt bad if ur like
> 
> against irelia or darius or something
> 
> against udyr who does primarily magic damage...





αce said:


> yeah udyr does magic dmg
> not my fault. build still legit.





αce said:


> >Udry Magic
> >Get Armor
> 
> Best logic son.




Was it Tiger Udyr?

Because in last patch his Tigerproc got changed from magical damage to physical damage
just saiyan


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 30, 2013)

Okay this is pretty damn good


----------



## Sansa (Mar 30, 2013)

Fiddle's fear/silence/drain combo is fucking op.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 30, 2013)

Time for Curse vs Dignitas....

That CLG throw MFW, the protect the doublelift just fell after that.


----------



## αce (Mar 30, 2013)

protect doublelift strat is just shit now.


----------



## Maerala (Mar 30, 2013)

Jungle Fiora wasn't enough to make anyone on my team dodge despite all the rage.


----------



## Maerala (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh dear Lord Dignitas is the fugliest group of men I have ever seen.

Curse wins on account of beauty.

/shallow

Dat Lux ban, man. g fucking g.

inb4 more qq and nerf.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 30, 2013)

If you want someone to dodge, go jungle Karthus or jungle Teemo. (chew)


----------



## αce (Mar 30, 2013)

jungle karthus works


----------



## Darth (Mar 30, 2013)

jungle karthus worked* no longer. 

and fml im missing lcs the one week with the super matches.


----------



## Darth (Mar 30, 2013)

αce said:


> >Udry Magic
> >Get Armor
> 
> Best logic son.



big fucking bear man runs up to u and starts hitting u rly fast. 

alas i came to the conclusion that auto attacks = physical damage. my bad. fuck u anyway for bad advice anyway.


----------



## Darth (Mar 30, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Kind of is when he switches with Swain just to lane against Soraka.



let me clarify. 

Solo Lane Twitch doesnt sound tryhard to me. regardless of his lane opponent. then again ap soraka is pretty terribad in lane.


----------



## Didi (Mar 30, 2013)

LIKE I SAID TIGER UDYR IS PHYSICAL DAMAGE NOW



if he was phoenix you should've bought some mres though


----------



## Sansa (Mar 30, 2013)

Penta on akali.

Still lost because team was absolute shit and only me and lux had positive scores.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 30, 2013)

Whom can stop my powerful curse 

Told you scarra was garb.


----------



## Shozan (Mar 30, 2013)

that Navajo dude shitted the bed hard!


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 30, 2013)

Darth said:


> let me clarify.
> 
> Solo Lane Twitch doesnt sound tryhard to me. regardless of his lane opponent. then again ap soraka is pretty terribad in lane.



Had a ranked where someone went Twitch against Singed as a counter pick in top lane. He did crush Singed pretty bad. 

Also CRS, nice win for them. That invasion was pretty bad from Dignitas, I don't know why they wanted to try that. Especially since Kiwikid left and it was a 4 vs 5.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 30, 2013)

Cop still in single digit deaths.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 30, 2013)

Just heard that Dignitas is trading qtpie for Chaox next week.


----------



## Shozan (Mar 30, 2013)

after that game is no surprise


----------



## αce (Mar 30, 2013)

> Cop still in single digit deaths.



when will you learn that cop gets carried like no other
cop is actually sub par compared to doublelift and qtpie. i'd say even zuna is better than him


----------



## OS (Mar 30, 2013)

diana needs a nerf.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 30, 2013)

Athene playing in diamond and Ryze is banned and he has no idea how to use Lux.



> when will you learn that cop gets carried like no other
> cop is actually sub par compared to doublelift and qtpie. i'd say even zuna is better than him


Cop shit on qtpie just now.

CLG and Curse square off after the vulcun v ggu match, so we'll see how he does against Double.

I don't know why you hate on Cop, he's a good AD carry.


----------



## Didi (Mar 30, 2013)

Cop has definitely improved since s2


but I dunno

still feel like doublelift and chaox and qtpie are better


but that might just be nostalgia bias


----------



## αce (Mar 30, 2013)

> Cop shit on qtpie just now.
> 
> CLG and Curse square off after the vulcun v ggu match, so we'll see how he does against Double.
> 
> I don't know why you hate on Cop, he's a good AD carry



That's generally what happens when you start off 2-0 in lane due to invade and all your lanes snowball. Lol.


----------



## Magic (Mar 30, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> diana needs a nerf.


She is beautiful :amazed:amazed:amazed


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 30, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Oh dear Lord Dignitas is the fugliest group of men I have ever seen.
> 
> Curse wins on account of beauty.
> 
> ...



Wtf you on about Adrian?

Imaqtpie is the sexiest man in the pro scene.
Scarra and Kiwikid are both cute and cuddly bears.
Crumbz is manly as fuck.
Patoy is my teenage crush.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 30, 2013)

I decided to watch Athene's stream a bit, and how is this guy diamond?

The only mid he knows how to use is Ryze for starters, he doesn't know how to build Lux, He didn't know how to lane against AD mids.

How is this guy diamond?


----------



## Magic (Mar 30, 2013)

so got like 17 kills akali carried my team, I literally ran all over the map because people died left and right and our adc mid had a slow time just starting the game....we lost but the kill score was very close, ugh just couldnt get those towers down =[

*tips for solo carrying a group, like what champs work? What should I aim to build...*


jesus christ

:<
and this one dude taunted me the entire he thought I was a hot shot -_-


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 30, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I decided to watch Athene's stream a bit, and how is this guy diamond?
> 
> The only mid he knows how to use is Ryze for starters, he doesn't know how to build Lux, He didn't know how to lane against AD mids.
> 
> How is this guy diamond?



He's cheated his way to diamond.
There's threads everywhere about it on reddit.

He basically abuses the system, makes his friends dodge if he doesn't get Ryze.
Duos with golds during placement matches into Diamond because all you need to do there is win.

He's not even a decent Ryze, that's the saddest part.
And then there's the fact that he can never drop from Diamond V.

All in all, he's a cheating little scumbag, but he was the same way in WoW, all of his achievements were never obtained by himself, especially his world first leveling, he always had like 20+ people helping him.

He's a fucking troll/flamer as well, alongside being a hypocrite. Uses donating to charity as a defense every time he gets called out on something negative.
I'm a fucking scumbag but at least I'm honest about it, he just hides behind the millions he's donated to charity and uses it as a ''Get out of jail free'' card, disgusting.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 30, 2013)

He acts like a twat on his stream too.

I don't see how that yu yu hakusho guy could actually like him.

Buuuut, draven decided to top against Volibear and TF decided to be the AD carry.

We all know how this one turned out.


----------



## Darth (Mar 30, 2013)

aand tsm lost their win streak to dig.

gg wp was a close game.


----------



## MrChubz (Mar 30, 2013)

Gotta love Regi. If ulting in to initiate when everyone is out of position doesn't work the first time, what makes him think it will work the second time? And if the second time was pretty much GG barring a miracle, what makes you think it'll save the game the 3rd time?


----------



## Didi (Mar 30, 2013)

SAJIN WAD AND GOGETA SUCK
DARTH IS A TRAITOR


THANK GOD WE HAD THE CHOSEN ONE ON OUR SIDE


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 30, 2013)

conditioning takes a bit longer on gorillas to work


----------



## Sajin (Mar 30, 2013)

Fuck you Didi, me and the chosen one totally carried

Also Lee Sin is fun as fk to play


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 30, 2013)

Didi said:


> SAJIN WAD AND GOGETA SUCK
> DARTH IS A TRAITOR
> 
> 
> THANK GOD WE HAD THE CHOSEN ONE ON OUR SIDE



WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT

NEITHER HAPPY FACE GUY OR NO REACTIONS GUY WERE ON OUR TEAM

IT WAS THIS 3RD CLASS REPLACEMENT


----------



## Didi (Mar 30, 2013)

BUT WE WON

HE WAS OBVIOUSLY OUR MESSIAH


----------



## Didi (Mar 30, 2013)

ALSO IT WAS ME THAT CARRIED, 12/5/13, FUCK YOU


----------



## Sajin (Mar 30, 2013)

22/10/10 is way better, go to hell


----------



## Didi (Mar 30, 2013)

NOPE

WE BOTH HAVE KILLS = (DEATHSx2)+2

BUT I HAVE MORE ASSISTS, BOTH RELATIVE AND ABSOLUTE


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 30, 2013)

it was CLEARLY my zac who...

LOL


----------



## Didi (Mar 30, 2013)

HEY WAD REMEMBER WHEN YOU DID THAT ONE EPIC MOVE WITH ZAC THAT TOTALLY WON US THAT THING?










YEAH ME NEITHER


----------



## Sajin (Mar 30, 2013)

LOL **


----------



## αce (Mar 30, 2013)

clg confuses me
they did really well early against tsm but then threw the game going for a blue buff


now they just shit stomped crs into the ground
12-1 doublelift on twitch, who i need to start playing again btw


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 30, 2013)

All this caps lock in here.


----------



## Magic (Mar 30, 2013)

u smucks should record a game  I want to watch ur antics.


----------



## Darth (Mar 30, 2013)

lol did the random carry u fools to victory? cause clearly my six item ap support sona couldnt do it.


----------



## Darth (Mar 30, 2013)

on the bright side i won both ranked games i played on NA. 

one more game for promotion srs yay


----------



## Sajin (Mar 30, 2013)

He did.

AP Yi + Zyra = op as fuck botlane

And lol Darth I also have one game til promotion srs except I've played 3 total this division, +27-28 gains op


----------



## αce (Mar 30, 2013)

> u smucks should record a game  I want to watch ur antics.



darth and vae skype arguments are fucking comedy
also add me remchu


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 30, 2013)

''Gank top early and I can snowball'' - Elise
''Will gank after red, then'' - Me on Cho.

After red, she's pushed Vlad to his turret.
I gank mid, get FB for an Anivia who can't CS for shit.
Meanwhile, bot never pinks or knows where the wards are, and are losing as Cait Taric vs Soraka Graves.

Guess what, Elise rages at me for not ganking top enough when it's warded 24/7 and she doesn't pink.

Ranked does not amuse me. At least the enemy team defended me and said I was the teams best player and I couldn't do everything


----------



## Sansa (Mar 30, 2013)

All the tards play ranked.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 31, 2013)

Didi said:


> HEY WAD REMEMBER WHEN YOU DID THAT ONE EPIC MOVE WITH ZAC THAT TOTALLY WON US THAT THING?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DUDE I DID THAT ONE COOL BOUNCE ENGAGE AND SHIT


----------



## Sansa (Mar 31, 2013)

Doesn't Vi look like she could be Asian to you?


----------



## αce (Mar 31, 2013)

lol so like
i just played twitch
by far the most op ad i've played in a while
with ignite u can basically just get a free kill at 3 if there's no pink wards


----------



## αce (Mar 31, 2013)

i invested too much time in playing ezreal graves and vayne last season
graves was op as fuck and ezreal was just beyond god like with that w and the ulti didn't mitigate as much dmg for the more people it hit

oh well
time to master twitch


----------



## Sansa (Mar 31, 2013)

Most annoying AD carries are twitch and caitlyn.

Caitlyn because of her ridiculous fucking range and twitch because of his entire kit.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 31, 2013)

>Browsing the web.
>Pictures of ads to a dating website appears
>mfw friends little sister in the photo
>Investigate
>Laugh my ass off

Internet is OP.


----------



## Didi (Mar 31, 2013)

RemChu said:


> u smucks should record a game  I want to watch ur antics.



I probably did record it. Let me upload it for you. It's just a lolreplay file though, so you can't hear us on skype and stuff, but you can see our game at least.


----------



## Darth (Mar 31, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> diana needs a nerf.


go shoot yourself plz


Jiyeon said:


> Doesn't Vi look like she could be Asian to you?



uhm. hell no.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 31, 2013)

EUW low levels are hilarious

Enemy Jax  and Kha Zix lose to my Jax and Ashe. Called me a noob and that i don't know how to play Jax
Next game, our Jax (i was Rammus jungle) gets 2 kills by himself top and the enemy Zed rages about how much of an OP shit Jax is, how the leap is higher range than his dash or whatever...
You have no idea how mad this shitty Zed was. "Buy runes, buy Jax instawin lane"
"Okay, you buy Jax and reach challenger with him"
"What is challenger?"

Man, it's both funny and sad that they do not even realize how bad they are, but try to convince themselves otherwise


----------



## OS (Mar 31, 2013)

I think in Zed's case, maxing his q would be more beneficial.


----------



## Didi (Mar 31, 2013)

and after 2 losses I'm back at 0 points


The name of the game is win lane lose game


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 31, 2013)

gotta play zac man

useless shitstain of champ

but get carried anyways


----------



## αce (Mar 31, 2013)

max e on zed


----------



## OS (Mar 31, 2013)

WAD said:


> gotta play zac man
> 
> useless shitstain of champ
> 
> but get carried anyways



Don't know if it's me or you. But Zac is really good at ganking and annoying. Especially since he has his annoying passive.



αce said:


> max e on zed



I have been told this a lot. But my friend had said that you max q because it does a lot of damage and when you ult it's basically the only ability that does multiple damage with the clones because it doesn't work for e. He also said q is good for nonsustainable champs.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 31, 2013)

Zac's passive is more annoying than Anivia's passive.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 31, 2013)

anivia's passive is definitely better 

i think ive revived from zac's passive like once or twice out of six or seven times


----------



## Darth (Mar 31, 2013)

zac's passive is awesome cause u can spam laugh while its active. 

but getting killed by an anivia egg shooting an ice spike at you just wins the internetz. plus zhonyas golden egg is awesome too


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 31, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Don't know if it's me or you. But Zac is really good at ganking and annoying. Especially since he has his annoying passive.
> 
> 
> *
> I have been told this a lot. But my friend had said that you max q because it does a lot of damage and when you ult it's basically the only ability that does multiple damage with the clones because it doesn't work for e. He also said q is good for nonsustainable champs.*



What...? His E does extra damage for each champ around, it also slows more.

Please get Zed out of your set, you don't know how to play him.
Q is maxed last because it's still scaling well with AD.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 31, 2013)

Anyone up for IP farm? WAD me and Ace so far.


----------



## Santí (Mar 31, 2013)

I should IP farm, but I haven't really played all month and am super rusty and clueless of the new meta. I'll be more of a hindrance than ever.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 31, 2013)

ill.be on at around 7 if your still playing


----------



## Didi (Mar 31, 2013)

can bronze assholes stop getting caught all the time pls


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 31, 2013)

WAD making best plays with Lee kick in to Lux binding-laser.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 31, 2013)

yo whoever say udyr tiger does phy damage now u r wron


----------



## αce (Mar 31, 2013)

> ill.be on at around 7 if your still playing



ill be back at like 7
im gonna shower for no reason cuz super self conscious and shit


----------



## Didi (Mar 31, 2013)

WAD said:


> yo whoever say udyr tiger does phy damage now u r wron



oh

I see


It was in pbe notes


but apparently didn't make it through to live


good, it's stronger with magic damage, harder to itemize considering he's also slapping you in the face hard with as buff for which you need armor, but need mres for the proc


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 31, 2013)

Shen top is OP.

But WAD gets mad when my map awareness is shit and I never ult


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 31, 2013)

αce said:


> ill be back at like 7
> im gonna shower for no reason cuz super self conscious and shit



gg ur sister slaying u



Didi said:


> oh
> 
> I see
> 
> ...



dude udyr is op as fuck

u cant turtlefag anymore but i bet u can still bitchslap people in lane and yo ive been trying AP udyr

rofl that shit is COMEDY 

also when he goes to stun u in bear form he does a little minijump now which is REALLY good 

rageblade/nashors/malady/lich bane



Vae said:


> Shen top is OP.
> 
> But WAD gets mad when my map awareness is shit and I never ult



>admits map awareness is his worst attribute
>favors Shen when available

...okay...

>"i'm trying to improve my map awareness"
>"YO TELL ME WHEN TO ULT"

>DEFEATING THE PURPOSE


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 31, 2013)

Leave me alone, WAD


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 31, 2013)

I think i should stop telling people they are bad in low level normals

The problem is not that they are bad, but that they don't see it. They don't see their flaws. Enemy Veigar loses horribly "more luck noob"

That's the shittiest thing i hear people say. Luck is responsible every time an enemy survives. I was soloing baron with TF, BotRK and Negatron (not doing a very good job at it, wanted to see how well i'll do), and the same enemy Veigar comes when i was at 30-40 % HP, and i stomp him and he just went "more luck nob" again. Holy shit these people.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 31, 2013)

Watching GGU vs Complexity is like watching a silver league ranked games.
So many mistakes and stupid plays everywhere, it's hard to watch


----------



## Magic (Mar 31, 2013)

Vae said:


> Anyone up for IP farm? WAD me and Ace so far.



Yo I'm down,
but uhhh

can I play aggressive this time? :amazed


----------



## Magic (Mar 31, 2013)

Didi said:


> I probably did record it. Let me upload it for you. It's just a lolreplay file though, so you can't hear us on skype and stuff, but you can see our game at least.



Thank you didi!!!1


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 31, 2013)

Snoopeh going to space camp, being replaced by Malunoo.

Fuck yeah


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 31, 2013)

''Tiamat is a really strong item on Fizz. It gives him more splash. #punsofdamage (Thanks to @RiotQu1ksh0t for helping with this one)''

Phreak on facebook


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 31, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Thank you didi!!!1



Just look at Didi

Look at his play and laugh


----------



## Didi (Mar 31, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Just look at Didi
> 
> Look at his play and laugh



You mean how I utterly devastated their anuses with AP Sion?


yup, sure was hilarious


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 31, 2013)

Teemo Heimer top, most annoying top lane I've faced in ages 

Adrian fed Swain as usual, but me and Ace carry hard 

No problems.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 31, 2013)

I absolutely love it when the other team starts talking shit because they get an early game lead then as the game goes on they get roflstomped because they're garbage.

Then the butthurt that they type in all chat is just wonderful.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 31, 2013)

I remember WAD suggested we go botlane as Heimer Teeto.

That was quite possibly the worst LoL game of my life

Support Heimerdinger is fucking useless smh


----------



## OS (Mar 31, 2013)

It's getting bad guys, I found a video of Nicole stripping in the shower. Naked 

And holy shit she's covering her boobs now.


----------



## Didi (Mar 31, 2013)

who the fuck is Nicole


----------



## OS (Mar 31, 2013)

Some Plat or Diamond player(iirc) that streams LoL and has best tits NA. Old Sona splash tier.


----------



## Didi (Mar 31, 2013)

...



link pls


----------



## Santí (Mar 31, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Old Sona splash tier.





Didi said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> link pls



**


----------



## OS (Mar 31, 2013)

to what? the strip or her stream? She's on now.


----------



## Raidoton (Mar 31, 2013)

Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## Maerala (Mar 31, 2013)

Vae said:


> Teemo Heimer top, most annoying top lane I've faced in ages
> 
> Adrian fed Swain as usual, but me and Ace carry hard
> 
> No problems.



Mang, don't post that shit on here. 

That Swain was top tier trash. 2000+ ping op.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 31, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> to what? the strip or her stream? She's on now.



Strip pls, PM me.


----------



## Santí (Mar 31, 2013)

I'll take both.


----------



## Maerala (Mar 31, 2013)

Ace and James on Skype:

James: What do you use to click stuff?
Ace: Your mouse.

g
g


----------



## Didi (Mar 31, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> to what? the strip or her stream? She's on now.





Sant? said:


> I'll take both.



^              **


----------



## Sansa (Mar 31, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> It's getting bad guys, I found a video of Nicole stripping in the shower. Naked
> 
> And holy shit she's covering her boobs now.



I saw two of her stripping to music.

Links to the shower one please.


----------



## OS (Mar 31, 2013)

Enjoy gentlemen


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 31, 2013)

Not bad


----------



## OS (Mar 31, 2013)

She's off now but her stream is Best Nicole NA or something.

Here's her yt account.


----------



## Didi (Mar 31, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> She's off now but her stream is Best Nicole NA or something.
> 
> Here's her yt account.


----------



## Didi (Mar 31, 2013)

Then again Mia Rose plays as well I suppose


----------



## OS (Mar 31, 2013)

You say it like she's some monster 

The only monster thing about her is her tits


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 1, 2013)

mia rose is fucking disgusting


----------



## OS (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## Vaeny (Apr 1, 2013)

Tried AP Cho for the first time.
Turned out better than I expected


----------



## Sansa (Apr 1, 2013)

I was in like 3 queues with this guy who begged to adc but I was higher in the pick order than him all 3 times and picked a carry.

Then I finally got into a game just now and he was the enemy adc and he said in all chat as soon as the game started:
"I can't wait to kill this mf."

I dumpstered on him for talking shit and being bad.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 1, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> She's off now but her stream is Best Nicole NA or something.
> 
> Here's her yt account.


----------



## Didi (Apr 1, 2013)

LAURA CROFT


----------



## Darth (Apr 1, 2013)

Oh Vulcan Mancloud played Quinn mid vs Nyjacky and I heard he did well . Shame i missed the game.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 1, 2013)

Young Swain Gretzky.

Is Pooksie dating a curse player or something?


----------



## Darth (Apr 1, 2013)

of course not jieyon. what gave you that idea?


----------



## Sansa (Apr 1, 2013)

I heard she was sucking Voyboy's dick in a subway.


----------



## Darth (Apr 1, 2013)

clearly your sources are delusional.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 1, 2013)

Yeah. **


----------



## Sansa (Apr 1, 2013)

LOL

POOKSIE CALLED COP A PUSSY ON HER STREAM AND SAID HE'LL RUN AWAY FROM TEAMFIGHTS TO PROTECT HIS KDA


Cop is getting shit on by a drunk pooksie


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 1, 2013)

April fools day and we get a teemo infested reddit with a league of draven wiki. Oh and CHEW.

Awesome.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 1, 2013)

The Teemo game is rather cute.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 1, 2013)

this teemo theme is epic


----------



## αce (Apr 1, 2013)

voyboy why
probably likes that kinky shit


----------



## Darth (Apr 1, 2013)

lost 4 ranked games in a row.

said fuck imma tryhard this next game.

was last pick but team gave me mid. picked diana went 13/1/1. felt damn good. 

then realized i queued for a normal.  

fuck.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 1, 2013)

come here darth


----------



## Didi (Apr 1, 2013)

Darth said:


> lost 4 ranked games in a row.
> 
> said fuck imma tryhard this next game.
> 
> ...



ahahahaha


okay that's pretty fucking funny


----------



## αce (Apr 1, 2013)

> Wow Jacky tried to get on the plane for Vegas and his visa expired, he is being deported back to china​




LOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## αce (Apr 1, 2013)

Fucking St and his April fools
Although Jacky is so fob I'd believe it


----------



## Cronos (Apr 1, 2013)

Didi said:


> ahahahaha
> 
> 
> okay that's pretty fucking funny



happened to a guy in my queue today 

he was like wut im in draft


----------



## Darth (Apr 1, 2013)

αce said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOL



lol if that's true imma laugh so hard.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 1, 2013)

Why do I not play Jayce more? He's such an easy champ to play and carry games with, yet I've only played 4 games with him this season


----------



## Didi (Apr 1, 2013)

CHEW is awesome
Astro Teemo minigame is also cool


----------



## Cronos (Apr 1, 2013)

didi

bend over


----------



## Santí (Apr 1, 2013)

Someone play with me. I've played less than 10 games in this entire month. LoL was something I did with my former best friend and room mate, but now we don't talk anymore and our friendship died since we got into a fight and he moved out. I've lost all motivation since


----------



## Cronos (Apr 1, 2013)

go talk to your friend baaka


----------



## Didi (Apr 1, 2013)

Cronos said:


> didi
> 
> bend over



o-okay cronos-kun 



Sant? said:


> Someone play with me. I've played less than 10 games in this entire month. LoL was something I did with my former best friend and room mate, but now we don't talk anymore and our friendship died since we got into a fight and he moved out. I've lost all motivation since



what are you, a girl? Talk to him ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Magic (Apr 1, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Someone play with me. I've played less than 10 games in this entire month. LoL was something I did with my former best friend and room mate, but now we don't talk anymore and our friendship died since we got into a fight and he moved out. I've lost all motivation since



Sex complicates a relationship.


----------



## Santí (Apr 1, 2013)

You ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Men don't talk about their feelings to one another.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 1, 2013)

me and didi do

are you calling us gay ?


----------



## Santí (Apr 1, 2013)

I am calling you woman.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 1, 2013)

i have a penis sized clit


----------



## Nim (Apr 1, 2013)

Can't play LoL right now so Chew and Astro Teemo came at the right moment :3


----------



## Didi (Apr 1, 2013)

Sant? said:


> You ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Men don't talk about their feelings to one another.



That's right, that's why you just need to talk to him and you will be instant bros again because that's how men do shit. No emotional bullshit, just sleep on it and bam everything is fine, forgive and forget yo.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 1, 2013)

that's how didi forgave me for cheating


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 1, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Someone play with me. I've played less than 10 games in this entire month. LoL was something I did with my former best friend and room mate, but now we don't talk anymore and our friendship died since we got into a fight and he moved out. I've lost all motivation since



Are you a woman?
Real men get in to a fight then are cool the next day.
Sounds like you both have a vagina.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm 4-0 with Trynd this season.

Trynd jungle carry OP.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 1, 2013)

if i were to make a journal of all my LoL experiences on low levels EUW it'd be the best selling drama.

it's almost like poetry, their whining that is


----------



## Sansa (Apr 1, 2013)

6-0 in the jungle this season.

I should just main jungle and show Santi how to do it.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 1, 2013)

make a jungling tutorial called

"jungling 101 for getting that bronze 4"


----------



## Darth (Apr 1, 2013)

im 29-4 with Vi this season. 

lol


----------



## Santí (Apr 1, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> 6-0 in the jungle this season.
> 
> I should just main jungle and show Santi how to do it.



Get the fuck out.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 1, 2013)

@Gogeta 
 fuck you mang 

4-1 with Trynd now because even though I was man handling Nid top, Mid, jung, and bot fed their carry, their jungle, and their support.

Some guy just said Malphite used to be op and that there's no reason to ban him anymore.

GG.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 1, 2013)

HOLY SHIT THIS NEW UDYR

SAINT CARRYING SO HARD


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 1, 2013)

new udyr is gud cuz that bear jump shit


----------



## Sansa (Apr 1, 2013)

7-0 in the jungle now.

I'll just main tryndamere til Challenger.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 1, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> 7-0 in the jungle now.
> 
> I'll just main tryndamere til Challenger.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 1, 2013)

Trynd's jungle clear is so fast.

I love ganking little teemos and critting them to death.

90% crit ftw.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 1, 2013)

gl wit trynd jungle past silver on da realzies


----------



## αce (Apr 1, 2013)

> I'll just main tryndamere til Challenger.



lol
lol
lol
lol


----------



## Darth (Apr 1, 2013)

WAD said:


> gl wit trynd jungle past Bronze II on da realzies



FTFY           *


----------



## αce (Apr 1, 2013)

real talk though
if you're gonna do that trynd jungle
you don't need statik shiv AND phantom dancer
just like, get a bloodthirster or last whisper or something


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 1, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> @Gogeta
> fuck you mang
> 
> 4-1 with Trynd now because even though I was man handling Nid top, Mid, jung, and bot fed their carry, their jungle, and their support.
> ...



Maybe at bronze and silver you need to ban him, but beyond that he's not an issue to deal with since people know how to play.
In silver he's just banned because otherwise people start QQing and say GG.
He almost never wins games in silver from my experience.


----------



## OS (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## Sansa (Apr 1, 2013)

αce said:


> real talk though
> if you're gonna do that trynd jungle
> you don't need statik shiv AND phantom dancer
> just like, get a bloodthirster or last whisper or something



I don't usually end up having to build a LW because no one in bronze builds armour.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 1, 2013)

4 win ip boost for NA yay


----------



## Didi (Apr 1, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> 4 win ip boost for NA yay



ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME



EVERY FUCKING TIME


NA DOWN FOR 1 HOUR? HERE HAVE RP/WINBOOSTS/HOOKERS!
EUW DOWN FOR 1 WEEK? HUH WHAT'S EUW?



fucking Riot


----------



## Sansa (Apr 1, 2013)

Gotta promote in your base of operations better than you do in your branches


----------



## Darth (Apr 1, 2013)

Didi said:


> ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME
> 
> 
> 
> ...



to be fair,  a four win ip boost is pretty damn worthless. 

also sry WAD for the unannounced exit. my power went out right before i hit start >.>


----------



## OS (Apr 1, 2013)

So does Muramana really work with kha?


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 1, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> So does Muramana really work with kha?



Lol, yes? Why would you even need to ask this.


----------



## αce (Apr 1, 2013)

Yes, it works on his Q for 1063263402623406 damages.



also, everyone, since I know we're all ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and ahve free time, watch the videos on this channel. fucking episode 1 alone was hilarious





"He calls himself the might of Demacia . But others call him "Bush-ren". He always hides in bush to peer at a beauty butt or kill passing noobs"


----------



## OS (Apr 1, 2013)

Is it a starting item or a mid game one?


----------



## Didi (Apr 1, 2013)

Just buy a tear early


And upgrade it when it's almost fully stacked or when you have money to spend or whatever


----------



## αce (Apr 1, 2013)

The guy behind him...looks dignified, is called Jarvan IV. _Or simply Jay_. His father is king , And of course, he is a father sucker. The other scary man, Xin Zhao or "Kick Ass Xin", as he always stabs ass with spear. Why is he scary. *epic voice* CAUSE 90% XIN ARE NOOBS"


----------



## Sansa (Apr 1, 2013)

Should I buy Corki, Nid, or Ez?


----------



## αce (Apr 1, 2013)

im having too much fun with this shit
someone entertain me


----------



## αce (Apr 1, 2013)

Okay
I'm fucking done
Good night


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 1, 2013)

gonna actually get some games in tonight (lol i passed out this afternoon wtf)

lets see how i do in diamond

though itll be hard to tell

cuz 'leagues info processing' zzz


----------



## Sansa (Apr 2, 2013)

Nid or Xin?

Decisions, Decisions, Decisions.


----------



## Sajin (Apr 2, 2013)

How is that a decision

Just pick Xin and be a man


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## Vaeny (Apr 2, 2013)

Finally managed to achieve full build ADC, ABOUT DAMN TIME.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 2, 2013)

Actually, just got my IP boosts so I can push for Ezzzzzreal.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Apr 2, 2013)

In the past 3 months or so I played 1 ranked match, I think I developed some sort of solo que anxiety


----------



## Sansa (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 2, 2013)

Didi said:


> ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think anyone from NA cared about the downtime either. So I thought it was a slap in the face for other regions that always have downtime and lags and shit. And NA gets downtime for 12 hours and they give us IP boosts.


WTF is EUW? Fuck that shit


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 2, 2013)

EUW has a permanent bonus in that they don't have Brazilians.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 2, 2013)

Lol, bitches complaining about no boosts on EUW

WE GET NOTHING ON EUNE
NOT EVEN A BIT OF RED ATTENTION
NONE

There is like a FeralPony AMA but he answers 3-4 questions every 2-3 days at best

there are 20~ pages and he has not answered half the questions in the thread


We get no boosts, no red activity, nothing. You at least have red activity


It is true that all of Riot posts on NA all the time, but god damn it man, EUW isn't as bad as you all make it out to be


Also Chubz EUW has Russians and EUNE has Polish


----------



## Darth (Apr 2, 2013)

I heard dem frenchies were terror though


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 2, 2013)

Zac is pretty fun despite looking like shit.

Can do a ton of damage building nothing but tank.


----------



## Darth (Apr 2, 2013)

Zac deals damage?

noway..

Every time i see a zac use his Q i feel like it does virtually no damage..


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 2, 2013)

These AllStar votes for EU are pathetic, Snoopeh keeping up with Diamond? Yellowpete winning the ADC vote and not CandyPanda?
Wickd beating sOAZ for top?

The fuck is this


----------



## Cronos (Apr 2, 2013)

popularity contest i guess

i voted diamond jungle, bjergsen mid, candy adc, soaz top and edward support


----------



## Sansa (Apr 2, 2013)

Renekton is fun.


----------



## Darth (Apr 2, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Renekton is fun.



fascinating


----------



## Sajin (Apr 2, 2013)

Got to promotion series with just 4 games

Lost it 0-2 with op Akali 

I'll never get plat


----------



## Magic (Apr 2, 2013)

αce said:


> Yes, it works on his Q for 1063263402623406 damages.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THis is pretty fucking awesome...


----------



## Sansa (Apr 2, 2013)

Got Ez.

Fucked everyone on TTT.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 2, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Got Ez.
> 
> Fucked everyone on TTT.



Must have been some bad 3v3 players.
Ezreal isn't all that great in 3v3, since bruisers dominate the place and they're made for killing ADCs.


----------



## αce (Apr 2, 2013)

> These AllStar votes for EU are pathetic, Snoopeh keeping up with Diamond? Yellowpete winning the ADC vote and not CandyPanda?
> Wickd beating sOAZ for top?



xspecial doublelift in NA
gg we're fucked


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 2, 2013)

αce said:


> xspecial doublelift in NA
> gg we're fucked



Still can't spell his name right, can you?


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 2, 2013)

Need help badly, i redownloaded LoL from the site and trying to reinstall LoL(the other guy got a virus) and it  then my bps turns 0...Calculating time remaining...


----------



## Darth (Apr 2, 2013)

not nearly as fucked as the EU scene is gonna be.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 2, 2013)

I missed like 75% of my Ez ults just now.

I forgot how hard skill shotting was.


----------



## OS (Apr 2, 2013)

The Ice Witch doesn't have that cool of a design from what is shown.


----------



## αce (Apr 2, 2013)

eu scene is actually fucked
turns out eu fans are more braindead than na fans
like the na team might legitimately beat the eu team if they send froggen and wickd


----------



## Sansa (Apr 2, 2013)

When are they going to face each other?


----------



## Darth (Apr 2, 2013)

αce said:


> eu scene is actually fucked
> turns out eu fans are more braindead than na fans
> like the na team might legitimately beat the eu team if they send froggen and wickd



lol froggen and wickd are like top 3 for their respective positions tho. only other top laner worth mentioning in eu is soaz. darien and kevin suck. 

froggen's just as good as xpeke and alex ich. all three of whom are better than oce. 

nono im much more worried about them maybe sending pete or snoopeh. krepo's a solid choice as well though tbh.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 2, 2013)

My lineup would be
sOAZ
Diamondprox
xPeke
CandyPanda
Edward

And for NA,
Dyrus
Saintvicious
Scarra
Doublelift
Patoy


----------



## Darth (Apr 2, 2013)

i voted for xpecial over patoy but tbf patoy has been playing well.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 2, 2013)

BJERGSEN    !


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 2, 2013)

Don't forget you can vote once a day, btw.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 2, 2013)

lol you can easily cheat the system, i voted like 5 times today


----------



## αce (Apr 2, 2013)

> lol froggen and wickd are like top 3 for their respective positions tho.  only other top laner worth mentioning in eu is soaz. darien and kevin  suck.
> 
> froggen's just as good as xpeke and alex ich. all three of whom are better than oce.
> 
> nono im much more worried about them maybe sending pete or snoopeh. krepo's a solid choice as well though tbh.



yes but froggen would just farm and play defensive mids while the other mid just farms as well.

alex ich would make the opposing mid laner a fucking fountain laner for the rest of the game


----------



## Darth (Apr 2, 2013)

lol defensive mids. 

u must not have seen his Lee Sin/Kass.


----------



## Darth (Apr 2, 2013)

this guy has u beat wad.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 2, 2013)

dude warwick jungle is op as fuck its the OG

i was thinking of bringing it back

u just play relatively safe early and once ur 6 those ganks cant fail no matter who ur playing with in yolo q

also several things have made ww more viable recently

1. lessened price of razors (now easy back after first clear so u can clear faster)
2. a little bit less emphasis on aoe-clearing junglers

also he may not have the greatest ganks pre-6 but u can still countergank early on warwick with double buffs is still one of the strongest duelists and not many other junglers in teh current meta can really stand up to him


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 2, 2013)

lol i basically like his argument tho

he's like 

"all our blue buffs r belong to me"

he somewhat has a point tho


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 2, 2013)

Difference between WAD and that guy is that WAD was never Plat in season 1 or 2.

This guy was.


----------



## Darth (Apr 2, 2013)

i thought that was kinda subjective tho tbh. blue buff's biggest value is in the mana regen imo not the cdr or the gold/exp. 

and honestly imo vi is a better version of warwick in the jungle.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 2, 2013)

''The fact that Patoy is behind Aphro and Xpecial is crazy to me. Not even trying to be mean the guy is just clearly the best support NA. #LCS''

Elementz on twitter, though he deleted my comment on an earlier post where he was whoring for votes about Patoy deserving it more.

This fucking cunt.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 2, 2013)

thing about vi vs. warwick is ww's damage is primarily magical so its good if u dont want to be ad-heavy


----------



## Didi (Apr 2, 2013)

wait


you were meant to vote for the strongest players?


I just voted for the players I like to see play the most
cuz it said favourite iirc


voted:
soaz
diamond
froggen
yellowpete
krepo


if strongest, at least yellowpete would be different, and maybe xpeke or alex instead of froggen
and maybe different support too but I can't bail on cutie krepo ^________^


----------



## Darth (Apr 2, 2013)

yeah but vi shreds armor tho.


----------



## Didi (Apr 2, 2013)

Vi has longer range on her ult


But WW's suppress is longer, and it's instant

plus it deals more single target damage if you have more AD (200% vs 140%), though the base is 30 damage lower
But of course the value is way lower if you get interrupted before getting all strikes off, while Vi can't get interrupted


----------



## Maerala (Apr 2, 2013)

Got carried by a Fiora who went 16/0/7.

It was beautiful.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 2, 2013)

Ezzzreal carries hard man.

Got shit on for the first 10 minutes by corki, then turned it around and dumpstered on their team.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 2, 2013)

The thing about WW's ult, it can be cancelled. Vi's ult, they are going to be knocked up no matter what. 

Is there anything that's not OP as shit WAD?

Also fuck ZAC. Hate that champion.

His Q is shit, his passive is meh. But everything else is a fucking bitch. If he lands the stun on you, you're dead. Can't do anything about that fucking ult either.


----------



## Darth (Apr 2, 2013)

what max said. vi's ult cant be stopped, has longer range, has great aoe cc and damage, and scales harder. 

Vi's jist a better warwick.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 2, 2013)

Zac is legit worthy of a ban now.

His passive is fucking annoying, and his entire kit is obnoxious.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 2, 2013)

present for 22 out of 24 kills in the game
basically i just ganked mid/bot exclusively (except once early on lee sin to give akali some breathing room til 6 but then she basically got camped by vi and had given lee a killing spree)

so im like ok their jungle is focusing on top but im still making plays top and mid so i think thats better distribution

then i made a pro counterplay bot and we came out in a 4 for 0 and got dragon and we basically hard snowballed i was unkillable longggggg before i finished most of my items basically after locket 

morg kept calling herself support cuz forever assist 

akali roamed and came back into the game and got fed 

akali op as fuck


----------



## Darth (Apr 2, 2013)

k now i can buy Sej.


----------



## Darth (Apr 2, 2013)

dat 0/7 Diana


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 2, 2013)

like its rather simple how assassins like diana play

theyre always aggressive 

and they are the greatest risks in the game

ergo doesnt it make sense as a jungler to devote most of ur time to shutting down whichever lane has an assassin most?

(except akali cuz shes op as fuck and can make a comeback in a 5v5 thats thrown easily)


----------



## Darth (Apr 2, 2013)

well j4 morgs is a nasty camp for any champ archetype not just assassins.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 2, 2013)

same with thresh/j4 lol its like guaranteed ganks


----------



## Didi (Apr 2, 2013)

omg



pls na


pls bring back Chicks Dig Elo



fuck EU I will cheer for NA so hard


actually no cuz I want that delisius third world's spot for EU


but still

CDE FUCK YEAH!



with double instead of chauster on ad ofc




it's also what saint just said in a vlog as the best possible na line up


CDE
CDE
CDE


----------



## Darth (Apr 2, 2013)

lol wad keep posting victories of u winning with the j4/akali combo and we'll keep not caring


----------



## Santí (Apr 2, 2013)

Diana is just a poor man's Akali.


----------



## Darth (Apr 2, 2013)

negged      *


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 2, 2013)

repped

also i havent played akali in a while

tho i did just have another immortal game as shen

had a king TF/lee tho

that shit was broken


----------



## Sansa (Apr 2, 2013)

Diana and Akali are horrifying when you're the AD carry.


----------



## αce (Apr 2, 2013)

> Ezzzreal carries hard man.
> 
> Got shit on for the first 10 minutes by corki, then turned it around and dumpstered on their team.



aka other team sucked




also wad is like the original michael jarvan
we never lose with that shit


----------



## Sansa (Apr 2, 2013)

Dogs can fly.

Confirmed on St.Vicious's stream.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 2, 2013)

went 3-0 today and apparently thats enough to qualify for my diamond 4 promotion series o.O

this thing might actually tempt me to go for challenger


----------



## Sansa (Apr 2, 2013)

"even tho i didnt lag, ima say i lagged" - Cop 2013


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 2, 2013)

Time for some jungle Ezreal


----------



## Magic (Apr 2, 2013)

Vae said:


> Time for some jungle Ezreal


That sounds terrible.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 2, 2013)

Ap Karma too stronk

Sej rework is going to be OP

Q does knockup and % max hp damage.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 2, 2013)

RemChu said:


> That sounds terrible.





You're terrible


----------



## OS (Apr 2, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> Ap Karma too stronk
> 
> Sej rework is going to be OP
> 
> Q does knockup and % max hp damage.



She needs to stay strong. The only way to make her op is to either give her a good waveclear or allow her Q to work like Lux's E


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 2, 2013)

Every AD carry can jungle, but usually their ganks aren't that great since they don't have the best CC. And of course you need someone else to build tanky


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 2, 2013)

diamond 4 y0


----------



## Sansa (Apr 2, 2013)

If Jungle Karthus can work, Jungle Ezreal can work.

Ezreal is my new favourite AD carry, he's so fun.


----------



## Santí (Apr 2, 2013)

Jungle Karthus only works because he can gank all 3 lanes simultaneously.


----------



## gangryou319 (Apr 2, 2013)

Varus is my favorite adc but is ezreal a better champ? Like in your guys opinion which adc is better ez or varus, or are they the same an its just up to you(the player) skill level?


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 2, 2013)

gangryou319 said:


> Varus is my favorite adc but is ezreal a better champ? Like in your guys opinion which adc is better ez or varus, or are they the same an its just up to you(the player) skill level?



It depends, they do different things, work differently well in different comps.

Personally, I think Varus is amazing but Ezreal is really great at multiple things.

Varus is something you'd pick when they have no pure assassins or amazing gap closers like Vi/Kha/Akali.

I'd play Ezreal against a team you need to escape and kite a lot against.

Varus is also great if your team has no real CC.


----------



## OS (Apr 2, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> Every AD carry can jungle, but usually their ganks aren't that great since they don't have the best CC. And of course you need someone else to build tanky



Twitch is a good jungler.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 3, 2013)

I just played a game where I kited singed to death on like 3 seperate occasions lol.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 3, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I just played a game where I kited singed to death on like 3 seperate occasions lol.



You face the worst people.


----------



## Magic (Apr 3, 2013)

Vae said:


> You're terrible




Oh shit u have BL2

add me on steam 
iRemChu  nickname Ninja Remchu


----------



## Sansa (Apr 3, 2013)

He made it too predictable when he would drop his slow, so I just arcane shifted out of it before it hit me.

The rest is just eq combos and aas.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 3, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Oh shit u have BL2
> 
> add me on steam
> iRemChu  nickname Ninja Remchu



That's a cracked copy


----------



## αce (Apr 3, 2013)

lol remember when ezreal w reduced attack speed? you basically couldn't lose lane to anyone except graves, who was just taking dumps on other peoples bot lanes for the longest time - then they nerfed buckshot and his base attack speed. then there was his ulti which didn't mitigate as much damage per unit as it does now. and arcane shift got nerfed a shit load too since its a mini flash

ezreal was fucking broken as shit





he's better than varus though since he can basically do more. kite for days, poke, pushing power and more of a flexible build too






although if the PBE changes come through and vayne has a condemn range longer than her auto attack ranger then fucking lol. just play vayne every game bot.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 3, 2013)

Didi said:


> wait
> 
> 
> you were meant to vote for the strongest players?
> ...



the region that wins gets an extra spot at worlds


----------



## αce (Apr 3, 2013)

> the region that wins gets an extra spot at worlds



The WE/IG combo is going to basically take a dump on everyone unless Maknoon/Insec destroy everyone else in the world....which has a high change of happening. Yeah, let's send Voyboy against Maknoon. Good fucking idea. He's so aggro that he's just gonna get his shit wrecked by insec and plus maknoon can just outplay him straight up. 

Although Misaya and Ambition are also going to dump on NA mids. Also don't fucking send Reginald. He's gonna go ham on like Misaya or Ambition and just die.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 3, 2013)

i know, but with that attitude, why even play ?


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 3, 2013)

G fucking G.

Been trying to talk to this one guy for over a week now, but he never responds.
Finally I write to him and ask him why he won't talk to me.

''I don't know who the fuck you are, what do you want?''

Then I realized I forgot to tell him who I was cause name change.
Turns out he was wondering where I'd gone off to


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 3, 2013)

i will be the child of prophecy to unite eu and na against the asian overlords


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 3, 2013)

Vae said:


> G fucking G.
> 
> Been trying to talk to this one guy for over a week now, but he never responds.
> Finally I write to him and ask him why he won't talk to me.
> ...



You changed your name? What.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 3, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> You changed your name? What.



RustyLax to Vaeny.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 3, 2013)

hey yea

lets pick vayne into vi

:|


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 3, 2013)

wow just wow

how is it that i get all the dravens that fucking SUCK

apparently draven/janna lost lane to varus/sona because apparently janna had this master tactician strategy where she only bought the components of philo stone and got the last hit on the double golems in order to b lvl 1 to get it

and apparently draven getting zoned during that time was enough to lose the lane

DESPITE me camping that lane like 5 or 6 times as lee sin and i did remarkably well in early game

but akali eventually beat nasus and roamed while he froze top and we tried defending 4v5 but fucking nasus in solo q makes me want to punch babies especially with tp

only mid teeto vs. diana won his lane

i hate solo q

night


----------



## Darth (Apr 3, 2013)

Anyone else hear a Diamond 4 player complaining about Solo queue?

Yeah me neither.

Also, there's voice chat built in the Chinese client wtf.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 3, 2013)

WAD said:


> wow just wow
> 
> how is it that i get all the dravens that fucking SUCK
> 
> ...



This actually suprises you? News flash buddy, Varus beats Draven and Sona works amazingly well against a non-sustain lane.
Janna can't do anything in that lane.


----------



## Darth (Apr 3, 2013)

Janna can do plenty dude u cray. Draven Janna should win pretty hard pre 6 as long as they dont try to farm all day. Janna hella rewards aggressive play.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 3, 2013)

Lol you're full of shit, she's not a great early champ in lane at all.
Maybe 2v1 she's great but 2v2 she's not that great anymore.


----------



## Darth (Apr 3, 2013)

keep hating. 

Janna is the wind. The wind is eternal.


----------



## Darth (Apr 3, 2013)

I dropped 100 LKS in 5 days. 

Damn that's demoralizing. The laptop I'm using is hella uncomfortable to use. I think I'll start going back to Lan cafe's again.


----------



## Darth (Apr 3, 2013)

MuffinQT getting replaced by Bloodwater. Chaox going to Asia and VMan gets perm'd again. 

LCS voting is up again btw for those of you who don't know. So far in the NA voting Scarra and Doublelift have the largest percentages. Scarra's sitting at 52%.


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 3, 2013)

Faced a Vayne top lane as Singed... the horror


----------



## Darth (Apr 3, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> Faced a Vayne top lane as Singed... the horror



I actually faced a Vayne top in my last game as Shen top. I don't usually toplane as Shen anymore these days but I remember that game because of how badly I wrecked that Vayne. I didn't get any early kills on her but I let her push to turret and for some reason won in cs by a pretty significant margin. Sure I was taking a lot of harass but an early dorans shield/tabi pretty much negated any damage Vayne could bring to bear until mid game. At which point I casually bullied her in lane. 

She rage quit at 20 minutes when her team wouldn't surrender. (They were winning mid and bot pretty handily even though my jungler was only ganking bot/mid cause I was set top). 

Really I hate players that under-perform and then quit trying because they lose any motivation to play. It's like, bitch please, you're playing a team game. The goal is to win as a team, not to do well on your own.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 3, 2013)

I don't like giving up, though there are some games that you have to admit it's a loss. When the score is 0-20, I doubt there's a comeback unless the enemy team fucks it up really hard. (I mean I've seen it happen... but it's super, super rare). 

There are people who give up after first blood lol. GG this bot lane/mid lane/jungler/top lane. That just makes it even more demoralizing. It doesn't help at all.



> and apparently draven getting zoned during that time was enough to lose the lane



Yeah I'm not surprised. You leave your ADC alone in a 1 vs 2 situation, he'll be pretty zoned enough to lose the lane. Especially if his support comes back in lane and the support will still be level 1 while the enemy team is level 3.

Vayne top? I don't know if I like the double ADC comp. I just had that comp and it was horrible in teamfights. We had no tank / bruisers so all of our carries got fucked.

I feel if you're going to go ADC top, you should go bruiser bottom or maybe even Jayce bottom to fit with the team comp in teamfights. Or at least, build a comp around double ADC that works.


----------



## Darth (Apr 3, 2013)

dude i hate bot lane. 

relying on someone else to help you win lane is like the dumbest thing ever. 

i think even if you suck mechanically, as long as you have good game knowledge and know how to trade and when to play passive/aggressive you can win bot lane. cause honestly, it's more dependent on your synergy with your partner and your decision making. 

like top and mid are all mechanics imo. sure you need decent game knowledge if you're the call maker for your team. Knowing when to push for objectives and force or bait teamfights. As well as controlling vision on the map and ganking lanes. 

All of that is obviously less mechanical and more related towards game theory. 

And I won't deny that mid/late game ADC is very much so about having good mechanics. But I just feel that during laning phase you can generally get away with having poor mechanics as long as you excel in having good judgement.


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 3, 2013)

Well at least Shen has a gap closer and a taunt and a shield and a ranged attack... but Singed :/ If I tried to slow and fling her but she just tumbled away and knocked me back... And I was buying a Dorans Shield and Ninja Tabi as well since about 11 less damage from auto attacks is nice, but her silver bolts still dealt a lot of damage... I was building a frozen heart and Randuins Omen and we somehow won late game but the laning phase was baaad for me...

@Demonic Shaman
Yeah having 2 AD carries on the enemy side was the reasons why we won our late game. And a very fed Shaco


----------



## Darth (Apr 3, 2013)

against a high harass top lane like that, u pretty much have to buy a lot of sustain, and farm at turret. The Singed vs Vayne matchup is a pretty good example of needing a jungle gank to do anything in lane. I mean you could still outplay the Vayne but you'd need to work hella hard to do that.


----------



## Sajin (Apr 3, 2013)

Darth said:


> dude i hate bot lane.
> 
> relying on someone else to help you win lane is like the dumbest thing ever.



Agreed 100%


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 3, 2013)

Sajin said:


> Agreed 100%



Thirded

Also WAD should completely agree after having a match with me bot lane


----------



## Sansa (Apr 3, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Yeah I'm not surprised. You leave your ADC alone in a 1 vs 2 situation, he'll be pretty zoned enough to lose the lane. Especially if his support comes back in lane and the support will still be level 1 while the enemy team is level 3.



This.

On more than one occasion I've had my support go to mid for god knows what, leaving me to 2v1 bot and then calling me bad for losing lane after he did something like that.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 3, 2013)

Darth said:


> *dude i hate bot lane.
> 
> relying on someone else to help you win lane is like the dumbest thing ever.*
> 
> ...



Coming from the man who abandons bot lane every game as support.
The irony.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 3, 2013)

Lord please give me a team that doesn't fall for obvious baits.


----------



## Darth (Apr 3, 2013)

Vae said:


> Coming from the man who abandons bot lane every game as support.
> The irony.



Only when I support you bebe 

My lulu is undefeated in ranked atm. 5-0. Ive played her maybe four times outside of those ranked games lol


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 3, 2013)

Fak u bik boi darth.


----------



## αce (Apr 3, 2013)

> But I just feel that during laning phase you can generally get away with  having poor mechanics as long as you excel in having good judgement.



Funny since that applies to basically every lane......


----------



## αce (Apr 3, 2013)

top lane probably requires the most mechanics as well as judgement. knowing when the jungler can or can't gank is most important top because it's the easiest lane to gank most of the time.

honestly laning mid lane is probably the least mechanically intensive role - but mid is probably the lane that requires the most knowledge. yeah positioning is hard as an adc but just right click anything infront of you. but knowing what the fuck you're doing on an orianna/anivia in the middle of a team fight requires a lot of fucking knowledge


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 3, 2013)

Lissandra is revealed





> *Abilities*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bioness (Apr 3, 2013)

I quite like her, will definitely get her as soon as possible.

Her design is easily one of the best out of all the champions in my opinion.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 3, 2013)

About to go into a game with 3 bot because some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) 12 year olds think because they're in a duo they can force bot.

Watch them be bad and feed.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 3, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> Lissandra is revealed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fucking CC monster.

And free built in Zhonya's OP.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 3, 2013)

holy shit this lore is intense 



> *Story*:
> 
> Lissandra’s magic twists the pure power of ice into something dark and  terrible. With the force of her black ice, she does more than freeze –  she impales and crushes those who oppose her. To the terrified denizens  of the north, she is known only as “The Ice Witch.” The truth is much  more sinister: Lissandra is a corruptor of nature who plots to unleash  an ice age on the world.
> 
> ...


----------



## Santí (Apr 3, 2013)

Not enough tits.

0/10 will not buy.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 3, 2013)

Whats with Riot releasing CC monsters lately


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 3, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> About to go into a game with 3 bot because some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) 12 year olds think because they're in a duo they can force bot.
> 
> Watch them be bad and feed.



If there's a duo bot you should let them go bot.
They can communicate better than you could with a random.

You're the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) for not letting them go bot, they should report you.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 3, 2013)

she looks awesome


----------



## Bioness (Apr 3, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Not enough tits.
> 
> 0/10 will not buy.



I hope you are being satirical with this comment.

Because I know there are some men who think like that, which is just beyond pathetic.


----------



## αce (Apr 3, 2013)

duo bots actually tend to be really bad
like...really bad


----------



## Santí (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm being partially satirical, as I am still a guy afterall 

I actually really like her lore and her kit, although the shape of her helmet is funny to me. Although I'm ome of those who thinks that they are releasing too many champions too frequently while there are still lots of HUGE fixes that need to be done to current ones.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 3, 2013)

every bot lane i get duo or not is terror and nigh uncarriable barring ungodly babysitting from Shen/TF/nocturne cheese or something


----------



## Bioness (Apr 3, 2013)

Sant? said:


> I'm being partially satirical, as I am still a guy afterall
> 
> I actually really like her lore and her kit, although the shape of her helmet is funny to me. Although I'm ome of those who thinks that they are releasing too many champions too frequently while there are still lots of HUGE fixes that need to be done to current ones.



I think it seems like a lot because of all the much need reworks they were doing. One of the people on the League of Legends forum called her an Evil Lady Gaga, not sure if that is a good or bad thing yet.

But I do understand what you mean why refining existing champions who have major problems or outdated models and splashes. (poor Morgana)

I'm also still peeved that they actually made something like Zac, to me he is the only champion that just looks and feels so wrong and out of place.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 3, 2013)

Never mind, me and fiora carried.

I stopped farming for like 10 minutes and still had more cs than the two ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in the duo.

MF said "I love how I'm carrying because I held the tower 3v1 with my ult".

Fucking scrubs.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 3, 2013)

αce said:


> duo bots actually tend to be really bad
> like...really bad



It doesn't matter, I'd rather put them bot lane where they can communicate than in a solo lane which makes an even bigger impact on the game.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 3, 2013)

Btw Vae, I Ezreal mid and let them duo bot.

They got zoned at their tower can Fiora had to roam bot and help them win.


----------



## Darth (Apr 3, 2013)

Sant? said:


> I'm being partially satirical, as I am still a guy afterall
> 
> I actually really like her lore and her kit, although the shape of her helmet is funny to me. Although I'm ome of those who thinks that they are releasing too many champions too frequently while there are still lots of HUGE fixes that need to be done to current ones.


what the fuck are you even saying  

trundle, sejuani, and karma reworks all within a few weeks and u honestly have the gall to sy that riot should focus more on existing champions ?? real dude? smh


Jiyeon said:


> Never mind, me and fiora carried.
> 
> I stopped farming for like 10 minutes and still had more cs than the two ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in the duo.
> 
> ...




dude. stop pretending you're better than the people you get matched with every fucking game. You're fucking bronze 5. You're the worst of the worst. arrogance at this point willonly make others scorn you more.


----------



## Maerala (Apr 3, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> Lissandra knows that on that day nations will fall and the world will be reborn in ice.



This reminds me of a line in Anivia's lore. "Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice. Anivia awaits the inevitable latter."

Hope their backstories interact somehow. Their abilities also seem somewhat similar here and there.


----------



## Santí (Apr 3, 2013)

Darth said:


> what the fuck are you even saying
> 
> trundle, sejuani, and karma reworks all within a few weeks and u honestly have the gall to sy that riot should focus more on existing champions ?? real dude? smh



I haven't played all month nor followed news, so I didn't even know about the first two


----------



## Didi (Apr 3, 2013)

jesus fuck


that kit must have been designed by Xypherous
Fucking OP as shit


also her ult on herself is better than zhonya's since she herself is only rooted so she can still cast her other spells, while also having that aura

And she can make sure she gets in the middle of the other team with her e
and then hit her q for sure
and have a w on everyone
and hit everyone with her ult on self and not die


jesus holy tittyshitting christ

she better do like zero damage cuz this shit is insane



also lol why does her passive specify movement impairing abilities when all her abilities do that
edit: nvm, her E has no cc


----------



## Darth (Apr 3, 2013)

lol nobody is ever gonna build dfg on her ever.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 3, 2013)

Darth said:


> dude. stop pretending you're better than the people you get matched with every fucking game. You're fucking bronze 5. You're the worst of the worst. arrogance at this point willonly make others scorn you more.



So someone else other than me is finally reacting to Jiyeon.

I knew you'd come around eventually, Hady


----------



## Darth (Apr 3, 2013)

Sant? said:


> I haven't played all month nor followed news, so I didn't even know about the first two



then pay more fucking attention before you say dumb shit fuck man.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 3, 2013)

I am going against teleport Ignite Sejuani as Jax

HERE COMES MY TF IE JAX BUILD


----------



## Darth (Apr 3, 2013)

Vae said:


> So someone else other than me is finally reacting to Jiyeon.
> 
> I knew you'd come around eventually, Hady



who the fuck is that ugly ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in your avatar with the ugly nose, shitty collar, and holding a bowl of fruit punch?

wtf man i want fruit punch.

fuck him.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 3, 2013)

Darth said:


> who the fuck is that ugly ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in your avatar with the ugly nose, shitty collar, and holding a bowl of fruit punch?
> 
> wtf man i want fruit punch.
> 
> fuck him.



I have no fucking idea who that is.
I swiped it from the giveaway thread.

I thought he had blood in it and was like a vampire.

WHEN YOU GONNA PLAY?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 3, 2013)

her kit seems op

so knowing riot her numbers will be way low and she will suck


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 3, 2013)

WAD said:


> her kit seems op
> 
> so knowing riot her numbers will be way low and she will suck



You mean she's going to have AP scalings through the roof at release then get nerfed to the ground when a pro proves how OP she is?


----------



## Sansa (Apr 3, 2013)

Darth said:


> what the fuck are you even saying
> 
> trundle, sejuani, and karma reworks all within a few weeks and u honestly have the gall to sy that riot should focus more on existing champions ?? real dude? smh
> 
> ...



Obviously better than that duo bot.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 3, 2013)

Zed gave that Sejuani FB (he invaded alone), she comes in lane with 4 pots, dorans shield and cloth armor

level 3 towerdive with her premade Eve

Trynd comes only once only to get himself killed

Fuck man


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 3, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Obviously better than that duo bot.



Congratulations, you out skilled 2 Bronze V players.
Just like I out skill some Silver players.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 3, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Zed gave that Sejuani FB (he invaded alone), she comes in lane with 4 pots, dorans shield and cloth armor
> 
> level 3 towerdive with her premade Eve
> 
> ...



Best decision making NA.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 3, 2013)

Vae said:


> Congratulations, you out skilled 2 Bronze V players.
> Just like I out skill some Silver players.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 3, 2013)

Nice retort, Jiyeon.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 3, 2013)

I was going to use mine but, yours looks like Vlad.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 3, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Best decision making NA.



EUNE*

I fucked up too don't get me wrong, but he just goes "lol she had a shield" when he got FBed.

Oh that makes everything okay.

Like 1k HP Sejuani at level 3...

Also Zed goes all "I am diamond silver noob you envy me"

Nice 3-7 score douchebag

His excuse for feeding was that it's normals so it doesn't matter what he does
I am sorry but showing off how good you are by saying you are diamond, feeding and insulting while being a challenger level douchebag is simply allowed?

Fuck off ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). I fed that game hard, but then again so did our shitty jungle and bot, so it doesn't matter.

Tryhard Sejuani though


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 3, 2013)

About bot lane, there are some people in ranked who refuses to support. And if they're not good at it, they are going to fail the lane. I feel I do better with support when I'm with randoms to be honest.

But yeah, I'm still practicing Thresh woo. 2-1 so far in ranked, I don't know if I count the loss when my ADC was afk at the start and it was 4 v 5 for the whole game though


----------



## Sansa (Apr 3, 2013)

Support in solo q is easy to me.

Follow your AD carry, ward the lane, poke, sustain (if possible), die in place of you carry.

Pretty simple.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## Vaeny (Apr 3, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Support in solo q is easy to me.
> 
> Follow your AD carry, ward the lane, poke, sustain (if possible), die in place of you carry.
> 
> Pretty simple.



Maybe in Bronze V.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 3, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Support in solo q is easy to me.
> 
> Follow your AD carry, ward the lane, poke, sustain (if possible), die in place of you carry.
> 
> Pretty simple.



"die in place of your carry"

"omg, this support"

I wish it was this easy.


----------



## αce (Apr 3, 2013)

learn thresh and we duo queue
if i gain the motivation to play ranked that is
lately im not giving fucks

and dont die in place of your ad
just dont die at all


----------



## OS (Apr 3, 2013)

Thank you for posting something that people already know of and linking to a downed site.


*Spoiler*: __ 



piece of shit


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 3, 2013)

also

all of her abilities are AoE and she has CC and a gap closer

gg jungle queen inc


----------



## Didi (Apr 3, 2013)

WAD, get your ass online, I want to play with someone


----------



## OS (Apr 3, 2013)

Freijord has a nasty champ selection. All possess CC.

Ashes arrows and ult, nunu's ult and e, Sej's permafrost, knockup, and ult,trundle's ult and ice pillar, and now this bitch. Feijord OP.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 3, 2013)

Vae said:


> Maybe in Bronze V.



Why is it always bronze v with you?

That's what a support should do in every league and tier.

The job is simple, but the execution isn't always going to be.


----------



## Didi (Apr 3, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Freijord has a nasty champ selection. All possess CC.
> 
> Ashes arrows and ult, nunu's ult and e, Sej's permafrost, knockup, and ult,trundle's ult and ice pillar, and now this bitch. Feijord OP.



You're forgetting Tryndamere and Olaf, though they only have slows


----------



## Sansa (Apr 3, 2013)

Freljord and Noxus declare war on each other.

Who Wins


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 3, 2013)

also forgetting anivia


----------



## OS (Apr 3, 2013)

Didi said:


> You're forgetting Tryndamere and Olaf, though they only have slows


Idk if people would play trynd in ranked and idt olaf is really freijord



WAD said:


> also forgetting anivia


Anivia ain't shit.


Now I'm wondering who is the strongest nation


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 3, 2013)

anivia is awesome 

also strongest nation?

DEMACIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Sansa (Apr 3, 2013)

I'd give it to Noxus.


----------



## Magic (Apr 3, 2013)

"Centuries ago, Lissandra betrayed her tribe to evil creatures, known as the Frozen Watchers, in return for power"

sounds like a song of fire and ice inspired champ....


----------



## OS (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## Sansa (Apr 3, 2013)

RemChu said:


> "Centuries ago, Lissandra betrayed her tribe to evil creatures, known as the Frozen Watchers, in return for power"



Sounds like She and Syndra would get along well.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 3, 2013)

she looks fuckin ridiculous tho

hope her skin is good


----------



## OS (Apr 3, 2013)

I'd say they should get rid of the visors, but she'd look too much like syndra.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 3, 2013)

If that was real life, Ashe couldn't even scratch her


----------



## OS (Apr 3, 2013)

So I just read on 4ch. 

tr "game_item_description_EnchantmentBlinkstrike" = "Enchants boots to have Blinkstrike power.<br><br><unique>UNIQUE Active - Blinkstrike:</unique> Champion channels for 1.5 seconds and then phases to the destination (120 second cooldown).


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 3, 2013)

Just had a Cait try to build a BC, said I was trash when I took 5 towers and stole 2 barons as Shen Jungle(Because apparently, I was doing nothing), kept trying to /ff since 20 min even when we were winning

Pretty sure she intentionally threw the game, judging by the fact that she wanted us to lose.

Only reason we lost is because our Lux DCed and had no damage because she was behind, Cait died instantly because she had shit positioning and tank Cho had no damage, not sure why he built tank when we had a Shen.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 3, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> So I just read on 4ch.
> 
> tr "game_item_description_EnchantmentBlinkstrike" = "Enchants boots to have Blinkstrike power.<br><br><unique>UNIQUE Active - Blinkstrike:</unique> Champion channels for 1.5 seconds and then phases to the destination (120 second cooldown).



Free Flash for all?


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 3, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Free Flash for all?



Sounds more like a teleport to me.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 3, 2013)

I don't think they'll make the range very big, cause then it's a faster, shorter cool down teleport.

Probably a miniflash.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 3, 2013)

ezreal will never be catchable


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 3, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I don't think they'll make the range very big, cause then it's a faster, shorter cool down teleport.
> 
> Probably a miniflash.



Mini TF ult since it has a channel.


----------



## Maerala (Apr 3, 2013)

Seems they're changing Lissandra's splash to this:



Original looked better.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 3, 2013)

They're trying too hard to make her look cool.

Just make her human instead of some weird ass looking serpent mixed with taric thing.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 3, 2013)

But she's not a human.
She's a corrupted human.


----------



## Didi (Apr 3, 2013)

wad you fucking scumbag


next time you tell me to wait an half hour


you had better fucking get back to me in that half


it's been 2 hours and 15 minutes


fuck. you.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 3, 2013)

Scumbag WAD


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 3, 2013)

Just went 4/1/24 as Thresh. The peels as Thresh are so strong though..


----------



## Sansa (Apr 3, 2013)

The slow from thresh's ult is fucking ridiculous.


----------



## OS (Apr 3, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Seems they're changing Lissandra's splash to this:
> 
> 
> 
> Original looked better.



Original was crap. This is much better.


----------



## Maerala (Apr 3, 2013)

Naw, mang. Her face looked a little weird but it wasn't so incorrigible that they needed to remake it entirely. Dat new action pose is exaggerated and forced as hell. She looked effortlessly badass in the original. A few touch ups and it would've been perfect.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 3, 2013)

Should've just made her look like Syndra and morgana mixed together.

She's their evolved form anyway.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 3, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Original was crap. This is much better.



No the original was better, this one is just an other generic badass pose, it is like Riot is going out of their way to be unoriginal.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 3, 2013)

Lol, a varus just outplayed me so bad.

Their fucking Sona hoarded pinks and pinked everywhere on the map.


----------



## OS (Apr 4, 2013)

Original was dull. New one is vibrant.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 4, 2013)

Just sucked hard as TF.
Riven went mid, I got stomped.
Switched to top against Morg, got stomped.

I was frustrated all game


----------



## Maerala (Apr 4, 2013)

Mm, should I refund Fiora for two rune pages?


----------



## Cronos (Apr 4, 2013)

yes                 .


----------



## OS (Apr 4, 2013)

Giving up on Fiora already? lol.


----------



## OS (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## Maerala (Apr 4, 2013)

I haven't actually taken her to a normal yet. I have a feeling I'll be terribad, especially since I don't normally play melee champions, and on top of that I'd be playing one with notorious disadvantages.

But I figure I can always buy her back if I refund her, whereas I might not get another opportunity to buy two rune pages for the price of one. Of course that would leave me with only one refund charge. Not sure if should waste.

League life is hard.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 4, 2013)

that shyvana skin oh my


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh hey, lets give an awesome skin to Shyvana, the champ no one plays anymore.


----------



## Santí (Apr 4, 2013)

Darth said:


> then pay more fucking attention before you say dumb shit fuck man.



No. Fuck Riot.

Fix Rengar, nobody gives a shit about Trundle and Karma.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 4, 2013)

Sant? said:


> No. Fuck Riot.
> 
> Fix Rengar, nobody gives a shit about Trundle and Karma.



Fuck you, Rengar is fine the way he is.
Play him right top lane and you can rape face all game.

As proven by Dekar.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 4, 2013)

also red flask start getting nerfed lol


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 4, 2013)

and holy shit the particles on lissandra are op

my word


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 4, 2013)

red flask start was fucking stupid

early game champ with red flask

and ur like some late game champ 

u have to get red flask just to match them

but ull still get ur ass kicked


----------



## Bioness (Apr 4, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> that shyvana skin oh my





WAT





Lord Genome said:


> and holy shit the particles on lissandra are op
> 
> my word



What I like about her model is that half of it is actually underground. But yeah the particles are amazing it is like shattering a mirror or broken glass.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 4, 2013)

I used all my refunds on 450 champs because Saint Vicious said to.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 4, 2013)

I only made good use out of one of my refunds (it was to get more RP after the skin had gone on sale).

The other two were when I accidentally spent RP when I meant to spend IP, and when I bought Ezreal but didn't like the way he played.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 4, 2013)

How can you not like the way Ezreal is played 

He's so fun and mobile.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 4, 2013)

It's fun, it's fast.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 4, 2013)

What do you think about dominion?


----------



## Bioness (Apr 4, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> How can you not like the way Ezreal is played
> 
> He's so fun and mobile.



It was during my first month of playing League of Legends, so...


----------



## Maerala (Apr 4, 2013)

Seems Anivia's new lore ties her very strongly to Lissandra and her coming.

As predicted.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 4, 2013)

In my first game with Ez I missed all my ults because I kept getting the angles wrong.


----------



## Santí (Apr 4, 2013)

Vae said:


> Fuck you, Rengar is fine the way he is.
> Play him right top lane and you can rape face all game.
> 
> As proven by Dekar.



Rengar wasn't meant to fat cat by the bush and farm for 30 minutes, that's too boring and defeats the idea of the champion


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 4, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Rengar wasn't meant to fat cat by the bush and farm for 30 minutes, that's too boring and defeats the idea of the champion



Actually, he belongs in top, just like Kha belongs is mid.
It's a fact.

Now go sell madreds for brutalizier.


----------



## Santí (Apr 4, 2013)

I haven't seen Kha mid (seen him more top), but Kha is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

Manly Rengar belongs in the jungle, leaping out to maul your face and flip your shit. Not zzzzzzzzz camping bush and leaping last hit with Q then healing once you have full fero until the 30 minute mark.

I play the game to have fun (unlike most of you dead souls), I'm not going to sit there and do something that doesn't entertain me for half an hour.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 4, 2013)

Kha'Zix shits on Rengar.

And how have you not seen Kha'Zix mid?

It's so popular.


----------



## Santí (Apr 4, 2013)

Undefeated 8-0 in "The hunt is on!" with Rengar.

Fuck your Kha'zix.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 4, 2013)

And you haven't gone toe to toe with the Kha'Zix in any of those 8 wins have you?

I mean laning against him and shitting on him directly.


----------



## Santí (Apr 4, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> And you haven't gone toe to toe with the Kha'Zix in any of those 8 wins have you?
> 
> I mean *laning against him* and shitting on him directly.



You really have the attention span of a wild dog, don't you?


----------



## Sansa (Apr 4, 2013)

All I see is you saying Rengar isn't meant to camp top in the bush.

Besides, Kha'Zix should destroy Rengar in a 1v1 with his isolation steroid.


----------



## Santí (Apr 4, 2013)

Because it's super hard to fight by your minions or to hug a camp when you encounter him in the jungle

>In the middle of the river
>a wild Kha'zix has appeared
>Fight
>Flee
>Items
>Pokemon
>Rengar uses "hug the fuck out of the Dragon"
>Enemy Kha'zix is now confused
>Enemy Kha'zix is  confused
>It leaps and pulls the Dragon's aggro in its confusion


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 4, 2013)

LoL BD


----------



## Sansa (Apr 4, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Because it's super hard to fight by your minions or to hug a camp when you encounter him in the jungle
> 
> >In the middle of the river
> >a wild Kha'zix has appeared
> ...



I don't know.

Everytime I watch a High elo match or someone's stream and their playing Kha'Zix they stick to them and 100-0 them so fast they wouldn't have time to do all of that.


----------



## Santí (Apr 4, 2013)

I was the one who landed the kill in 6 of those 8 hunts.

I've honestly beaten Kha'zix in a straight up duel pre-6 in a bush, his damage output isn't really all that impressive early game and a Rengar with 2 or 3 points of ferocity before the engagement should be able to burst him down pretty effectively.

Late game, Kha'zix admittedly becomes much more difficult and powerful, but Rengar has more utility in his kit to allow him to outplay the Kha'zix if he fights a smart fight.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 4, 2013)

I would say a full build Kha'Zix would beat a full build Rengar from what I've seen from both Champions, taking into account that the Kha'Zix evolved Claws, Spikes, and Stealth.


----------



## Santí (Apr 4, 2013)

But what about in a team fight? In a late-game team fight, Rengar is built more bruiser-ish than Kha and has a strong 400 hp heal, free armor and MR, and a stealth which can last like 9 second. If both teams decide to focus the Kha and the Rengar, my money is on the straight-up assassin dying first rather than the bruiser.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 4, 2013)

kha much more useful in team fights


----------



## Sansa (Apr 4, 2013)

Kha'Zix can jump in and out of a team fight though.

If he goes in and get's focused he can stealth and jump out, or he can jump in and destroy everyone,

Kha'Zix is much more useful in team fights, look at the lcs and watch them get doubles and trips by getting the reset on the jump and using their stealth properly.


----------



## Santí (Apr 4, 2013)

You're missing the point, I didn't argue who provided more to the team.

I'm perfectly aware of what Kha'zix is capable of, and still managed to outplay him in one of the hunts despite him being fed fed and being the only champion at lvl 18, one play turned that game around and gave us the W. Don't get isolated and don't feed the Kha, it's that easy. He's pretty weak early game and is easily punishable.


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 4, 2013)

Are the red pot nerfs for real? I like my buy a red pot on Sion and win no matter what strategy; I don't want it to go anywhere.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 4, 2013)

Kha'Zix still has high damage out put while you're not isolated though.

I've gotten more than one triple on 3 targets that were close together.

I just think Kha'Zix is an overall more powerful champion than Rengar, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 4, 2013)

Sant? said:


> You're missing the point, I didn't argue who provided more to the team.
> 
> I'm perfectly aware of what Kha'zix is capable of, and still managed to outplay him in one of the hunts despite him being fed fed and being the only champion at lvl 18, one play turned that game around and gave us the W. *Don't get isolated and don't feed the Kha, it's that easy. He's pretty weak early game and is easily punishable*.



Obviously you play against da best Kha'Zix players.


----------



## Nim (Apr 4, 2013)

Dat new Shyvana Skin <3 too bad I don't play her much ._.


----------



## Santí (Apr 4, 2013)

I agree with you actually, Kha'zix is the stronger champion. But when you're not Isolated and Rengar has a stacked BT + SoTD? Have you not seen the damage from this? Rengar can just as easily win, and his ulti allows him to pursue Kha'zix and burst him down once more if Rengar gets the upper-hand in the fight and Kha'zix decides to stealth and escape out. Kha'zix can't follow Rengar without an oracles if Rengar decides that he can't win the fight and bails.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 4, 2013)

But let's say there's a bush on Kha'Zix's escape path.

Void Assault bush jukes are easy to fall for.


----------



## Santí (Apr 4, 2013)

Vae said:


> Obviously you play against da best Kha'Zix players.



I play against good and bad Kha'zix players just like everyone else does. Sometimes, I get rapefaced so hard by Kha'zix that I can't even get more than 3 stacks on my necklace, and you need at least 11 to have the secondary quest come up.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 4, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Undefeated 8-0 in "The hunt is on!" with Rengar.
> 
> Fuck your Kha'zix.



This pretty much says you've faced 0 good Kha'Zix players.


----------



## Santí (Apr 4, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> But let's say there's a bush on Kha'Zix's escape path.
> 
> Void Assault bush jukes are easy to fall for.



No, Stars, just no. Fuck.

You do not bush juke fucking Rengar, especially since his ultimate gives him true vision. This is why you are Bronze V.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 4, 2013)

Sant? said:


> No, Stars, just no. Fuck.
> 
> You do not bush juke fucking Rengar, especially since his ultimate gives him true vision. This is why you are Bronze V.



I was taking into account that Rengar's ulti was already used and down.

I know what both of their skills do.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 4, 2013)

I love how you all think because I'm stuck in Bronze V I have no knowledge of champion's abilities.


----------



## Santí (Apr 4, 2013)

Vae said:


> This pretty much says you've faced 0 good Kha'Zix players.



Not at all 

What you fail to realize is that, it's very difficult for a Rengar to get 11 stacks on his necklace if Kha'zix is stupidly fed and destroys everything. But a fed Rengar with a bonetooth will ALWAYS have stacks, and the secondary quest will activate regardless as soon as Kha'zix hits lvl 16. Due to the 11 bonetooth limit, every hunt that I've been in I was either fed or neither of use were fed.


----------



## Santí (Apr 4, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I was taking into account that Rengar's ulti was already used and down.
> 
> I know what both of their skills do.



Even with his ulti down, no half-decent Rengar gets bush juked so hard to the point where he can't even leap on their face.

and you should never blow your ulti in mid combat due to the delay nerf, nor engage with it because you give up your biggest chasing ability. You should _always_ save it until he's starts using his stealths in the same way you don't use your stuns against Katarina until she uses her ulti.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 4, 2013)

Not everyone is a Godtype rengar like you Santi.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 4, 2013)

PAX East 2013 pictures are up





Oh internet.


> who fed lux?





> I appreciate people who think of new skins. This Gragas-Lux skin looks so real.


----------



## Santí (Apr 4, 2013)

Godtype? I'm an awful player. Learn when and how to engage, and when to use an ulti that counter's your enemies ulti.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 4, 2013)

Since when was Nidalee white?

I thought she was one of the like 3 black champions.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 4, 2013)

I don't believe Nidalee has ever been black, Karma seems more Indian, Ryze might be the only black champion.

Fun Fact: Twisted Fate has the darkest model skin of any human champion


----------



## Sansa (Apr 4, 2013)

Nid looks black though.

She doesn't look like she could be anything else, and her throwing spears kinda indicates being Black too.


----------



## Santí (Apr 4, 2013)

Nah, Nid is from the Jungles and is brown. Definitely South American.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 4, 2013)

I thought she would be African.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 4, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Nid looks black though.
> 
> She doesn't look like she could be anything else, and her throwing spears kinda indicates being Black too.



Would you describe her as a "spear chucker"?


----------



## Sansa (Apr 4, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Would you describe her as a "spear chucker"?


----------



## Santí (Apr 4, 2013)

Holy fuck, Zac looks amazingly fun. I wanna jungle with him right meow.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 4, 2013)

Zac doesn't look like he fits into League at all.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 4, 2013)

jungle udyr op

yup


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 4, 2013)

Lissandra is not what I expected, not sexy enough.


----------



## Santí (Apr 4, 2013)

Bro, she ain't even human.

smh Sajin-tier furry lover.


----------



## Darth (Apr 4, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> also red flask start getting nerfed lol


yay!


Nim♥ said:


> Dat new Shyvana Skin <3 too bad I don't play her much ._.


I know right? I have her Ironscale/Boneclaw skins and I barely ever played her. Maybe back when counterjungling was popular lol.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 4, 2013)

zac sux l0l


----------



## Sansa (Apr 4, 2013)

Vae said:


> Zac doesn't look like he fits into League at all.



He's the most Lore unfriendly champion.

Told you Riot are trying too hard to make their new champions look cool.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 4, 2013)

So I log into my account today after my friend said she'll play it from time to time yesterday and she went 34/3/5 with Akali and got a penta.

Lol wut


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 4, 2013)

Looks like you should get your friend to carry you out of Bronze.

Then I can get you banned for being elo boosted.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 4, 2013)

**


----------



## αce (Apr 4, 2013)

nid is native
but i consider her black because


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 4, 2013)

Black champions?

I'd say Nocturne


Anyway, Quadra with Jax, but i failed miserably early game.
Udyr is a pain in the ass. And they are just buffing him on PBE


----------



## Sansa (Apr 4, 2013)

I kept flashing on accident because she moved around my summoners


----------



## Cronos (Apr 4, 2013)

udyr's ganks are awesome, got out of laning phase with 5/0/4 and gave kill to every lane and didn't missgank once, he's easy to play yet strong

i remember playing him a lot when i first got into this game


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 4, 2013)

First Nidalee game ever, think I'm gonna buy her.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 4, 2013)

I love random guy on the EUNE forums giving away bunch of Rammus/Graves codes


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 4, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> So I log into my account today after my friend said she'll play it from time to time yesterday and she went 34/3/5 with Akali and got a penta.
> 
> Lol wut



does it need to be said


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 4, 2013)

WAD said:


> zac sux l0l



First time I didn't hear "as OP as fuck"

Even though ZAC is as op as fuck. He's too damn annoying to deal with even though his passive and his q is shit.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 4, 2013)

Doublelift probably gonne roflstomp coL.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 4, 2013)

zac seems fun tho

who cares if viable or not i'mma bounce around


----------



## Magic (Apr 4, 2013)

Vae said:


> Zac doesn't look like he fits into League at all.


Your face doesn't fit into league.


----------



## Magic (Apr 4, 2013)

LOL bioness's set 

hahahahaha

couldn't even read his post lol.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 4, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Your face doesn't fit into league.



Get to level 30 you lazy ass ^ (use bro).


----------



## Magic (Apr 4, 2013)

Santi get on NA i'll carry you uguu


----------



## Maerala (Apr 4, 2013)

Link spam Lux more.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 4, 2013)

Dear Diary

I hate those fucking good junglers messing my shit up and carrying those weak ass enemy laners who can't do shit alone

Fuck you for being good while i have Jungle Mordekaisers, Support Teemos and AD Xins

End of Vlog


----------



## Sansa (Apr 4, 2013)

This is over.


Another loss for CLG.


----------



## Sajin (Apr 4, 2013)

I swear, my ranked gains are inversely proportional to how well I play. 

Get 10 kills as Jax by 20 minute mark while getting camped by Lee Sin? Np my adc is disconnected from the start so I lose.

Get outleveled as Xin by the support cause I can't play jungle for shit? Get carried by Riven np (op as fuck).

This game makes no sense


----------



## Sansa (Apr 4, 2013)

Link is getting dumpstered on by prolly jesus christ.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 4, 2013)

El o el.

Complexity has the worst objective/kill focus.
They're throwing this game with the shittiest tunnel vision ever.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 4, 2013)

I don't think coL are going to lose.

CLG threw in that level 1 engage.


----------



## Maerala (Apr 4, 2013)

That was the best Baron fight ever tbh.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 4, 2013)

LOL CHAUSTER WORST JUNGLER NA.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 4, 2013)

What the fuck hotshot.

Anyways, I don't understand how a Caitlyn loses to a Vayne. And then goes afk after losing lane. She was last hitting while Vayne was pushing so we were always under our turret :[


----------



## Sansa (Apr 4, 2013)

Hotshot thinks this is solo queue


----------



## Sansa (Apr 4, 2013)

LOL FUCKIN HOTSHOT

MANSHOTGG


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 4, 2013)

Way to insult HotshotGG then praise him the next post.

You're the silliest poster here.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 4, 2013)

LOLLLLOLOLOL

60 HP NEXUS WHAT

WHAT

WHAT

WHAT


----------



## Sansa (Apr 4, 2013)

Where is xpeke when you need him.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 4, 2013)

Vae said:


> Way to insult HotshotGG then praise him the next post.
> 
> You're the silliest poster here.



Did I insult hotshot?

He was doing something that trolls do in solo q, so I said he thinks it's solo q I wasn't calling him bad.

You're the bitchiest poster here, always trying to insult someone or make them look bad.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 4, 2013)

GG. 

CLG lost in the wraiths fight.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 4, 2013)

Honestly Udyr is countered by all of their team lol. 4 out of 5 of that team has slows. Now it's gg. I would've laughed so hard if CLG won with that 60 HP Nexus


----------



## Sansa (Apr 4, 2013)

If CLG somehow won the game after having their nexus dropped to 60 hp, coL should just disband.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 4, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Did I insult hotshot?
> 
> He was doing something that trolls do in solo q, so I said he thinks it's solo q I wasn't calling him bad.
> 
> You're the bitchiest poster here, always trying to insult someone or make them look bad.



Saying he thinks it's solo queue is an insult.
You're just stupid, multiple pros have done this ever since League came through as a pro scene, Stanley on Rengar for example, it's not a troll move it's to distract the enemy team and draw attention to them.

Hotshots play style revolves around drawing the enemy teams attention so this wasn't exactly a suprise.

The Bronze player strikes yet again.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 4, 2013)

i just don't understand dude, like they probably would of lost anyway

but going in 4v5 without udyr tp was so derpy


----------



## Sansa (Apr 4, 2013)

Vae said:


> Saying he thinks it's solo queue is an insult.
> You're just stupid, multiple pros have done this ever since League came through as a pro scene, Stanley on Rengar for example, it's not a troll move it's to distract the enemy team and draw attention to them.
> 
> Hotshots play style revolves around drawing the enemy teams attention so this wasn't exactly a suprise.
> ...



Did I say Hotshot was a troll?

No, I don't recall calling him a troll.
I know hotshot was trying his best to distract them, but it's also something that trolls do in solo q hence the solo q reference.

Please, dump your holier than thou attitude because you make yourself look worse and worse each post.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 4, 2013)

pr0lly is fucking hilarious


----------



## Maerala (Apr 4, 2013)

Prolly is pretty cute, but those horse teeth. He's also a bit awkward, huehue.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 4, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Did I say Hotshot was a troll?
> 
> No, I don't recall calling him a troll.
> I know hotshot was trying his best to distract them, but it's also something that trolls do in solo q hence the solo q reference.
> ...



That's hilarious coming from the man stuck in Bronze V who cries about how bad his teammates are every 2 posts.

Hypocrisy at it's finest.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 4, 2013)

pr0lly is cool. 

"Sho much damage" - pr0lly 2013


----------



## Sansa (Apr 4, 2013)

Vae said:


> That's hilarious coming from the man stuck in Bronze V who cries about how bad his teammates are every 2 posts.
> 
> Hypocrisy at it's finest.





Elementz took the words out of my mouth when he was backing up Cop.

Stats don't lie.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 4, 2013)

oh shit ggu picked up daydreaming?

that kid is the godhand with blitz in solo q


----------



## Sansa (Apr 4, 2013)

Is 1Goal1Dream on a team, or is he just a high elo player?

He's always in scrims against Curse.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 4, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Elementz took the words out of my mouth when he was backing up Cop.
> 
> Stats don't lie.



Sure, stats don't lie.

The stats tell me Cop plays like a pussy and gets carried by his team, he's still nothing special when compared to other pro ADCs.

You're still a fucking hypocrite with that statement.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 4, 2013)

Lets consider the fact that Doublelift, Imaqtpie and Wildturtle are all above Cop in their GPM, even with his KDA.

What does that say about Cops mechanical CSing ability? Very little.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 4, 2013)

Vae said:


> Sure, stats don't lie.
> 
> The stats tell me Cop plays like a pussy and gets carried by his team, he's still nothing special when compared to other pro ADCs.
> 
> You're still a fucking hypocrite with that statement.



I'm a hypocrite by saying stats don't lie when I've been backing Cop as the best AD carry this season NA all season?

Ok.

Also, it doesn't matter if you think he plays like a pussy, he's consistent and consistency wins games.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 4, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I'm a hypocrite by saying stats don't lie when I've been backing Cop as the best AD carry this season NA all season?
> 
> Ok.
> 
> Also, it doesn't matter if you think he plays like a pussy, he's consistent and consistency wins games.



He's consistently losing in CS and every aspect except getting carried by his team.

Read my post above.

GPM>KDA.
Every pro except maybe Elementz agrees that Cop is NOT the best ADC NA.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 4, 2013)

My opinion is that Cop is the best AD carry NA this season, you won't change my opinion.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 4, 2013)

Your opinion won't change the FACT that he's not.

You voted for Cop in the All Star team, didn't you?

Lol.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 4, 2013)

I'll CHANGE YOUR OPPINION

"whips it out*


----------



## Maerala (Apr 4, 2013)

Is Regi black or Asian? 

Or Blasian?

/racist


----------



## Sansa (Apr 4, 2013)

Cronos said:


> I'll CHANGE YOUR OPPINION
> 
> "whips it out*







Vae said:


> Your opinion won't change the FACT that he's not.
> 
> You voted for Cop in the All Star team, didn't you?
> 
> Lol.



If I just said more than 3 times that I think Cop is the best AD carry NA this season, why would I vote for someone else?

And honestly, I don't care that Double is leading the votes by far, Double is a good player so if he gets the spot that's good for NA.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 4, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Is Regi black or Asian?
> 
> Or Blasian?
> 
> /racist



He's probably a South East Asian like Filipino or a Taiwanese.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 4, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> If I just said more than 3 times that I think Cop is the best AD carry NA this season, why would I vote for someone else?
> 
> And honestly, I don't care that Double is leading the votes by far, Double is a good player so if he gets the spot that's good for NA.



Cop could never beat the Asian ADCs in lane.

Doublelift can.


----------



## Maerala (Apr 4, 2013)

Oddone super nervous blinker. And he's sweating like shit.

And that announcer... "OODUR!" Terror.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 4, 2013)

someone be sad for clg with me


----------



## Sansa (Apr 4, 2013)

Vae said:


> Cop could never beat the Asian ADCs in lane.
> 
> Doublelift can.



Cop can beat an Asian AD Carry in lane, anything can happen.

The same way Double can beat an Asian AD Carry, he could get stomped by an Asian AD carry.


----------



## Santí (Apr 4, 2013)

You ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ditching me for LCS.

Dishonor on all your cows.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 4, 2013)

WHAT

JACKY IS PLAYING VEIGAR

BUT HE PICKED IT VS. RYZE

HUH


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 4, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Cop can beat an Asian AD Carry in lane, anything can happen.
> 
> The same way Double can beat an Asian AD Carry, he could get stomped by an Asian AD carry.



Cop can't beat Score, Devil, Weixiao, Cpt Jack, PraY, Bebe, Hermes or any other great ADC from Asia, he just doesn't have the lane presence or team fight presence.

EDIT: I forgot about GodJJ and Locodoco.
EDIT2: Raven as well with Kid.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 4, 2013)

Jacky on Veigar.

GG.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 4, 2013)

WAD said:


> WHAT
> 
> JACKY IS PLAYING VEIGAR
> 
> ...



1v2 bot np


----------



## Sansa (Apr 4, 2013)

Trundle is getting nerfed right?


Yeppo is gonna cry.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 4, 2013)

THE LEVEL ONES AGAIIIIIN.

CURSE LOLOLOL.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 4, 2013)

Boom.

Jacky destroyed him with the ulti


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 4, 2013)

WAD said:


> WHAT
> 
> JACKY IS PLAYING VEIGAR
> 
> ...


i never lost to ryze as veigar lol


----------



## Magic (Apr 4, 2013)

link to this stream thing?


----------



## Sansa (Apr 4, 2013)

Jacky is fucking them on Veigar so hard.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 4, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> i never lost to ryze as veigar lol



This is pro players, no one has played Veigar in the pro scene in almost a year.
From my memory, at least.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 4, 2013)

RemChu said:


> link to this stream thing?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 4, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Jacky is fucking them on Veigar so hard.



The first two kills on level 1 fight helps. Voyboy on Irelia though, that's... not what I usually see.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 4, 2013)

HOLY SHIT THAT THRESH PLAY


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 4, 2013)

Elementz shouldn't have leaped to Kha'Zix.
He could've lived at least, Kha was dead either way.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 4, 2013)

daydreaming is carrying ggu hard


----------



## αce (Apr 4, 2013)

ryze generally shits on veigar
but this is jacky so yup


----------



## αce (Apr 4, 2013)

> Lets consider the fact that Doublelift, Imaqtpie and Wildturtle are all above Cop in their GPM, even with his KDA.


That's pretty damn sad to be honest. KDA means nothing if the enemy ADC has more gold than you. Yeah, cop is generally shit. I mean, for gods sake, even Stvicious, his  own team member is siding with Doublelift over him. 

Everyone and their mothers knows Doublelift is better than cop. Same with QTpie. 



> Cop can beat an Asian AD Carry in lane, anything can happen.


?
?
?
?
?
?

Doublelift has similar mechanics to like every asian player. Cop does not. 




> someone be sad for clg with me


this is like being a fucking lakers fan or some shit
you have kobe but you still lose


----------



## αce (Apr 4, 2013)

also this game reminds me
voyboy is going to get absolutely shit on by maknoon/insec in all stars
im not prepared to watch that amount of rape








also cop picks mf no matter what
kinda sad


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 4, 2013)

So Curse just lost that fight cause the ''Best ADC NA'' had bad positioning and didn't get his ult off.

OP


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 4, 2013)

This is exactly what I mean though, unless Curse is absolutely dominating the game, Cop is useless.

Then you have other ADCs that do amazingly well and awesome plays even if the team is getting crushed.


----------



## αce (Apr 4, 2013)

More like "Almost worst AD carry NA" .I'd take Zuna over Cop. At least then my team would have comedy.


----------



## αce (Apr 4, 2013)

khazix and ryze have muramana 
oh lord the pain


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 4, 2013)

αce said:


> That's pretty damn sad to be honest. KDA means nothing if the enemy ADC has more gold than you. Yeah, cop is generally shit. I mean, for gods sake, even Stvicious, his  own team member is siding with Doublelift over him.
> 
> Everyone and their mothers knows Doublelift is better than cop. Same with QTpie.



Doublelift above him in GPM, 3.5 KDA.
Imaqtpie above him in GPM, 6.2 KDA.
Wildturtle above him in GPM, 5.5 KDA.

Cop has a 15.5 KDA.

Well, I'm done bashing someone who can't defend himself, for now.

EDIT: 
Nientonsoh 2 GPM below him, 2.6 KDA.
Chaox just behind him, 3.8 KDA.

Just felt like adding this.


----------



## αce (Apr 4, 2013)

focus irelia and voli
good idea


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 4, 2013)

rofl veigar stun+mf ult+ thresh ult


----------



## αce (Apr 4, 2013)

> Doublelift above him in GPM, 3.5 KDA.
> Imaqtpie above him in GPM, 6.2 KDA.
> Wildturtle above him in GPM, 5.5 KDA.
> 
> Cop has a 15.5 KDA.






Imagine DL and QTpie with that same KDA. They'd be full item build every game.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 4, 2013)

I edited, look, laugh even more.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 4, 2013)

Doublelift and Qtpie both have 4 games more than Cop as well.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 4, 2013)

Well... when GGU's only tanky person gets blown up by Nyjacky... Yeah that's kind of not good. Also about the Cop vs DL debate. DL's better. There.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 4, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Well... when GGU's only tanky person gets blown up by Nyjacky... Yeah that's kind of not good. Also about the Cop vs DL debate. DL's better. There.



I was never debating, I'm just pointing out how pathetically bad Cop is at CSing.
If he had 5 KDA like most other ADCs, he'd be SO far behind in GPM.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 4, 2013)

Curse or die.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 4, 2013)

DontMashMe ended that game with almost 100 CS over Cop, even when Cop was 10-1.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 4, 2013)

You know why he plays MF so much?

Cause all he has to do is ult for the kills, he gets a full ult off and it's done, he can't play other ADCs that well


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 4, 2013)

that was a quality game

bout damn time jacky made veigar work


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 4, 2013)

Who needs CS when you farm champions derp. /Wood elo logic.

Jacky caught out Nasus so many times, he would just explode. And he was the only tanky person on GGU.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 4, 2013)

Vae said:


> So Curse just lost that fight cause the ''Best ADC NA'' had bad positioning and didn't get his ult off.
> 
> OP



Mashme had bad positioning all game.

And Curse won anyway.



αce said:


> also cop picks mf no matter what
> kinda sad



Scarra picks Kayle no matter what, is that kinda sad too?



Vae said:


> You know why he plays MF so much?
> 
> Cause all he has to do is ult for the kills, he gets a full ult off and it's done, he can't play other ADCs that well


And you've obviously never seen Cop's Twitch or Ezreal.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 4, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Mashme had bad positioning all game.
> 
> And Curse won anyway.
> 
> ...



I've seen them, they've got nothing on other pros Twitch or Ezreal.

Scarra can play so many more champs than Kayle on a super high level, as proven multiple times.

MashMe had fine positioning, it was Cop who had shit positioning until that one fight where his team managed to get him a full channel MF ult, then the game just snowballed.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 4, 2013)

''I was able to farm really well'' Cop 2013.


----------



## Magic (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you Genome.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 4, 2013)

Mashme had to farm to keep up with Cop, Cop was way ahead on kills and didn't need the farm to complete his items.


----------



## αce (Apr 4, 2013)

> Scarra picks Kayle no matter what, is that kinda sad too?



no because kayle is like arguably the strongest champion in the game and fits into every comp

mf doesn't fit into every comp
its just the only adc that cop can play and not look like a complete scrub on













Also Cop's Twitch? Lol. Aphromoo had a better Twitch. And judging by DL's performance with it the past 3 games his twitch is better as well. And don't get me started on Ezreal. DL used to play Ezreal every single damn game in S2 and crushed everyone with it.







I don't know why I'm arguing to be honest though. KDA means nothing if the enemy has a higher GPM. Dota 101. Every pro except maybe Elementz (Cop's bitch) agree DL is better. I'll take their opinion.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 4, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Mashme had to farm to keep up with Cop, Cop was way ahead on kills and didn't need the farm to complete his items.



Cop didn't have any advantage over DontMashMe until that teamfight he got a full ult off, they were both at 3 kills, but MashMe was ahead in CS by 50+ and had more global objectives.

I don't know what game you're watching.


----------



## αce (Apr 4, 2013)

Scarra speaks the knowledge


> *ADC*- I honestly think *Doublelift* is the best mechanical ADC in any 1v1 situation. His decision making is sometimes suspect, but he consistently performs at a high level with the exception of randomly dying in lanes the dumbest ways in like 2 specific games.
> Behind him, I'd honestly recommend *Imaqtpie*. He understands trading and game flow better than most players I've played with and has an uncanny ability to judge whether or not a situation can be turned. I feel like the role of an ADC should be one that understands aggression and when to maximize it, and those two players are the best in NA in this role in doing so


----------



## Sansa (Apr 4, 2013)

I don't really care anymore.

Continue bashing and hating Cop, not like it's going to make him a worse player or you a better player.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 4, 2013)

Ran out of arguments to defend the person no one else agrees is the best ADC NA?

Too fucking bad, eh?


----------



## αce (Apr 4, 2013)

Won't make me a better player of course. But when like every pro is picking DL or QT over you, you know you aren't as good.


Imagine CRS with Doublelift? Like, Jesus Christ. Wouldn't even be a competition. Cop is worst player on CRS. Real fucking talk.


----------



## αce (Apr 4, 2013)

Also Jacky is straight up ballsy for picking Veigar. If he got 2v1'd with Caitlin...well. lol.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 4, 2013)

Also, just as a final note.
The only reason Cop has such a good KDA is because he's good at last hitting champs(or they just let him since his CSing is terrible for a pro player), and the fact that Jacky and Voyboy are WAY bigger threats in the game so they get more gank focus and team fight focus.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 4, 2013)

Vae said:


> Ran out of arguments to defend the person no one else agrees is the best ADC NA?
> 
> Too fucking bad, eh?



I'm not out of arguments.

I'm out of time to waste defending Cop against people who won't care what I say about him.

He's a professional and I'm sure he couldn't care what a Silver II player had to say about his mechanical skills, positioning, or play style.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 4, 2013)

Just like how no one would care about anything a Bronze V says, then?

Not like I'm the only person with this opinion, almost every pro player knows Cop is probably the worst ADC in the world at this point, I honestly can't think of an ADC worse than him in the pro scene.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 4, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Bro, she ain't even human.


Looks human enough to me.



> smh Sajin-tier furry lover.



Not even close.


----------



## Infamy (Apr 4, 2013)

αce said:


> also this game reminds me
> voyboy is going to get absolutely shit on by maknoon/insec in all stars
> im not prepared to watch that amount of rape
> 
> ...



I can't wait to watch that lol. I'd rather see Dyrus play in the all stars though :/


----------



## αce (Apr 4, 2013)

Conclusion?
Doublelift and QTPie are tiers above cop. 


Koreans, self admittedly, claimed that Doublelift+Chauster was like the best bot lane in Korea (thus the world) at the time they went to OGN there. Like, internationally, Cop would just be squashed like a bug. Pray, Weixao, Cpt Jack, Kid, Genja, Candypanda - lol CRS needs to offer QT free braces if he joins them or something.


> I can't wait to watch that lol. I'd rather see Dyrus play in the all stars though :/



lol.  Dyrus would be better though. Voy is going to go HAM and just get straight outplayed by Maknoon. This is going to be hilarious to be honest. Poor NA. We don't stand a chance.


----------



## αce (Apr 4, 2013)

ALSO I REFUSE TO CS AFTER THAT VIDEO GENOME SHOWED ME
FUCK YOU


----------



## αce (Apr 4, 2013)

i kinda miss 4n tbh
kid was comedy


----------



## Sansa (Apr 4, 2013)

Your opinion of Cop is that he's garbage, that's your opinion and no one can change your opinion so continue to hate Cop and bash me for being bronze.

If that's what makes you feel good about yourself and your abilities go right ahead.


----------



## Infamy (Apr 4, 2013)

Cop obviously isn't garbage with that KDA, however Doublelift is better.


----------



## αce (Apr 4, 2013)

> Your opinion of Cop is that he's garbage, that's your opinion and no one  can change your opinion so continue to hate Cop and bash me for being  bronze.
> 
> If that's what makes you feel good about yourself and your abilities go right ahead.



but this entire argument i never brought up your bronze 
:/


im just dl fanboy
so....


----------



## Infamy (Apr 4, 2013)

What division are you Ace?


----------



## Sansa (Apr 4, 2013)

Wasn't talking about you Ace.

I was talking about Vae.


----------



## αce (Apr 4, 2013)

im a silver 5 scrub (okay to be fair i would still be silver 4 but like, i LEGITIMATELY had a mundo that connected and dc'd every 5 minutes and thus at 0 points i got demoted  zzzzzzz )


take my opinion with a grain of salt
although i do occasionally carry kids
as long as im not mid or jungle


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 4, 2013)

Infamy said:


> Cop obviously isn't garbage with that KDA, however Doublelift is better.



Considering that he's still not first in GPM with that KDA, he's pretty garbage at CSing.
The fact that they've won 80%+ of their games, meaning they almost always are up in towers and objectives means his GPM should be even higher.


----------



## Infamy (Apr 4, 2013)

I see I got perma'd today lol I was gold 5 highest was gold 3.


----------



## αce (Apr 4, 2013)

you got permad? lol damn thats a lot of feels man. whats the reasoning? too much qq?
did you spend a lot of money on the game though? that would make it even worse :/


----------



## Infamy (Apr 4, 2013)

I spent probably like 50 bucks only had my account for a year and a half or so and yeah just raged too much ranked can be pretty irritating sometimes.
I still have an account I can play on if I want with just as many champs and runes as I had anyway so its not that big of a deal I guess.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 4, 2013)

LOLLLLLLL vulcan


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 4, 2013)

My kindergarten teacher lied when she said 5>4.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 4, 2013)

WAD said:


> LOLLLLLLL vulcan



Vulcun* n00b.


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 4, 2013)

Vulcun has a member who never looks at the monitor. How could TSM possibly lose?


----------



## Darth (Apr 4, 2013)

Cronos said:


> someone be sad for clg with me



nope.

and wtf is with all this Cop hate? Imo he's the second best adc in the NA LCS. lay off guys.


----------



## Magic (Apr 4, 2013)

Infamy said:


> I see I got perma'd today lol I was gold 5 highest was gold 3.



Holy shit (っ˘̩╭╮˘̩)っ


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh if I could, I would pick Chauster as a support. I liked him as a support way more than a jungler.


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 4, 2013)

I don't understand TSM. You'd think their 0 win record against Korean teams would be enough for them to understand that passive early games are terrible, yet here they are against Vulcan just sort of circling the drain until Trist and Karthus make it to late game.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 4, 2013)

Diamondprox isn't going to China even if he wins the allstar vote. That sucks, I really think he's one of the best EU junglers at the moment.


----------



## Maerala (Apr 4, 2013)

Ace definitely shouldn't be so low in Silver. Silver I at least would be much more appropriate, or even Gold.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 4, 2013)

itt: i tell u ur true ELOs

itt: i stroke egos and break balls


----------



## Darth (Apr 4, 2013)

ace doesnt deserve silver I until he gets it imo. 

just like i dont deserve gold I until i get there again. 

not saying he cant get it, just saying he doesnt deserve it yet.


----------



## Darth (Apr 4, 2013)

WAD said:


> itt: i tell u ur true ELOs
> 
> itt: i stroke egos and break balls



itt go suck a dick


----------



## Maerala (Apr 4, 2013)

Darth said:


> ace doesnt deserve silver I until he gets it imo.
> 
> just like i dont deserve gold I until i get there again.
> 
> not saying he cant get it, just saying he doesnt deserve it yet.



Haven't you been like Gold II for ages? 

Anyway I'm just saying Ace doesn't play like someone in Silver V. He hard carries almost every game I play with him despite major setbacks (usually mine )


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 4, 2013)

Darth said:


> itt go suck a dick



only peeps down for that are u 4n and adrian

nope


----------



## Maerala (Apr 4, 2013)

WAD said:


> only peeps down for that are u 4n and *adrian*
> 
> nope



Can't argue with 100% fact. 

Speaking of, I miss Kyle.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 4, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Diamondprox isn't going to China even if he wins the allstar vote. That sucks, I really think he's one of the best EU junglers at the moment.



Where did you read this?


----------



## Sansa (Apr 4, 2013)

Darth said:


> nope.
> 
> and wtf is with all this Cop hate? Imo he's the second best adc in the NA LCS. lay off guys.



Apparently itt Cop is the worst AD Carry league has ever seen.


----------



## Infamy (Apr 4, 2013)

You can be really unlucky with the new ranking system, I would always do really well till I got to a promo series and got afkers/trolls. So Ace could for sure be a gold player stuck there.
Also agree Cop second best ADC in the NA LCS


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 4, 2013)

Never mind, I found the post about Diamond.
Fuck dude, that sucks. Well, we should send Cyanide then.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 4, 2013)

Ezreal's glove is almost the same thing Quincy's use to materialize their bows isn't it?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 4, 2013)

lets send snoopeh

then for once NA > EU


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 4, 2013)

I don't think we can win if we don't send Diamond.

Korea or China are gonna grab that extra spot.
But to be honest, I don't mind that, it means we get to see an extra team from the best regions.

Curse and Dig from NA, GG and Fnatic from EU and then probably WE, iG and PE from China if they win.
KTB, Najin Sword and CJ Frost from Korea if they win.
Aaaand TPA, TPS + SGS from SEA if they win.


----------



## αce (Apr 4, 2013)

blaze>frost


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 4, 2013)

After Frost got Hermes, Blaze are worse.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 4, 2013)

I'd say
Shy > Flame
Helios > CloudTemplar
Hermes > Cpt Jack
Madlife > Lustboy
Rapidstar > Ambition

The only part where Blaze wins is in the jungle, and their team fighting is about equal, maybe Blaze will be a bit more coordinated since Woong was the shot caller, but they will adapt fast.


----------



## Didi (Apr 4, 2013)

diamond isn't going?



fuccccccccccck


he's the best jungler in the world




also, wad, stroke my ego or break my balls


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 4, 2013)

Someone tell Didi that's DEBATABLE.

Personally, I think InSec is the best jungler in the world.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 4, 2013)

Interesting build on Nientonsoh's Vayne.

Frozen Mallet and a Randuins.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 4, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Interesting build on Nientonsoh's Vayne.
> 
> *Frozen Heart* and a Randuins.



??????????????

Randuins is because they have a lot of AA based champ who would leap him with AD damage, it's either that or Warmogs.


----------



## αce (Apr 4, 2013)

> I'd say
> Shy > Flame
> Helios > CloudTemplar
> Hermes > Cpt Jack
> ...




Dunno man. Flame shut down Shy's singed twice in their last tournament. And I disagree on Rapidstar being better than Ambition. Same with Cpt Jack. Dunno, just feels like Blaze is stronger ATM. Could be wrong.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 4, 2013)

αce said:


> Dunno man. Flame shut down Shy's singed twice in their last tournament. And I disagree on Rapidstar being better than Ambition. Same with Cpt Jack. Dunno, just feels like Blaze is stronger ATM. Could be wrong.



Personal opinion between us there, then.


----------



## Fiona (Apr 4, 2013)

So i finally bought Blitzcrank, i understand why everyone always bans him now lol 

3600 health at level 13 with my build and then tack on his grab? 

He isnt even fair at all


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 4, 2013)

Fiona said:


> So i finally bought Blitzcrank, i understand why everyone always bans him now lol
> 
> 3600 health at level 13 with my build and then tack on his grab?
> 
> He isnt even fair at all



Thresh is a better version of him tbh.


----------



## Maerala (Apr 4, 2013)

Vae said:


> Thresh is a better version of him tbh.



The thing about Blitz is that he unlike Thresh pulls people immediately and even over walls and can follow that up with a knockup. If your team is readying for an important teamfight and someone gets caught by Blitz it's pretty much over. Of course that probably happens less often at higher elo, so Thresh is generally better because of the utility he brings in teams where everyone knows what's up, not so much in solo queue, where lantern plays are harder to coordinate.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 4, 2013)

People ban Blitz because they don't know how to deal with him. You counter Blitz with a tanky support like Alistar, Leona, Taric and hell even Thresh works. You keep walking in front of your ADC making it impossible for Blitz to pull the ad carry. In teamfights its so much harder for Blitz to pull. He needs to pick someone off to make it a 4 vs 5 otherwise if he pulls someone that's a tank / bruiser, he'll lose the teamfight.

At least with Thresh if you hook a tank you don't have to go in. So far, in most ADC streams I check, when I ask what's their favorite support to lane with.

They all say Thresh.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 4, 2013)

Thresh doesn't really warrant a ban though.

It's not hard to juke a blitz grab but, can't risk your carry get pulled 20 times in lane.


----------



## Santí (Apr 4, 2013)

Phew, all that Stars carrying has worn out my back. Time for a break.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 4, 2013)

Not my fault Kat and Malphite don't know how to call mia.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 4, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Thresh doesn't really warrant a ban though.



at high elo he most certainly does


----------



## Magic (Apr 4, 2013)

Mal did call it that one time...I was wondering if you saw it. 

we both got ganked by it anyways.

good game ^ ^


----------



## Magic (Apr 4, 2013)

Yeah thresh is an awesome tank....

love his design too


----------



## Sansa (Apr 4, 2013)

WAD said:


> at high elo he most certainly does



I don't know, I mean you can see when thresh is about to pull someone but Blitz just turns and next thing you know you've been 100-0ed.

His ulti is annoying but other than that I would still ban Blitz over him.


----------



## Santí (Apr 4, 2013)

Malph pinged MIA almost always.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 4, 2013)

RemChu what were you doing in that to only make 3.8k gold?


----------



## Magic (Apr 4, 2013)

i was just dicking around  playing support

100th win!!! UGUU

First time playing lux uguu x2


----------



## Santí (Apr 4, 2013)

He was supporting with ignite.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 4, 2013)

triforce on ezreal lol


----------



## Fiona (Apr 4, 2013)

I guess i just prefer Blitzcrank to thresh *shrugs* 

I played both and i chose Blitz as my fav of the two.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 4, 2013)

As others have said only bad players instant ban Blitzcrank, it is a wasted choice and whenever he isn't banned some idiot picks him and fails hard.



Lord Genome said:


> triforce on ezreal lol


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 4, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Phew, all that Stars carrying has worn out my back. Time for a break.



Gratz, you carried a game with no enemy jungler, a level 20 and a bronze v.

I wonder what kind of tards you faced.

Also, lol, Triforce on Ez, especially rushing it, what is this, season 2?


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 4, 2013)

Just looked through history.
It gets better.

Trinity Force, Infinity Edge, Iceborn Gauntlet.

Next level Ezreal builds.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 4, 2013)

DW santi, I redeemed myself just now in ranked.

4/2/15.

League of Ezreal assists.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 4, 2013)

Vae said:


> Gratz, you carried a game with no enemy jungler, a level 20 and a bronze v.
> 
> I wonder what kind of tards you faced.
> 
> Also, lol, Triforce on Ez, especially rushing it, what is this, season 2?





Vae said:


> Just looked through history.
> It gets better.
> 
> Trinity Force, Infinity Edge, Iceborn Gauntlet.
> ...





Didi, what's that program you're using where you can't see Vae's posts at all?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 4, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I don't know, I mean you can see when thresh is about to pull someone but Blitz just turns and next thing you know you've been 100-0ed.
> 
> His ulti is annoying but other than that I would still ban Blitz over him.



lol

ur not realizing

the #1 reason thresh is op

not hook or box

its lantern

ALSO



WHO LET THE DOGS OUT

WOOFWOOFWOOF


----------



## Sansa (Apr 4, 2013)

What happens if Nasus and Renekton are playing against each other?

Does something like The Hunt is on come up?


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 4, 2013)

It's called an ignore function, Jiyeon.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 4, 2013)

No, dummy.

He doesn't see your posts what so ever.

Not like the ignore function that lets you see that the person posted.


----------



## Santí (Apr 4, 2013)

Fiona said:


> I guess i just prefer Blitzcrank to thresh *shrugs*
> 
> I played both and i chose Blitz as my fav of the two.



Fiona, you play? 



Jiyeon said:


> DW santi, I redeemed myself just now in ranked.
> 
> 4/2/15.
> 
> League of Ezreal assists.



I really need to buy more champs. I'm tired of not ranking.


----------



## Santí (Apr 4, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> What happens if Nasus and Renekton are playing against each other?
> 
> Does something like The Hunt is on come up?



No, Kha and Rengar are the only ones with that feature.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 4, 2013)

If you're going to buy champs, buy Xin Zhao, Nidalee, Akali, Elise, Olaf, and Jax.

All of them are raping solo q right now.


----------



## Santí (Apr 4, 2013)

Yeah, but see, I'm a Jungle main.

I'll buy Xin because he's a great jungler and one of the safest picks atm, fuck Nid, I already have Akali and mid well with her, Elise is better off in lane, I have Olaf, and Jax is better off in lane.

I'll proly get Mao next.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 4, 2013)

voli would suit u well santi


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 5, 2013)

i agree with wad

also elise is terryfing in the jungle imo


----------



## Sansa (Apr 5, 2013)

Elise ganks are scary.

Then again % health damage is always scary.


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 5, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> If you're going to buy champs, buy Xin Zhao, Nidalee, Akali, Elise, Olaf, and Jax.
> 
> All of them are raping solo q right now.



When have they ever not raped solo q?


----------



## Sansa (Apr 5, 2013)

MrChubz said:


> When have they ever not raped solo q?



When Elise wasn't out yet and they weren't so popular?


----------



## Maerala (Apr 5, 2013)

Riot finally updated the list of their top sellers.

1. Phoenix Quinn
2. Debonair Jayce
3. Vi
4. Zed
5. Masked Shaco

About time. It was pretty awkward seeing Nami in the top spot considering all the hate she gets on the League forums and shit.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 5, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> No, dummy.
> 
> He doesn't see your posts what so ever.
> 
> Not like the ignore function that lets you see that the person posted.



Maybe you should start off by just putting me on ignore.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 5, 2013)

Also, Xin Zhao and Olaf are not raping solo queue since their nerfs.


----------



## Santí (Apr 5, 2013)

WAD said:


> voli would suit u well santi



Voli was my first main 

Although I don't feel like he's as fun good in S3 as he was in S2, since the removal of Ionic Spark.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 5, 2013)

Lol, What's a Nami.

I saw her get spammed at her release then nothing.

I forgot she even existed.


----------



## Magic (Apr 5, 2013)

WAD said:


> voli would suit u well santi


Yeah voli is a great jungler champ.


----------



## Santí (Apr 5, 2013)

I haven't really jungled with him, I play him either top or support because people fucking underestimate the bear and feed.

Do not underestimate the bear.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 5, 2013)

Volibear support is popular el oh el.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 5, 2013)

dude this jungler meta is so mindless

madreds/boots or spirit stone boots

locket->bulwark->giants belt item

volibear is warmoggs/spirit visage and moba  boots

spirit stone turns into that other hp item

gg unkillable beast


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 5, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Voli was my first main
> 
> Although I don't feel like he's as fun good in S3 as he was in S2, since the removal of Ionic Spark.



...What? Him and Nasus are pretty much the two best junglers right now.
Are you high?


----------



## Magic (Apr 5, 2013)

Santi hasn't been playing, relax...


----------



## Santí (Apr 5, 2013)

I have never seen another Voli jungle. Ever.

My favorite ADC to voli support with is fucking Ashe np. Rush Frozen Mallet, fling, and they have zero chance of escaping without Thresh Lantern or best flash NA.


----------



## Magic (Apr 5, 2013)

We could play some ashe and voli later if you want.


----------



## Santí (Apr 5, 2013)

Vae said:


> ...What? Him and Nasus are pretty much the two best junglers right now.
> Are you high?



I see what you're doing


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 5, 2013)

Sant? said:


> I see what you're doing



I'm not kidding.
Watch LCS, it's the two most picked junglers.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 5, 2013)

Lol fuck Nami. I just tried her since I've been practicing support. That Q is such a small hitbox, how am I suppose to save my ADC with that :[

I'll just go back to Thresh.

IMO, Soraka and Nami are one of the worst supports for solo que. Soraka's good in lane, but can't initiate teamfights and she's ... super boring to play.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 5, 2013)

yay im back to 50% win rate with shen

finally im at an ELO where u can play him somewhat well with ur team 

starting to not get that much LP per win though

6th in my division atm @ 65 points


----------



## Fiona (Apr 5, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Fiona, you play?




Yeah me and my roommate share an account. 

And by share i mean i use his because he actually spend money and has cool shit lol


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 5, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> When Elise wasn't out yet and they weren't so popular?



Everyone you mentioned have been pubstompers since their releases (aside from Xin who was OP as fuck, then nerfed to the ground,then got a rework and was OP as fuck again).


----------



## Maerala (Apr 5, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Lol fuck Nami. I just tried her since I've been practicing support. That Q is such a small hitbox, how am I suppose to save my ADC with that :[
> 
> I'll just go back to Thresh.
> 
> IMO, Soraka and Nami are one of the worst supports for solo que. Soraka's good in lane, but can't initiate teamfights and she's ... super boring to play.





Nami is imo really, really good. Her passive gets a lot of hate and sure it could use a small buff but in conjunction with Tidecaller's Blessing on an ally, it makes catching up to fleeing enemies a breeze, and it procs on literally all of her abilities. Her Q's pretty slow and can be tricky to land but it's mostly just practice and anticipating where the enemy's gonna move, plus it's AoE.

My main complaint is that her W is really mana intensive (130 at max rank) and I max it first, so it can be pretty terror, but whatever. I don't know how to check my win rate but I know it must be pretty high because I very rarely lose with her.


----------



## Santí (Apr 5, 2013)

Good Nami's are beautiful, without a doubt my favorite support.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 5, 2013)

Wow, fuck you WAD.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 5, 2013)

Soraka is fucking useless out of lane.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 5, 2013)

I can't take anything Doublelift says seriously.
Yes, he's a good ADC.

But when he goes on to say that every ADC in Korea is shit, I can't help but think he's got no idea what he's talking about.

Like, I know he calls himself trash on stream all the time, but every time he makes a statement about the situation of things, it's wrong.
Calling Koreans ADCs shit is just laughable, when most of them are on DLs level or higher.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 5, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Please die.



Explain what Soraka can bring to a team fight.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 5, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Explain what Soraka can bring to a team fight.



Heals, silences, constant AoE damage with starcall.

There you go.

On another note, I don't think Weixiao will be going to the All Star tournament, looks like Kid, Devil or San might get picked.

It'll probably be San based off how China are picking their players.


----------



## Maerala (Apr 5, 2013)

I run Heal and Flash and take Mikael's Crucible as my first item (after shoes, Philostone, etc).

That's her enormous regular heal + her AoE ultimate heal + Summoner Heal + MC heal. Adc pretty much never dies in a fight and everyone else is that much harder to kill. Silence is underestimated and MR shred on Starcall wrecks shit. Plus the AoE magic resist on her passive.

Soraka op as fuck.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 5, 2013)

Actually, it'll probably be Uzi or San that will be going.


----------



## OS (Apr 5, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Explain what Soraka can bring to a team fight.



If she runs AP her heal is annoying. Plus she has a silence.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 5, 2013)

soraka is strong with ap (because of mr shred) and against ap (cuz of passive and heals to mitigate burst)


----------



## Maerala (Apr 5, 2013)

Manny do you still think New Karma is op?


----------



## Santí (Apr 5, 2013)

New Karma is still a bitch.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 5, 2013)

yup

dumbasses giving her a go mid

when shes a top laner


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 5, 2013)

Everyone explains how much Soraka brings to team fights.

No sign of Jiyeon at all.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 5, 2013)

I just got out of a match. 

You think Soraka is going to live that long in a team fight to get all of that off?


5-0 with fiddle.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 5, 2013)

just saw the vulcun - tsm match

holy shit godwater

also, seems like tsm need chaox's calls after all


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 5, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I just got out of a match.
> 
> You think Soraka is going to live that long in a team fight to get all of that off?
> 
> ...



Any decent Soraka will be able to live long enough at that point, yes.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 5, 2013)

I wonder who's going to pick Chaox up.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 5, 2013)

Vae said:


> Any decent Soraka will be able to live long enough at that point, yes.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 5, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I wonder who's going to pick Chaox up.



he'll maybe be manager/coach/whatever it's called for IG


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 5, 2013)

Just because a Bronze V Soraka can't live through a team fight and be useful doesn't mean a decent one can't.

A decent Soraka wouldn't be matched with you to begin with.


----------



## Santí (Apr 5, 2013)

Soraka is extremely annoying, who is trying to pull her off as useless?

*Edit:* lolstars


----------



## Sansa (Apr 5, 2013)

Because obviously champions like Akali, Diana, and Kha'Zix don't exist right?
Champions that are designed to delete the AD Carry before his support can react don't exist right?

Soraka has 0 health, if Akali, diana, kha'zix, xin zhao, or any assassin or bruiser dived her and the AD Carry at the back they'd both be dead without her being able to do anything.

But you're Silver III so you know everything there is to know.

I see why Didi had to block you.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 5, 2013)

Btw, don't bother replying I already put you on ignore.

If nf posts could give people diseases, everyone who read your posts would have aids.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 5, 2013)

The only reason I dislike Soraka is because she can't start teamfights and she can't exactly peel for the ADC. What is Soraka going to do if her ADC goes from 100-0? Not much. This is my personal opinion, I never called her useless but I do call her one of the worst supports for solo que. She's not going to carry the game. 

I have to admit her laning phase is a bitch. So much sustain.

I just had a decent Soraka on my team but the problem was no one was peeling for our ADC so as Wukong I have to peel for my ADC. She was good but she's not going to stop Riven and Xin Zhao from deleting our ADC.

Also I just learned Udyr + Soraka is a bitch combo.


----------



## OS (Apr 5, 2013)

Just went adc Thresh. It's pretty good but the downfall is that you have no MR. I got 2 shotted by a Brand.

Also, watching the Lissandra matches she's real good. 2 stuns and an escape strong.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 5, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> The only reason I dislike Soraka is because she can't start teamfights and she can't exactly peel for the ADC. What is Soraka going to do if her ADC goes from 100-0? Not much. This is my personal opinion, I never called her useless but I do call her one of the worst supports for solo que. She's not going to carry the game.
> 
> I have to admit her laning phase is a bitch. So much sustain.



What is she going to do if her ADC goes from 100-0? What every other support would do, assist the other team members.

Heal the tanks, APC, silence, shred MR.

Also, Jiyeon so butt hurt when he cries about shit he never understands.
Bronze people, what can you do.


----------



## Santí (Apr 5, 2013)

All of the above mentioned with the exception of Xin Zhao are Casters, a well placed silence on them is more than enough to keep Soraka alive and gives your allies time to peel.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 5, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Because obviously champions like Akali, Diana, and Kha'Zix don't exist right?
> Champions that are designed to delete the AD Carry before his support can react don't exist right?
> 
> Soraka has 0 health, if Akali, diana, kha'zix, xin zhao, or any assassin or bruiser dived her and the AD Carry at the back they'd both be dead without her being able to do anything.
> ...



not really, her heal is surprisingly high and if she has ulti plus that annoying silence i'm sure it would take a lot more effort than you realise


----------



## Sansa (Apr 5, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> The only reason I dislike Soraka is because she can't start teamfights and she can't exactly peel for the ADC. What is Soraka going to do if her ADC goes from 100-0? Not much. This is my personal opinion, I never called her useless but I do call her one of the worst supports for solo que. She's not going to carry the game.
> 
> I have to admit her laning phase is a bitch. So much sustain.
> 
> ...



Thank you.

Because obviously ITT Soraka is the godtype support that can protect her carry from any and every threat.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 5, 2013)

Santi, don't even bother.

Using logic and decent arguments against Jiyeon never works and never will.
The fact that he thinks Cop is the best ADC NA because he has the best KDA says everything about him.

Cop isn't even best GPM


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 5, 2013)

like i said fools

Soraka is optimal vs a double AP/magic heavy team

she also neutralizes Nidalee like nothing


----------



## Sansa (Apr 5, 2013)

Soraka couldn't defend her Carry if Xin Zhao or Volibear or Tryndamere decided to get hyphy.

And knowing that Soraka has a silence the other team is going to send someone who doesn't rely heavily on their abilities to get a kill.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 5, 2013)

against trynda ? no chance

but voli ? pfft


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 5, 2013)

If the team has no CC do deal with Voli or Trynda, they deserve to lose. If the team doesn't kill Xin before he kills the carry, after Soraka's W and ult, they deserve to lose.


----------



## Didi (Apr 5, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Didi, what's that program you're using where you can't see Vae's posts at all?



Tampermonkey (or greasemonky if you use firefox instead of chrome)

search on userscripts for full ignore vbulletin (or something like that)

add it to tampermonkey

success


----------



## Cronos (Apr 5, 2013)

scarra AND chaox streaming

this is a tough one

SCARRA BABY I'M COMING


----------



## Santí (Apr 5, 2013)

Cronos said:


> against trynda ? no chance
> 
> but voli ? pfft





Sant? said:


> I haven't really jungled with him, I play him either top or support because people fucking underestimate the bear and feed.
> 
> *Do not underestimate the bear.*


----------



## Cronos (Apr 5, 2013)

voli's more about dispositioning than bursting someone down


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 5, 2013)

Cronos said:


> scarra AND chaox streaming
> 
> this is a tough one
> 
> SCARRA BABY I'M COMING


I'm watching him now. His streams are a lot like girl scout cookies. You gotta buy them or else you'll be forced to wait a year.


I know Voli is popular and used in LCS almost every game, but I just don't get why he's that good. Jungle time, sure. Dueling, sure. Ganking, works better in competitive then in solo q due to the coordination, still pretty solid though.  However in team fights any slow makes him 100% useless.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 5, 2013)

Actually, Voli is perfect for Teamfights.

He creates a big distraction with his AoE slow and his passive makes him near unkillable unless you pour everything into taking him down.

He distracts the other team well enough and long enough for his team to punish them.


----------



## Didi (Apr 5, 2013)

Cronos said:


> scarra AND chaox streaming
> 
> this is a tough one
> 
> SCARRA BABY I'M COMING



yeay scarra stream


and oh boy


jiji is playing ashe


well that brings back memories :3


----------



## Sansa (Apr 5, 2013)

Didi said:


> Tampermonkey (or greasemonky if you use firefox instead of chrome)
> 
> search on userscripts for full ignore vbulletin (or something like that)
> 
> ...




Thanks brosef.


----------



## Santí (Apr 5, 2013)

MrChubz said:


> I know Voli is popular and used in LCS almost every game, but I just don't get why he's that good. Jungle time, sure. Dueling, sure. Ganking, works better in competitive then in solo q due to the coordination, still pretty solid though.  However in team fights any slow makes him 100% useless.



I haven't watched LCS since like, week 4 so I didn't even know he's been a popular choice. The slows hurt him (as they would anyone, really), but they don't make him useless since he's still an aoe damage monster with his ulti and his bite deals % damage based on your maximum hp and your enemies missing health, on top of people building him tank and attack speed, his passive can literally win him fights anyone else would of died in.

His E and Q both work for great peels and do solid damage.


----------



## Fiona (Apr 5, 2013)

Just went 13/0/15 with Blitzcrank 


I think ill call it a night there


----------



## Darth (Apr 5, 2013)

voli's Q getting nerfed next patch tho.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 5, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Actually, Voli is perfect for Teamfights.
> 
> He creates a big distraction with his AoE slow and his passive makes him near unkillable unless you pour everything into taking him down.
> 
> He distracts the other team well enough and long enough for his team to punish them.



or you know.. ignite him


----------



## Darth (Apr 5, 2013)

i've seen voli's get bursted down so many times because they think they're indestructible or some dumb shit so they try to initiate 1v5 like retards.


----------



## Santí (Apr 5, 2013)

I'd classify using summoner spells as "pour everything into taking him down"


----------



## Santí (Apr 5, 2013)

Darth said:


> i've seen voli's get bursted down so many times because they think they're indestructible or some dumb shit so they try to initiate 1v5 like retards.



No, the funniest shit without a doubt is the fed Sion who walks into enemy base and tries to 5v1 the entire team


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 5, 2013)

i cant play voli or the horse for the life of me

give me the dog or j4 any day


----------



## Sansa (Apr 5, 2013)

Cronos said:


> or you know.. ignite him



He wants that type of attention.



Darth said:


> i've seen voli's get bursted down so many times because they think they're indestructible or some dumb shit so they try to initiate 1v5 like retards.



That's just stupid.



Sant? said:


> I'd classify using summoner spells as "pour everything into taking him down"



But that's the point of him running in though.



Sant? said:


> No, the funniest shit without a doubt is the fed Sion who walks into enemy base and tries to 5v1 the entire team



Sounds like some shit Dunkey would do


----------



## Santí (Apr 5, 2013)

Horse has become my favorite jungler as of late, ramming people into walls never gets old.

I still need one more movement speed Quint, then my horse's true destruction begins.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 5, 2013)

Hecarim is banned a lot around Diamond.

Saint had to pray it didn't get banned during one of his jungleology videos because he would've had to dodge.


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 5, 2013)

Sant? said:


> No, the funniest shit without a doubt is the fed Sion who walks into enemy base and tries to 5v1 the entire team


My dream is to do that with Sion some day. Unfortunately enemy teams surrender before I get 6 items. 



WAD said:


> i cant play voli or the horse for the life of me
> 
> give me the dog or j4 any day



Just treat Hecarim like Malphite with a knockback. Pop his W after your team starts using their most damaging cooldowns. Pre-nerf it was like having 5 heath bars. I haven't played him since the nerfs but the W heal probably isn't as strong.


----------



## Santí (Apr 5, 2013)

Are you talking about the 3.5 nerfs or earlier ones? 3.5 just increased cooldowns.

His heal still works just fine, I hardly notice any difference.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 5, 2013)

Hec's W is still strong.

If everyone around you puts out a decent amount of damage, you're like unkillable.


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 5, 2013)

I think they made the heal % flat across all ranks.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 5, 2013)

i think if his passive wasn't so good voli wouldn't be played at all and the fact that you can negate that with 1 summoner spell is kinda sucky

i saw a couple of days ago in ogn how people shit on volibear ignite plus varus E and he's bye bye


----------



## Darth (Apr 5, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Hecarim is banned a lot around Diamond.
> 
> Saint had to pray it didn't get banned during one of his jungleology videos because he would've had to dodge.



Not just diamond, he's also permaban in Gold II. Not sure what that says really but take it as you will. 

Most popular bans lately have been Hec, Voli, Vi, Thresh, Blitz, Taric, and Shaco. 

Disregarding the forever permabanned trio of malph,amumu,shen. most games at least two of those three are banned and in some none of them are.


----------



## Darth (Apr 5, 2013)

Cronos said:


> i think if his passive wasn't so good voli wouldn't be played at all and the fact that you can negate that with 1 summoner spell is kinda sucky
> 
> i saw a couple of days ago in ogn how people shit on volibear ignite plus varus E and he's bye bye



the healing debuffs dont stack but yeah his passive is one of his strongest abilities.

that and his flash q's are terror. plus the bite that scales with max hp.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 5, 2013)

i'd ban nasus over a volibear anyday


----------



## Darth (Apr 5, 2013)

Bans are more of a popularity contest these days really. Plenty of champions are strong enough to warrant bans, but they're just not popular enough to see consistent play. 

So most people pretty much ban the champs that have gotten really popular since plenty of people have actually taken the time to learn and be good with these champions.


----------



## Fiona (Apr 5, 2013)

Ok so as usual i _didnt_ call it a night and i went 19/5/24 as blitzcrank lol 


I think i found my new main


----------



## Wesley (Apr 5, 2013)

Why the heck do I need to qualify for Silver IV?  Isn't it possible to be demoted from a division?  What the heck?  I finally started winning more games than losing and now I'm facing the prospect of having to win 2 games.  I'll tell you, it's been so random whether I win or not.  Someone dcs, someone is bad, why?


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 5, 2013)

So I just came back from talking to the manager at GameStop.

Apparently me and this one other guy are tied in like most things and we're the last 2 people they're thinking about hiring.

50% chance.

I hope the fact that I know the manager personally will help, even though he said it changes nothing.

It always changes something


----------



## Darth (Apr 5, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Why the heck do I need to qualify for Silver IV?  Isn't it possible to be demoted from a division?  What the heck?  I finally started winning more games than losing and now I'm facing the prospect of having to win 2 games.  I'll tell you, it's been so random whether I win or not.  Someone dcs, someone is bad, why?



rofl, new ranked system is just like that man. You need to play and win a best of three to get promoted to the next division. 

Wes what's your Summoner name? I've asked you this like three times lol.


----------



## Shingy (Apr 5, 2013)

Would any of you like to have a go right now?


----------



## Darth (Apr 5, 2013)

Because there is a summoner with the username "Wesley" but he hasn't played since S1 apparently and his username is purged so you can take it if you want.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 5, 2013)

bah lost my first promotion match

kinda was my fault too

ill go to sleep and hope i can make a 2-1 comeback tomorrow after work


----------



## Sansa (Apr 5, 2013)

Oh my god, Shaco is so annoying.

Warded Dragon so you can see the jungler coming to gank bot half way through the lane?

No worries, I'll just deceive over the ledge from your blue and gank you.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 5, 2013)

Darth Sheik, right?  I just don't think it's fair for divisions you can be kicked out of to require a best of 3.  I understand that once you become gold, plat, etc. you're in there for good, but the divisions in each rank are something else.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 5, 2013)

shaco is simple

pink the middle of ur lane and when he comes creeping up in his stealth u CC him and blast him with everything u got


----------



## Darth (Apr 5, 2013)

cait is picked in 40% of all ranked matches on NA sigh so lame. >.>


----------



## Infamy (Apr 5, 2013)

Vae said:


> Everyone explains how much Soraka brings to team fights.
> 
> No sign of Jiyeon at all.



Soraka is a very weak champion compared to other supports. What Lulu and Sona bring to fights are waaay more than what Soraka does, they actually do a considerable amount of damage unlike Soraka and have insane poke in lane and way better CC. Also lanes with Leona and Taric can just 100 to 0 a Soraka in 1 combo with Graves or Draven or something.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 5, 2013)

Infamy said:


> Soraka is a very weak champion compared to other supports. What Lulu and Sona bring to fights are waaay more than what Soraka does, they actually do a considerable amount of damage unlike Soraka and have insane poke in lane and way better CC. Also lanes with Leona and Taric can just 100 to 0 a Soraka in 1 combo with Graves or Draven or something.



You pick her in specific match ups.

Just like you would pick specific mids against certain champs.


----------



## Infamy (Apr 5, 2013)

That's not necessarily true...For a couple reasons. Let's say the enemy has Nunu as support right? Soraka is pretty good against Nunu so you could pick her there, however Sona is better vs Nunu in lane AND can poke out the ADC in lane better than Soraka, then outside of laning phase Sona offers more utility. There just isn't as much reason to pick Soraka over any other support, even untraditional supports like Fiddle are used more than Soraka in tournament scenarios. But of course Soraka is still fine in Solo Q I guess..Its just there are better picks that can do what she can do and more.


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 5, 2013)

Soraka is a pretty good counter against Karthus.

Passive increases MR by 16. Add an Bulwark and you have a 41 MR aura.
Infuse is a 2.5 second silence at max rank.
And obviously her ultimate is like a direct counter to Karthus ultimate. Only downside is that  she won't have nearly as much AP if she plays supports.
Her single target heal can also save somebody.

She is also a beast at baitings


----------



## Infamy (Apr 5, 2013)

Yeah she counters Karthus...But does that really warrant such a weak pick? Nope, counter picks don't matter as much as your team comp.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 5, 2013)

I don't get it.  I lost my first qualifying game because of an afk.  I won my next two so I should have advanced, but what is going on?  It tells me I've qualified for a series of games?  What is wrong?  I have to qualify for a qualifier?  

P.S. Epic moment of the day; bot lane is feeding their Draven so I figure "Eh this is going to suck" so I invest in thornmail for my third item after a pair of boots and a hextech.  In our jungle, everyone is running around chasing eachother's tails, and I happen upon him.  Without missing a step I take him on and he kills himself, allowing me to use his ghost to wipe out the rest of his team.  Oh, I love Mordekaiser when everything comes together!  <3

That there turned the whole game around, allowing me to secure enough gold for magic pen, and prompted him to invest in a sash instead of more damage.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 5, 2013)

I can only really play Hecarim and Rammus in the jungle

I am decent at jungle Darius and Noc though.

Also, anyone up for lvling acc's up on EUW?


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 5, 2013)

ill be  up  for it in like  five hours


----------



## Didi (Apr 5, 2013)

Great to finally have a game again where despite other lanes losing I could succesfully roam and turn it around.

14/1/10, riven 2 stronk


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 5, 2013)

QUADRA AND PENTA WITH JAX IN THE SAME GAME

The penta was 2 vs 5, i love Lulu man.

God damn Jax dude. The whole thing was 2 vs 5, our ADC had instantly died at the begining. My screenshots only give a black picture when i paste it in Paint, anything know whats going on?

Cause that Penta man, Cait was kind of late to the party but i had like 150 HP, i jumped her, and bursted her during my E duration. Then i died to her trap >.>


----------



## Cronos (Apr 5, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I can only really play Hecarim and Rammus in the jungle
> 
> I am decent at jungle Darius and Noc though.
> 
> Also, anyone up for lvling acc's up on EUW?



give udyr a try dude, no skillshots gg


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 5, 2013)

Cronos said:


> give udyr a try dude, no skillshots gg



I heard his E gained a little leap, is this true? Cause i was off-put by the fact that his mobility was represented by a mediocre MS buff, at least before the rework.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 5, 2013)

i saw saint getting the boots 3 with the movement speed increase upgrade 

dude i was a fucking racecar in the jungle cleared fast as fuck with basically no items and gave hella presence

even if you get caught you turn around stun and run the fuck out spamming e and r because both give movespeed

CANNOT BE CAUGHT


----------



## Darth (Apr 5, 2013)

Infamy said:


> That's not necessarily true...For a couple reasons. Let's say the enemy has Nunu as support right? Soraka is pretty good against Nunu so you could pick her there, however Sona is better vs Nunu in lane AND can poke out the ADC in lane better than Soraka, then outside of laning phase Sona offers more utility. There just isn't as much reason to pick Soraka over any other support, even untraditional supports like Fiddle are used more than Soraka in tournament scenarios. But of course Soraka is still fine in Solo Q I guess..Its just there are better picks that can do what she can do and more.





Infamy said:


> Yeah she counters Karthus...But does that really warrant such a weak pick? Nope, counter picks don't matter as much as your team comp.


uhm, disregard everything the above user posted. if you're  good soraka and can play her better than any other support, play soraka lol. soraka fits into pretty much every team comp as  champion whos kit is significantly based on heals and aura's automatically synergizes with pretty much everything...


Wesley said:


> I don't get it.  I lost my first qualifying game because of an afk.  I won my next two so I should have advanced, but what is going on?  It tells me I've qualified for a series of games?  What is wrong?  I have to qualify for a qualifier?
> 
> P.S. Epic moment of the day; bot lane is feeding their Draven so I figure "Eh this is going to suck" so I invest in thornmail for my third item after a pair of boots and a hextech.  In our jungle, everyone is running around chasing eachother's tails, and I happen upon him.  Without missing a step I take him on and he kills himself, allowing me to use his ghost to wipe out the rest of his team.  Oh, I love Mordekaiser when everything comes together!  <3
> 
> That there turned the whole game around, allowing me to secure enough gold for magic pen, and prompted him to invest in a sash instead of more damage.




qualify for a qualifier? that makes no sense. check your league placement. are you silver 4 yet?


----------



## Cronos (Apr 5, 2013)

dat 1 hour login queue


----------



## Sansa (Apr 5, 2013)

Darth said:


> cait is picked in 40% of all ranked matches on NA sigh so lame. >.>



It's obnoxious.

Laning against Caitlyn is my least favourite thing to do in league.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 5, 2013)

i banned cait the other day and Cronos flipped

dirty cait main


----------



## Cronos (Apr 5, 2013)

np stomped with ashe


----------



## Maerala (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm the worst fucking Anivia na.

If refunds could be reset I'd sell her back in shame.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 5, 2013)

bird is the word 

bird bird bird


----------



## Cronos (Apr 5, 2013)

played anivia in an aram on wad's account a couple of weeks ago first time, damn she's awesome, we were 4v5 and i almost won the game, if it wasn't for those damn superminions


----------



## Sansa (Apr 5, 2013)

Jax support against Nid Cait.

Yi tried to carry us, but Syndra was 1/5 and thought that because she killed Viktor in lane she won the lane even though her tower was down and his wasn't.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 5, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Jax support against Nid Cait.
> 
> Yi tried to carry us, but Syndra was 1/5 and thought that because she killed Viktor in lane she won the lane even though her tower was down and his wasn't.



that sounds worse than being level 1 and playing against amateur bots

are you sure you're doing it right


----------



## Sansa (Apr 5, 2013)

I honoured Yi for genuinely trying to carry us.

I really hate when people know they have to support and pick a non support character and lose the lane and potentially the game for everyone.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 5, 2013)

why can't everyone just have a good time


----------



## αce (Apr 5, 2013)

like soraka is fine if you know how to play it
but uh, lulu and sona are almost infinitely better
i need not elaborate

taric is auto ban though
you can't outplay a single target stun


----------



## Sansa (Apr 5, 2013)

I just don't see the logic in picking a non support character when you know you have to support because it's just going to make your carry lose the lane.

Atleast pick a pseudo support like Fiddle or Cho'Gath.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 5, 2013)

αce said:


> like soraka is fine if you know how to play it
> but uh, lulu and sona are almost infinitely better
> i need not elaborate
> 
> ...



Cleanse OP.


----------



## αce (Apr 5, 2013)

also stop running heal on supports holy fak
this isn't pussy lane
we go ham lvl 2 always



> Cleanse OP.



fuck cleanse
get ignite


----------



## Cronos (Apr 5, 2013)

not saying soraka is awesome or anything, but she's certainly not useless like some people previously stated


----------



## Sansa (Apr 5, 2013)

αce said:


> also stop running heal on supports holy fak
> this isn't pussy lane
> we go ham lvl 2 always



This is true for Ezreal.

Mystic shot -> Arcane shift -> ignite -> Mystic Shot = First blood.



> fuck cleanse
> get ignite



I'll always run cleanse against Taric.


----------



## αce (Apr 5, 2013)

oh and thresh is beyond op


----------



## Sansa (Apr 5, 2013)

Scumbag thresh always steals my kills.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 5, 2013)

scumbag tresh always steals my souls


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 5, 2013)

Someone tell Jiyeon that Arcane Shift should be used to position yourself safely, not to port in to the opponents.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 5, 2013)

ahw come on, it's still good to do that in certain situations

stop picking on the guy


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 5, 2013)

I'll never stop hating on him, you shouldn't be arcane shifting in to anyone unless you're trying to get in range for a final AA and you know it's safe.

You don't do it when they're still high health cause they can turn on you and fuck you over, especially someone like Graves.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 5, 2013)

he just said he got the first blood doing it didn't he ? hell i'm pretty sure you should do it in that case, if not going too deep ofc


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 5, 2013)

And like I said, if he does it against someone like Graves he's gonna get buttfucked.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 5, 2013)

nah he's good, like i said not going too deep, as in i'm more than half hp up and not getting into tower aggro range, just skipping over a few minions to q for that last 100 hp, i'm sure you've done it plenty of times


----------



## Sansa (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm sure he made some condescending comment and said something about it only working in Bronze V.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 5, 2013)

DON'T ARGUE WITH ME WHEN I'M TRYING TO MAKE JIYEON FEEL BAD.

FUCK YOU CRONOS.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 5, 2013)

Cronos said:


> nah he's good, like i said not going too deep, as in i'm more than half hp up and not getting into tower aggro range, just skipping over a few minions to q for that last 100 hp, i'm sure you've done it plenty of times



I only do it if I know I can all in the person and get out without dying.

I'll usually hit them with 2 or three q's in a row just to soften them up then tell my support to dive.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 5, 2013)

So TSM vs Curse in about an hour.

Who are you guys' bets on?


----------



## Cronos (Apr 5, 2013)

fuck tsm, no more chaox, love oddone but fuck tsm


----------



## Cronos (Apr 5, 2013)

Vae said:


> DON'T ARGUE WITH ME WHEN I'M TRYING TO MAKE JIYEON FEEL BAD.
> 
> FUCK YOU CRONOS.



i'm sorry


----------



## Sansa (Apr 5, 2013)

Cronos said:


> i'm sorry



Lol, can't he read that I already ignored him?


Insatiable hunger for attention that one has.

TSM are probably going to get roflstomped, even if they still had Chaox, I don't see them winning.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 5, 2013)

Cronos said:


> i'm sorry



It's k, I forgive you.

On another note, just had to play agianst aL Spellsy in bot lane, fun times.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 5, 2013)

SPELLSY AINT SHIT

DIAMOND 5 TRASH


----------



## Cronos (Apr 5, 2013)

WAD'S BETTER THAN THAT YO


----------



## OS (Apr 5, 2013)

Got a quad as jax but lost the game because pantheon afk'd.

Also, nothing in LoL is funnier than pinking out Akali in her shroud.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 5, 2013)

I despise being pinked as Akali.

I forgot that Akali unstealths as soon as she leaves her shroud and tried to shroud juke my way to a bush and failed


----------



## Sansa (Apr 5, 2013)

Wait, How does Bloodwater have a 16.0 KDA


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 5, 2013)

WAD said:


> SPELLSY AINT SHIT
> 
> DIAMOND 5 TRASH



MISS EVERY EASY BINDING.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 5, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Wait, How does Bloodwater have a 16.0 KDA



Kills: 1
Deaths: 1
Assists: 15

KDA: K + A / D = 1 + 15 / 1 = 16 KDA


----------



## OS (Apr 5, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I despise being pinked as Akali.
> 
> I forgot that Akali unstealths as soon as she leaves her shroud and tried to shroud juke my way to a bush and failed



If you play as Akali you are nothing but scum.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 5, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> If you play as Akali you are nothing but scum.



False.

If you play as Teemo you are nothing but scum.

Didi, how come when I enable full ignore the whole page of posts doesn't appear?


----------



## Sansa (Apr 5, 2013)

Cronos said:


> Kills: 1
> Deaths: 1
> Assists: 15
> 
> KDA: K + A / D = 1 + 15 / 1 = 16 KDA



But didn't he have assists while he was the Support for his other team?

How come it sky rocketed when he joined vulcun?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 5, 2013)

Vae said:


> MISS EVERY EASY BINDING.



statistically false

tho it does seem theres a correlation with the easier the binding the more likely i am to miss



Original Sin said:


> If you play as Akali you are nothing but scum.


----------



## OS (Apr 5, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> False.
> 
> If you play as Teemo you are nothing but scum.
> 
> Didi, how come when I enable full ignore the whole page of posts doesn't appear?



False, people play as Akali to have a 99.9% chance to win. The .1% is for those with down syndrome that can't button mash correctly.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 5, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> But didn't he have assists while he was the Support for his other team?
> 
> How come it sky rocketed when he joined vulcun?



reset with new team


----------



## Sansa (Apr 5, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> False, people play as Akali to have a 99.9% chance to win. The .1% is for those with down syndrome that can't button mash correctly.



Press R to win x3.



Cronos said:


> reset with new team



Ah, I see.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 5, 2013)

Rivington The Third is such a boss name.

I was I was the Third of something


----------



## Didi (Apr 5, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> False.
> 
> If you play as Teemo you are nothing but scum.
> 
> Didi, how come when I enable full ignore the whole page of posts doesn't appear?



I dunno

you probably did it wrong


cuz I never had problems


----------



## Cronos (Apr 5, 2013)

that's because didi is a magician


----------



## Sansa (Apr 5, 2013)

Like, it's like the script thinks I have everyone in the thread on ignore.


----------



## Didi (Apr 5, 2013)

hmm

this is the script I'm running


```
// ==UserScript==
// @name         vBulletin - Full ignore
// @namespace    https://userscripts.org/people/5587
// @description  Stops display of truncated posts from users on your ignore list.
// @downloadURL  https://userscripts.org/scripts/source/24465.user.js
// @grant        GM_addStyle
// @include      */showthread.php*
// @updateURL    https://userscripts.org/scripts/source/24465.meta.js
// @version      1.0.2
// @date         2013-03-19
// @creator      Arne Dieckmann (aka "Mithrandir")
// ==/UserScript==

(function (){
var filterkey = "?userlist=ignore&amp;do=removelist&amp;u=";

var allElements, thisElement;
allElements = document.getElementsByTagName('tr');
for (var i = 0; i < allElements.length; i++) {
  thisElement = allElements[i];
  if(thisElement.innerHTML.indexOf(filterkey)!=-1)
    {
    thisElement.parentNode.style.display = 'none';
    }
  }

// for new vBulletin 4.x try this:
GM_addStyle('li.postbitignored {display: none !important;}');
}());
```


----------



## Didi (Apr 5, 2013)

Cronos said:


> that's because didi is a magician


----------



## Sansa (Apr 5, 2013)

Saint is on Oodeer.

GG.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 5, 2013)

TOLD YOU GUYS UDYR LEGIT

GG


----------



## Didi (Apr 5, 2013)

LOL NYJACKY WTF


----------



## Sansa (Apr 5, 2013)

What the fuck Jacky


----------



## Magic (Apr 5, 2013)

WTF my yellow ribbon went poof.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 5, 2013)

Cop not best ADC NA anymore, MF gets banned, he's useless.

KDA GOING DOWN THE DRAIN, HUEEE.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 5, 2013)

And down goes the KDA.

1-6 lol.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 5, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Lol, can't he read that I already ignored him?
> 
> 
> Insatiable hunger for attention that one has.
> ...



Nope.

I missed the whole game though because I slept through it. And that was the only game I wanted to see too


----------



## Sansa (Apr 5, 2013)

RemChu said:


> WTF my yellow ribbon went poof.



My red ribbon disappeared a while ago.



Demonic Shaman said:


> Nope.
> 
> I missed the whole game though because I slept through it.



Who sleeps through LCS


----------



## Didi (Apr 5, 2013)

FUCK YEARH TSM



I like Curse and all


but TSM will always remain my bros
even though I rooted for Epik during s1 but TSM was definitely second choice 
and then Epik died and TSM got Dyrus from them and became more epic (though I liked TRM)




favourite na teams:
epik
TSM
CDE (pls bring it back, stupid people voting for voy and scarra smh, I want cde with doublelift)
Curse


in that order
though I was contemplating putting cde before tsm but that didn't seem right for a team only existing for 1 event


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 5, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Nope.
> 
> I missed the whole game though because I slept through it. And that was the only game I wanted to see too


you missed curse get shit on

it was boring


----------



## Sansa (Apr 5, 2013)

Oh well, even if Curse lost just now, they'll beat Vulcun later.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 5, 2013)

honestly

was curse drunk even from picks and bans


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 5, 2013)

oh irony


----------



## Didi (Apr 5, 2013)

tsm underperforming in scrims to make the competition underestimate them


100% prooved, fucking genius


----------



## Sansa (Apr 5, 2013)

WAD said:


> honestly
> 
> was curse drunk even from picks and bans



Saint probably was 

But why would Cop pick Kog'Maw into Draven, that's like the easiest way to get shit on in lane.

Draven is so much more powerful that Kog'Maw, he should've just went with Caitlyn or something.


----------



## Didi (Apr 5, 2013)

cop is trash


it is known

**


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 5, 2013)

No really. Aside from that...

The bans:

Diana - Ok. Fair. Regi is solid with her. I don't think it's ban-worthy but it's a good comfort ban.

TF - Wat. When's the last time Regi played TF? Then you leave Shen up? I don't understand, counter-intuitive.

Nasus - WAT. Oddone doesn't even play dog.

So you give them Nocturne/Shen/Karthus...and then Jacky doesn't even play assassins to counter Karthus.

NO.

HE DOESN'T EVEN PICK VEIGAR.

WHO WOULD OBLITERATE KARTHUS.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 5, 2013)

WAD said:


> No really. Aside from that...
> 
> The bans:
> 
> ...


I thought Jacky would go Veigar again after yesterday.


----------



## gangryou319 (Apr 5, 2013)

Noob question.(idc im a noob so im asking it, compared to you gold an diamond guys) ughhh Ignite over cleanse? which is better or does it depend who the enemny team has as bot lane, an is barrier better then the other 2? 

I spectate my high elo friends(diamond/platinum) an they usually have barrier or cleanse i barely see ignite anymore??


----------



## Didi (Apr 5, 2013)

it totally depends on the enemy team and your team


all of them are viable options



however nowadays most people prefer to be safe also later on, which is what barrier is good for since you can have it up for pretty much every teamfight
cuz staying alive nets them more damage output than ignite


however ignite can net you those early kills which can help you snowball (though you could also barrier bait, but ignite is extra damage for sure, barrier bait depends on the other guy being dumb)

and cleanse can help you more in staying alive than barrier against some teams


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 5, 2013)

TSM TSM TSM TSM TSM TSM TSM TSM TSM TSM TSM TSM TSM TSM


*Spoiler*: _tsm_ 



TSM TSM TSM TSM TSM TSM TSM TSM





*Spoiler*: _Cop is good_ 



J/K Cop sucks TSM




TSM

Edit: Wait I'm seeing Annie in a competitive game.


----------



## OS (Apr 5, 2013)

AP Nunu too fun


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 5, 2013)

Dyrus just overtook Voyboy in the all-star vote. GG Curse.


----------



## Didi (Apr 5, 2013)

MrChubz said:


> Dyrus just overtook Voyboy in the all-star vote. GG Curse.



YES YES YES


Now all we need is Reginald winning over Scarra

and we have CDE (with chauster2 aka doublelift instead of chauster)


but fat chance of that happening with scarra sitting at his sick like 53% or something like that


----------



## Sansa (Apr 5, 2013)

Absolutely refused to lose that game just now.

Just built Hydra then stacked health and protected twitch in teamfights so he could fuck them from behind.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm quickly getting addicted to this hoe.
4th game with her, the spears are so satisfying to hit, but I'm kinda bad at cougar form as of now.

Also played against a Lee mid last game and went 2-10.
Fun stuff


----------



## Sansa (Apr 5, 2013)

Dirty caitlyn main dontmashme.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 5, 2013)

Anyone know how much an OGN subscription is? Every time I see OGN games they make LCS look like Gold level.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 5, 2013)

Cop baby


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 5, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Cop baby


Trying to solo 1 vs 4


----------



## Sansa (Apr 5, 2013)

Roflstomped.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 5, 2013)

Nvm, found it.

6 dollars/month for HD OGN and unlimited replay access?

FUCKIN DOIN IT.


----------



## Shingy (Apr 5, 2013)

Got my first penta.


----------



## Shingy (Apr 5, 2013)

Remmy, who do you main?


----------



## αce (Apr 5, 2013)

ogn makes lcs look like complete shit
the quality in games...like its not comparable


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 5, 2013)

αce said:


> ogn makes lcs look like complete shit
> the quality in games...like its not comparable



I've noticed LCS players care more about the money and fame, while Asian teams don't even get that much money, all they care about is winning.

They're so much more dedicated, have better training schedules and training methods.

There's a reason GG is one of maybe 2 teams that can keep up with the Asians, because they're also all about winning and not so much about the fame.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 5, 2013)

Shingy said:


> Got my first penta.


Who were you using?


----------



## Magic (Apr 6, 2013)

First game with thresh...
both teams played kinda silly.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 6, 2013)

Vae said:


> Anyone know how much an OGN subscription is? Every time I see OGN games they make LCS look like Gold level.





days 1 OGN highlights.

I think I may have wet myself after watching some of those plays.


----------



## Shingy (Apr 6, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Who were you using?



Anivia. :33


----------



## Darth (Apr 6, 2013)

rune page sale was extended one more day. i dont have anywhere near enough ip tho


----------



## Shingy (Apr 6, 2013)

How much do you have?


----------



## Darth (Apr 6, 2013)

like triple digits lol


----------



## Darth (Apr 6, 2013)

probavly going to save up for lissandra or sejuani next.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 6, 2013)

Shock Therapy said:


> days 1 OGN highlights.
> 
> I think I may have wet myself after watching some of those plays.



Saw it already, I've been following OGN coverage for a while I just forgot the next one started and I want HD this season.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm saving ip for Kha'Zix or Draven.

All I know is that I'm buying another 6.3 champion.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 6, 2013)

i'll admit, draven is pretty hard till you get the hang of that q


----------



## Magic (Apr 6, 2013)

Played with a retarded akali who fed Garen early,
SPLIT PUSH FTW


----------



## Sansa (Apr 6, 2013)

Gotta catch dem axes.


----------



## Magic (Apr 6, 2013)

Shingy said:


> Remmy, who do you main?



Uhhhhh gotta be Nocturne....
I've played him the most.


----------



## Magic (Apr 6, 2013)

Is Ryze any good? Kinda hate his guts.....
like his design is terrible....just a blue black guy.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 6, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Is Ryze any good? Kinda hate his guts.....
> like his design is terrible....just a blue black guy.



He has a harsh early game but his late game, he's a mage hyper carry.

He's amazingly easy and amazingly good.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 6, 2013)

yeah he scales great, kinda weak in lane but you're beastly lategame


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 6, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Played with a retarded akali who fed Garen early,
> SPLIT PUSH FTW



2 Rylai's and working on a 3rd. I just witnessed next level Akali.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 6, 2013)

MrChubz said:


> 2 Rylai's and working on a 3rd. I just witnessed next level Akali.



You can never have too much slow.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 6, 2013)

Silver IV and I won my first game!

Good ole, Mordekaiser.  Top lane was a mess.  Their jungle along with Jax ganked me at level 2 and my jungle, Shen, tried to take them on, but got stomped, giving them the red buff.  They ganked me again after I got back to my lane, but next time around Shen and I got Jax, allowing me to farm a bit.

By level 7 things had evened up, meaning I could smack Jax around and force him to his tower with impunity lol.  Really owed the win to mid though, a Fiddlesticks.  He could go 4vs1 with his ultimate at the end.


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 6, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> You can never have too much slow.


Akali is so OP unique passives mean nothing to her!



Wesley said:


> Silver IV and I won my first game!
> 
> Good ole, Mordekaiser.  Top lane was a mess.  Their jungle along with Jax ganked me at level 2 and my jungle, Shen, tried to take them on, but got stomped, giving them the red buff.  They ganked me again after I got back to my lane, but next time around Shen and I got Jax, allowing me to farm a bit.
> 
> By level 7 things had evened up, meaning I could smack Jax around and force him to his tower with impunity lol.  Really owed the win to mid though, a Fiddlesticks.  He could go 4vs1 with his ultimate at the end.



Fiddle is one of my favorite champs. I have an undefeated record with him so far in ranked. I only pull him out when I really want a win though.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 6, 2013)

scarra said karma is worse than before her rework


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 6, 2013)

Let it be written, let it be so. Riot pls remake Karma.


----------



## Santí (Apr 6, 2013)

Past few Horse games have been looking good, I may have just found my choice of character when I begin ranking.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 6, 2013)

my uncle owns a horse did you know that


----------



## Cronos (Apr 6, 2013)

HOLY SHIT SCARRA WITH THE PLAYS


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 6, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Past few Horse games have been looking good, I may have just found my choice of character when I begin ranking.



Good luck, Hecarim gets banned a lot.


----------



## Darth (Apr 6, 2013)

lol santi nice set.


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 6, 2013)

Scarra is better then every other lol player combined.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 6, 2013)

scarra zed backing at 6300 gold minute 33


----------



## Cronos (Apr 6, 2013)

full build 33 minutes, gg


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 6, 2013)

Challenger players are like bots to this man.


----------



## Santí (Apr 6, 2013)

Vae said:


> Good luck, Hecarim gets banned a lot.



Favor fortunes vme.



Darth said:


> lol santi nice set.



Tell me I'm fabulous.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 6, 2013)

19k gold 36 minutes

gg


----------



## Maerala (Apr 6, 2013)

Cronos said:


> scarra said karma is worse than before her rework



Honestly not too far from the truth. 



Darth said:


> lol santi nice set.



I like it.


----------



## Didi (Apr 6, 2013)

Darth said:


> rune page sale was extended one more day. i dont have anywhere near enough ip tho



hmmm

I do have enough


But I also have 10 runepages already and don't really need another one



though I guess that means I could make a page with variating amounts of both ad and armorpen



hmmmmmmm


----------



## Darth (Apr 6, 2013)

do it imo. last sale was a hella long time ago


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 6, 2013)

Oh god laning against Zac is such a fucking pain.

Infinite Q harass, and that sustain, oh my god. Also, that E range, come on, wasn't KhaZix's evolved range enough? Why this shit?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 6, 2013)

fucking

didi

no

damn it

no

have u bought ur MS quints yet?

i bet u havent

i fucking

BET 

u havent

NO MORE IP SPENDING ON ANYONE HERE UNTIL U HAVE ACQUIRED MS QUINTS

ITS LIKE THE SINGLE 3 MOST IMPORTANT RUNES IN THE GAME

<heavily biased as a jungler


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 6, 2013)

Dat Twitch


----------



## Didi (Apr 6, 2013)

WAD said:


> fucking
> 
> didi
> 
> ...






oops


yeah I need/want those as well


I have one already!


so 2 more to go, that shouldn't take too long, they're like 2000 ip a piece right?


----------



## OS (Apr 6, 2013)

I think it would be more interesting to have tied Lissandra to the Black Rose so they could control Freijord.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 6, 2013)

well fnatic vs. sk was a stomp as expected

rofl the career record vs. each other is 18-0 in favor of fnatic

talk about their bane

gambit vs. eg next

oh god

plz eg

at least

put up a good fight

for old times sake


----------



## Cronos (Apr 6, 2013)

just got home and somebody links me this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzp1IXxldlU[/YOUTUBE]
rofl


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 6, 2013)

rofl

jungle malzahar

lets see


----------



## Cronos (Apr 6, 2013)

THAT CHEESE


----------



## Cronos (Apr 6, 2013)

well,     gg


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 6, 2013)

tragic

to think these two were once rivals


----------



## Darth (Apr 6, 2013)

ouch that looked like it hurt. 

oh well froggen akali was fun.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 6, 2013)

everybody is doing pretty bad on eg right now tbh

everybody


----------



## Cronos (Apr 6, 2013)

also diamond is slowly achieving godlike status


----------



## Darth (Apr 6, 2013)

Cronos said:


> also diamond is slowly achieving godlike status



never die, take all the damage, kill everything. 

definitely godlike.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 6, 2013)

hello this is dog


----------



## Cronos (Apr 6, 2013)

DAMN     DOG


----------



## Darth (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## Sansa (Apr 6, 2013)

MrChubz said:


> Akali is so OP unique passives mean nothing to her!
> 
> 
> 
> Fiddle is one of my favorite champs.* I have an undefeated record with him so far in ranked*. I only pull him out when I really want a win though.



Same.

5-0 with him.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 6, 2013)

GO   WOLVES


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 6, 2013)

GO WOLVES**


----------



## Cronos (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## Darth (Apr 6, 2013)

lol saw that on scarra's twitter


----------



## Cronos (Apr 6, 2013)

me too

this too


----------



## Darth (Apr 6, 2013)

wait wtf is the giants/wolves game over?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 6, 2013)

yea

wolves ate them


----------



## Darth (Apr 6, 2013)

dayum. legit.


----------



## Didi (Apr 6, 2013)

good


fuck the giants


----------



## Sansa (Apr 6, 2013)

I didn't know Atomic was a curse player now


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 6, 2013)

all these games in the EU LCS today are extremely one-sided lol


----------



## Darth (Apr 6, 2013)

Lux OP as fuck.


----------



## Sajin (Apr 6, 2013)

^Not sure if srs


----------



## Darth (Apr 6, 2013)

zed srs   .


----------



## αce (Apr 6, 2013)

eg is shit
especially snoopeh


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 6, 2013)

αce said:


> eg is shit
> especially snoopeh



3 of them might be going to the All Star match


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 6, 2013)

EG getting caught at the same place 3 times, they're fucking retarded.


----------



## Maerala (Apr 6, 2013)

Krepo too fat to get up.


----------



## Darth (Apr 6, 2013)

Not even the mighty akali can save eg at this point. 

i feel bad for froggen tho. he's been on his game for awhile now but his team is just falling apart around him


----------



## αce (Apr 6, 2013)

rofl
rofl
eg


----------



## αce (Apr 6, 2013)

like snoopeh is gonna end up at all star
LOOOOL


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 6, 2013)

Darth said:


> Not even the mighty akali can save eg at this point.
> 
> i feel bad for froggen tho. he's been on his game for awhile now but his team is just falling apart around him



i dont

froggen has been stale and lackluster since s3 started

its obvious the team became complacent as fuck when they were considered contenders for top of EU

how the mighty hath fuckin fallen

in other news

GO WOLVES


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 6, 2013)

WAD said:


> i dont
> 
> froggen has been stale and lackluster since s3 started
> 
> ...



So much this.
Froggen hasn't done anything amazing like he did all the time in season 2.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 6, 2013)

αce said:


> like snoopeh is gonna end up at all star
> LOOOOL



diamond said he's not going

snoopeh is second by a fair margin from the third place 

eu is fucked

gg


----------



## Darth (Apr 6, 2013)

That pr0lly interview was fucking amazing.


----------



## αce (Apr 6, 2013)

snoopeh maxed q on nasus jungle
k


----------



## Maerala (Apr 6, 2013)

I don't understand why these people keep wandering alone and getting caught out and giving easy first blood in these kinds of games. First Nyjacky, now Genja.

Like...


----------



## Darth (Apr 6, 2013)

so easy to criticize pro players even when you're an unranked player that only knows how to play 2 champions.


----------



## Darth (Apr 6, 2013)

genja taking exhaust on ezreal hmm


----------



## Sansa (Apr 6, 2013)

Why would you need exhaust on Ez if you build an Ice born?


----------



## Darth (Apr 6, 2013)

cause maybe he doesn't plan on building iceborn derp.

and he did kill xpeke 1v1 in lane lol. exhaust op.


----------



## Maerala (Apr 6, 2013)

Shut up Hady. 

It's not an issue of actual gameplay, just common sense. I do it all the time, but exactly, I'm not a pro and I don't play games that actually matter. Given the precedent for that kind of mistake, you'd think they'd have learned by now.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 6, 2013)

But, isn't Iceborn one of Ezreal's core items?


----------



## Didi (Apr 6, 2013)

chum the waters was still on CD there, you silly caster


----------



## Darth (Apr 6, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Shut up Hady.
> 
> It's not an issue of actual gameplay, just common sense. I do it all the time, but exactly, I'm not a pro and I don't play games that actually matter. Given the precedent for that kind of mistake, you'd think they'd have learned by now.



I can't even pretend to understand the amount of pressure and expectations that are placed on professional players. Not only that but the amount of awareness, planning, and focus on the game must be hella intense. 

I don't expect you'd understand it either but saying "it's common sense" is one hell of an ignorant statement IMO.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 6, 2013)

I love it when my team doesn't give up in Solo q.

We fell behind because Jayce was afk for the first 15 minutes, but we didn't give up and me, Elise, and Rammus out played them and got fed.


----------



## αce (Apr 6, 2013)

uh
yeah but sometimes pros are quetionable like
lets pick twisted fate into khazix
best logic froggen
got stomped



> But, isn't Iceborn one of Ezreal's core items?



Not really. You don't even need it.


----------



## αce (Apr 6, 2013)

honestly i only build gauntlet on ezreal if i know they have insane dive potential and i need the armor and extra slows from my kite

otherwise i just go DAMAGES


----------



## Darth (Apr 6, 2013)

wtf is up with these casters and cookies and shit?


----------



## Darth (Apr 6, 2013)

russians op


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 6, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> I don't understand why these people keep wandering alone and getting caught out and giving easy first blood in these kinds of games. First Nyjacky, now Genja.
> 
> Like...



in genja's case its understandable

he was running to the top bush to guard for an invade which almost everyone in top lane (usually the solo) does

but he was beat there by an MF (strut op) and TF who almost always has MS quints and started boots



Jiyeon said:


> Why would you need exhaust on Ez if you build an Ice born?



because iceborn isnt something u always build

also theres no reason why exhaust isnt good as an AD considering its a common occurrence that someone is going to want to dive you or duel you or assassinate you all the time

its not just a barrier/cleanse world (or even flash arguably sometimes)




Jiyeon said:


> But, isn't Iceborn one of Ezreal's core items?



nothing is core on AD carries except for like last whisper these days



αce said:


> honestly i only build gauntlet on ezreal if i know they have insane dive potential and i need the armor and extra slows from my kite
> 
> otherwise i just go DAMAGES



p much

if ur a poke/kite comp then it can work wonders

but ull find ur shit rather useless vs. hard engage


----------



## Sansa (Apr 6, 2013)

I like Gauntlet on Ez because it gives you the 30% AoE slow, mana, armour, and cdr.

Good for running down enemies that are trying to escape your wrath.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 6, 2013)

Anyone taking Jiyeons comments seriously, disregard them.

He goes TF > IE > IBG.

Worst builds.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 6, 2013)

Vae said:


> Anyone taking Jiyeons comments seriously, disregard them.
> 
> He goes TF > IE > IBG.
> 
> Worst builds.



Not really

if he went Lich Bane, now that

that would be funny


----------



## Darth (Apr 6, 2013)

My Ez build goes 

TriForce > IGB > Lich Bane

Best Ez build.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 6, 2013)

Darth said:


> My Ez build goes
> 
> TriForce > IGB > Lich Bane
> 
> Best Ez build.



I'd throw a Sheen in there just in case


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 6, 2013)

i just start the game with an explorer ward and buy nothing else

who needs a map


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 6, 2013)

Make sure you're running Explorer Ezreal as well.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 6, 2013)

Hybrid Pen Marks/Quints, Mana/regen/lvl Seals, AS Glyphs

9-12-9


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 6, 2013)

nooblord


everyone knows 10/10/10 is 10/10 masteries


----------



## Cronos (Apr 6, 2013)

when i'm playing ez i start with a dagger and the school boy skin

let them know who's a teenage thug


----------



## Darth (Apr 6, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I'd throw a Sheen in there just in case



I've never gotten the chance to get that far. The enemy team always surrenders before I get the chance to buy the last sheen.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 6, 2013)

Yeah, I build Triforce, Ice born and Infity edge on Ezreal.

Why don't you cry about it some more and see if I change my build.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 6, 2013)

i shall not cry about it or even ridicule you for it

but i will say that it is largely cost-ineffective 

take that as u will

my opinion


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 6, 2013)

pls dont build triforce on ez


----------



## αce (Apr 6, 2013)

tri force  + iceborne seems slightly redundant


----------



## Sansa (Apr 6, 2013)

Wasn't talking about you WAD.

I was talking about the bitch of the thread.


----------



## αce (Apr 6, 2013)

damn
get the popcorn


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 6, 2013)

i know u were

but 'the bitch of the thread' did have a point although of course his deliverance as always is terror since he finds no desire to educate people

i just dont want u to continue building that out of like spite or sumpin


----------



## Sansa (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm new to Ez so I'm tampering with different builds.

Like last game I rushed a BT first.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 6, 2013)

triforce isn't that bad on him if you're doing good early

but triforce AND iceborn.. erm no


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 6, 2013)

Cronos said:


> triforce isn't that bad on him if you're doing good early
> 
> but triforce AND iceborn.. erm no



Maybe Triforce is ALRIGHT as an item, but not to rush, even if you're ahead.

In season 2, you'd rush TF if ahead but in season 3 you're much better of rushing BT or IE.

TF can replace SS/PD or IBG, but it's still not the best option and not as cost efficient.

EDIT: I really wish Jiyeon would take me off ignore if he's gonna trash talk so he can lose more arguments.

Typical 16 year olds


----------



## Cronos (Apr 6, 2013)

yeah i just get a bt and build him normally


----------



## αce (Apr 6, 2013)

tri force cost got lowered though


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 6, 2013)

Ze agreements.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 6, 2013)

αce said:


> tri force cost got lowered though



Even if it got lowered, it also got nerfed in season 3 and isn't nearly as good on Ezreal as a Statikk Shiv would be.


----------



## αce (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## Vaeny (Apr 6, 2013)

Gotta try that Link build


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 6, 2013)

Also, would you look at that.

The only region that still gets TF is NA, the weakest region.

SUPRISE MOTHAFUCKA.


----------



## αce (Apr 6, 2013)

not weakest in all stars when eu sends snoopeh


----------



## Darth (Apr 6, 2013)

uhm, both Koreans and Chinese have admitted several times that the NA solo queue ladder is actually more difficult to climb than their respective ladders and that there's a general influx of more equally skilled players at the top rather than the handful that dominates the rest in the other regions. 

As is also the case in EuNE and Brazil.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 6, 2013)

Ofcourse it's harder to climb a ladder with 200+ ping.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 6, 2013)

vae is most upvoted in froggen's thread by saying snoopeh sux

seems legit


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 6, 2013)

WAD said:


> vae is most upvoted in froggen's thread by saying snoopeh sux
> 
> seems legit



Cause it's true.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 6, 2013)

everyone who has went to korea has said the soloq skill level is much higher


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 6, 2013)

i believe its been said that the players there are generally mechanically much stronger but they have terrible decision making skills

prob from wanting to go ham all the time


----------



## Sansa (Apr 6, 2013)

I ate some rice a while ago and was KO'd.

The itis op.

I think my Ezreal builds are going to be Sheen > BT > Shiv > Ice born > LW > 2 situational items.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 6, 2013)

why do people get shiv is beyond me

i get it if it's really early but nah man, nah


----------



## Sansa (Apr 6, 2013)

Because shiv is really good for wave clear and split pushing.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 6, 2013)

but you're adc


----------



## Sansa (Apr 6, 2013)

Carries can't split push?


----------



## Didi (Apr 6, 2013)

Shiv is really good on Ez because of the nature of his Q


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 6, 2013)

i love shiv

kinda hate phantom dancer tbh

i consider AD my worst role but i'd argue that phantom dancer should only really be built on pure right clickers practically like ashe/tristana/vayne


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 6, 2013)

Cronos said:


> why do people get shiv is beyond me
> 
> i get it if it's really early but nah man, nah



Because it works great with his Q poke, and the MS is awesome.

He doesn't need the extra passive from PD nor does he need the extra AS, so the SS passive is great.

It does more than you think, I've gotten kills only because of it during intense moments.

Like the other day, I managed to finish off a Vayne who was stealthed by hitting a minion and getting the Shiv proc.

If I hadn't done that, she would've lived and I would've died with no return kill.


----------



## Santí (Apr 6, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Carries can't split push?



10/10 the fastest way to feed my Rengar.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 6, 2013)

ez has shit waveclear, getting an item to compensate just to splitpush as adc doesn't sound very appealing to me

let some bruiser splitpush


----------



## Cronos (Apr 6, 2013)

meh i don't really like ez so i don't bother

cait ftw


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 6, 2013)

Watching the Curse 1v1 tournament.

Elise is Bronze V, bought 2 Sorc shoes


----------



## Cronos (Apr 6, 2013)

she really wants that penetration


----------



## Sansa (Apr 6, 2013)

Sant? said:


> 10/10 the fastest way to feed my Rengar.



Not while he's in danger of their bruiser 1v1ing him of course.

But pushing when people are dead.



Cronos said:


> *ez has shit waveclear,* getting an item to compensate just to splitpush as adc doesn't sound very appealing to me
> 
> let some bruiser splitpush



Ez clears kind of fast when he has items.


When I'm in solo q no one ever split pushes, they like to group up mid and take the towers, so while they do that I go take bot or something.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 6, 2013)

nope, ez has shit waveclear


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 6, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Not while he's in danger of their bruiser 1v1ing him of course.
> 
> But pushing when people are dead.
> 
> ...



Someone tell him Ez still has possibly the worst wave clear of any ADC.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 6, 2013)

Cronos said:


> nope, ez has shit waveclear



Eh, not to me.

He doesn't have the 2 second wave clear like Caitlyn or Varus, but it's decent.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 6, 2013)

Vae said:


> Someone tell him Ez still has possibly the worst wave clear of any ADC.



pretty much


----------



## Santí (Apr 6, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> When I'm in solo q no one ever split pushes, they like to group up mid and take the towers, so while they do that I go take bot or something.



You have the right idea, but the wrong position. Split pushing is one of my strongest and most favorite strategies

ADCs are vital in every fight and should always be with the team, it's better to leave split-pushing to bruisers or other high-mobility champions.

I'd rather have a bruiser missing if the enemy team decides to tower dive us then our ADC.

If you want to split push choose champs like Garen, Hecarim, or Rengar who can push really hard and escape easily.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 6, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Carries can't split push?



Are you real?

ADC split pushes, enemy comes and murders him.

ADC split pushes, he is shit and slow and never does it in time

ADC split pushes, enemy engages and gets 4 kills.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 6, 2013)

Quinn instalockers in ranked  

I hate dodging because of that.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 6, 2013)

Sant? said:


> You have the right idea, but the wrong position.
> 
> ADCs are vital in every fight and should always be with the team, it's better to leave split-pushing to bruisers or other high-mobility champions.
> 
> ...





Gogeta said:


> Are you real?
> 
> ADC split pushes, enemy comes and murders him.
> 
> ...



Read below.



Jiyeon said:


> Not while he's in danger of their bruiser 1v1ing him of course.
> 
> But pushing when people are dead.





> ADC split pushes, he is shit and slow and never does it in time


That depends on the ad carry really.

If we just seiged their mid tower and they dived us and we won the fight like 2 for 4 and none of our towers or inhibs are in danger of going down to creeps, the carry should be able to go split push and recall in time.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 6, 2013)

You mean taking turrets and pushing lanes when the enemy team is aced?


----------



## Santí (Apr 6, 2013)

I wouldn't call that split-pushing.

That's just pushing. Do you even know the definition of split-pushing?


----------



## Cronos (Apr 6, 2013)

i don't think you understand split pushing very well


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 6, 2013)

TBH I felt stupid asking that kind of question.

Jiyeon pls


----------



## Sansa (Apr 6, 2013)

They don't necessarily have aced, but when the big threats are dead and his team is off pushing another lane.

I like split pushing on Tryndamere though, clear the wave in like 0.5 seconds.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 6, 2013)

Cronos said:


> i don't think you understand split pushing very well



I'm Bronze IV, everything is above my level of understanding


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 6, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> They don't necessarily have aced, but when the big threats are dead and his team is off pushing another lane.
> 
> I like split pushing on Tryndamere though, clear the wave in like 0.5 seconds.



That's not

are you se-

man

dude

come on now


----------



## Santí (Apr 6, 2013)

Let it go.


----------



## Tazmo (Apr 6, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

